# Cichlid(and other fish) guessing game!!!



## BlackShark11k

I've seen thsi in other forums, and there is a CA cichlid guessing game in the CA cichlid section. Well, anyways like that one, I will post a picture of a fish, and whomever gets it right will post a pic of a fish and so on. So, to get it started, here.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Aunt Betty?


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: 
It's a anadromous fish, it is rare, but found in Europe.


----------



## Toby_H

That's my dad and I pulling an Oscar out of Lake Okeechobee last summer... how did you get that pic????


----------



## kam

Its a catfish or shark of some sort, Im not 100% what though.


----------



## duchie12

thats a blue shark


----------



## Toby_H

looks more grey and white to me...


----------



## Number6

No Canadian fishing fans eh?

Sturgeon. Small one though... I'd throw it back. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Aura

Number6,

Did you know that or did you right click and check out the properties?


----------



## Number6

Aura said:


> Number6,
> 
> Did you know that or did you right click and check out the properties?


 LOL! I knew it, but that's hilarious that the answer is right there in the properties...

We'll call this thread the Teacher's Edition since the answers were in the back :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

CHEATERS!!! Fine, #6, u may go.


----------



## Number6

should be an easy one


----------



## BlackShark11k

Looks like some sort of loach to me. Next time i get to post a picture, i'm gettin' rid of the stupid properties. The properties says its a ---ian female. Is that a trick to get us?


----------



## gage

it has a red belly, firemouth?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nah, doesn't look like a cichlid to me, more like a catfish, from aquahobby, lol.


----------



## prov356

It's a very dark pic, but the body shape suggests Pelvicachromis pulcher (Kribensis)


----------



## Number6

it's not the picture that is dark, the fish is incredibly dark... super dark red lightening slightly towards the lower half.

I think the fish might actually be male... I know the properties say female :wink: I'm lousy at venting.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yeah. Anyone other than me and #6 know what it is? This could be a while... :wink:


----------



## prov356

How about Telmatochromis sp. shell?


----------



## Number6

prov356 said:


> How about Telmatochromis sp. shell?


 someone checked other files in the folder! :wink: 
still wrong though LOL

at least you're back to guessing cichlids... getting warmer


----------



## BlackShark11k

I think it's an eartheater... :?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think the picture is too blury..... I simply refuse to participate :lol:


----------



## justin323

I don't think it's good pic either, but I probably couldn't tell ya anyway. I hope someone gets it right though, I'll try on another one


----------



## Number6

I know, I'm lousy at picture taking and fish as black as this fish is just don't photograph well... 
this fish and midnight mlotos are just impossible...

ok, think brick red and small... that should get you to this id :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Why does it look like an ice blue female to me?


----------



## BlackShark11k

What, did i get it right???


----------



## Number6

I'm going to hand this one back to you Atermis for the next photo. 
It's a Tilapia Snyderae  I'm assuming that since the fish is too dark to get a good photo, I'll have to give up.


----------



## justin323

The game continues


----------



## BlackShark11k

OOH!!! FISHY FUN!!! :lol:


----------



## becadavies

i'm still getting over the size of that sturgeon!!!! Gobsmacked!! my mother in law has 1 in her pond- maybe ill print that pic off and show her the monstrosity it will become!!!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

becadavies said:


> i'm still getting over the size of that sturgeon!!!! Gobsmacked!! my mother in law has 1 in her pond- maybe ill print that pic off and show her the monstrosity it will become!!!!


And that's a small one!!!!! Sturgeon are a personal favorite of mine too :lol:


----------



## becadavies

a small 1!!!!!!!! how big do they get? i knew they could get to 14ft- how far out am i???


----------



## justin323

They used to get bigger than that too.


----------



## BlackShark11k

There are bizzarre sighting saying they break 130 feet, but this sounds completely improbable, being the record is around 20 ft.


----------



## blairo1

Dang I missed it and I wanted to guess Tilapia too :x .

_Smacks head against desk...._


----------



## BlackShark11k

blairo1 said:


> Dang I missed it and I wanted to guess Tilapia too :x .
> 
> _Smacks head against desk...._


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## justin323

*artemis1* are you gonna post another pic or what.  (I like this game)


----------



## becadavies

justin323 u took the words right out of my mouth??!!! my mother in law didnt believe it was a sturgeon- they said it was a shark!! any more full length pics- just to shut the old bag up!! ta x


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is this good??? :lol:


----------



## justin323

What size line do you use, or is it just steel cable? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Who's supposed to post the next pic?


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> Who's supposed to post the next pic?


Yeah, really. Um... Somebody random?


----------



## TheFishGuy




----------



## blairo1

Your pleco has an odd shaped growth coming out of it's head..... :?


----------



## becadavies

Artemis1- God bless u!!! Thanx so much- if that dont shut it up nothing will!! (actually i take that back i already know nothing will!!!) Many thanx again x


----------



## becadavies

Pterygoplichthys sp. !!!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Um... I don't know becadavies :lol:

It's a leopard sailfin pleco. That dino was resting on its hind legs and tail and the little pleco used to swim right up underneath it :lol: Made for a great picture... That pleco is now over a foot and it's by far the best algae eater I've ever had. Any tank he ever goes in is spotless within a day or two... And he's dog tame....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Prettiest pleco i've ever seen. I have a two foot common plec, but he doesn't seem to eat much algae, only spirinula tablets...


----------



## becadavies

**** that Dr.Axelrod!!!!!!!!!! i dont keep plecos- but that was the closest looking to urs in his book ..ha ...im embarassed now!!

whats next?????


----------



## TheFishGuy

*becadavies* should post a pic......


----------



## becadavies

Noooooooo, now im really embarassed!! that'll teach me for trying to be clever.... i dont have any weird and wonderful fish.... U keep posting and ill keep making a pr*t of myself. x im enjoying it thou


----------



## becadavies

I got 1


----------



## underOATH87

Jack Dempsey?


----------



## BlackShark11k

underOATH87 said:


> Jack Dempsey?


Somethin' Like that :lol:


----------



## becadavies

nope.......warm-ish thou


----------



## blairo1

Hmm, Aequidens Pulcher?


----------



## becadavies

Nope


----------



## blairo1

It almost looks GT'ish but I'm not sure....

lol if it's not that I give up already so I can go do the water changes on my tanks....


----------



## conoholic

jag and if im right sumone else can go for me


----------



## becadavies

call urself fish keepers- cant u all see it is obviously the ever so elegant Pterophyllum altum!!!!!  

JOKE!! (at my own expense of course!!) :wink:

come on one more guess then i giv in 
becx


----------



## justin323

Is it a Blue acara


----------



## blairo1

lol Justin I guessed that already.....


----------



## becadavies

i giv up -its _Parachromis dovii_ - The Wolf cichlid


----------



## blairo1

Are you serious!!!

I thought about Parachromis, but the head shape just didn't seem right, the angle of the shot makes the snout look shorter and more rounded, rather than more pointed - it seriously doesn't look like a Dovii snout to me but the markings do, so.... wow you stumped us on a relatively simple one, good going  !!

Lol I think we could make this game really hard, how about some macro snout shots..... Beca you're up again or you can nominate someone....


----------



## becadavies

ummmmm......i nominate YOU blairo1!!!! 

-*** got my Dr.Axelrod atlas at the ready! :wink:


----------



## blairo1

Damnit, now I gotta think lol.

Ok stay with me, I'll post one up asap!


----------



## BlackShark11k

blairo1 said:


> #@$#%$, now I gotta think lol.
> 
> Ok stay with me, I'll post one up asap!


SURE YOU WILL :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Hey be fair, I had a BBQ to mandle (thats man handle....) I just got back so I want to know, are we going for anything here, can the shot's be obscure.

I was thinking easy fish, hard shot.......


----------



## TheFishGuy

I believe that we tried that in the other guess who thread.... I think that's the way to go personally....


----------



## blairo1

Right here you go, this one is almost a gimme until I can take some more obscure shots. Plus I don't want to make y'all wait any longer......










Someone should get that pretty quick, just think, which fish looks permanently grumpy like this old sod :lol:.


----------



## becadavies

come on.... *** got a good 1 if u need to find 1......very easy thou?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Mbuna, bumble bee?


----------



## blairo1

Ooh no cigar I'm afraid TFG.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Such traffic....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok then.... a very sadddddd fish..... :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

is it a Neolamprologus sp.? they all look miserable?


----------



## becadavies

oooooo brain overload!! :?

its a Krib of some form!!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

thropheus sp??

[edit]

ignore that, just realised it was blairos photo, so therefor i'm thinking

Pelvicachromis Taeniatus Dehane


----------



## becadavies

oi phycoticmadman- u got to the profiles before me! 

Not that i was in the profile section!!!


----------



## blairo1

PSYCHOTIC MADMAN GETS IT WITH A STEAL AT THE FINISH LINE!!!!!!!!!

I was looking for specifics and I got just that! Bang on the mark of course. I think the fact you know my fish helped you a little but, you remembered and I have to give it to you for that.

becadavies you were right there, I was just writing your clue but I guess you got cheated out of it by the Welsh-Man :lol:......

I think Psych should have this one to pass the ball on and introduce some, fresh blood :lol:.

Here's the full shot:









And yes, she IS nagging him to go on patrol, they have babies again. No wonder he looks so depressed, hahahahaaa!

This is getting fun....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

fair enough then.

given there were sturgeon at the begining i think i can get away with a non cichlid. but it IS freshwater


























BTW all the same fish, and i dont own it.


----------



## blairo1

Wow.... what the **** is that!!!!!

It keeps pulling me toward Gar, or something like that - it's the tail and head shape. But those colours just throw me, does it go from gold to pink like that or is it just the angle of the shot....


----------



## blairo1

Ok dude, I reckon I've clocked it,

Giant Arapaima..... Largest freshwater fish in the world if I'm correct. Or something like that.

If by some miracle I am right I nominate TFG for the next one, or he can bring one of his buddies in - I gotta shoot out right now.....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Arapaimas aren't the biggest freshwater fish- Mekong Giant Cats are, and that's no arapaima or gar. But gosh, what the #@%$ is that?? :-?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yeah thats it.

Arapaima Gigas. 2 metre specimen in the blue planet


----------



## becadavies

thats 1 **** ugly fish!!! (sorry)

Who's next?


----------



## kam

artemis, you got served!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

fishbase states 4.5m for arapaima gigas
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=2076

whereas it has 3m for male and 2.35m for female
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=6192

i've seen no claims over 3m for the mekong catfish (9foot being a record holder) however many claims of 4.5meters for the arapaima


----------



## kam

I think theres a difference here though, the mekong has the record for biggest fish, which probably means largest (weight+length) so the biggest fish being the heaviest. The arapaima is probably the longest

what about sturgeon?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

theres only a few sp restricted to freshwater, and i think the big 1s live in esturies/seawater, however i can only find wiki to back me up there

from what i've read with a quick google the freshwater 1s grow to about 2m max. but again, nothing deffinate, and i cant access fishbase to check at all


----------



## blairo1

Thanks! I was right....

Sorry artemis but I just recognised that fish and it is listed as, certainly ONE of the largest freshwater fish. However, if you want to knit pick .

:lol: I'm just kidding man.

TFG you are nominated......


----------



## BlackShark11k

Hmmm. The mouth didn't resemble an arapaima to me, it looked fatter, sice arapaimas have slender mouths. Blairo1, ooh rah! :lol: Arapaimas are not the longest fish, they're that longest FW Fish :lol: :lol: :lol: Mekongs are EASILY the biggest freshwater fish, they weigh A LOT more than arapaimas. Beluga sturgeon are the biggest anadromous fish, reaching up to 20 ft. That's why i posted a pic of one at the bigginning! Sounds like ya'll need the help of an ichtyologist!


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I don't need any ichtyologist when I have google buddy :roll: ,

Re the size, I'm not trying to argue with you OR this thing (seriously, given a choice between one of these and an Ara, I'd take the Ara any day   ):









But it does seem like you're knit-picking to me..... hmmm hmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! 

I think you just want another go, don't you!?


----------



## becadavies

now now boys and girls....its still 1 of the ugliest fish *** ever seen.. 

Who's up for the next pic :roll:


----------



## BlackShark11k

I CHECKED THE GUINESS BOOK OF WORLD RECORDS 2007!!! Look it up in wikipedia!!! Mekongs are bigger!!! I've seen that pic hundreds of times, it's a small one   Arapaimas were once considered the biggest, but they are no longer since the mekong was discovered!  Now let's get back to the guessing game.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I was too late, I was gonna say giga too :? Next pic please......  Or am I supposed to post a pic for some reason??


----------



## blairo1

*artemis1*

Dude do you not get that I am agreeing with you :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

TFG I nominated you....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok.... Here you go....


----------



## kam

Well, I can't even make out anything in that small picture. So Im going to go with Noproperties.jpg :wink:

A bigger pic would help though


----------



## blairo1

It looks like a fossil!!!

Hmm, now that is a good one. I'm going to have to stay up all night until this one is figured out!!!

Freshwater right, is that the only rule we have here, or are we allowed Salties as well?

EDIT: It almost looks like shark gills..... am I even close lol.


----------



## becadavies

_Doitsu Ogon _ -japanese koi carp?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

mirror carp??


----------



## BlackShark11k

Blairo1, i get your agreeing with me. TFG, is that evena fish :lol: CARP 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I'll give a bigger pic.... whinners.... And yes, it's fresh water.... Here's a hint. It's a monster fish


----------



## becadavies

or a Corydoras sp.?


----------



## blairo1

Top fin looks like a Pacu....?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Blairo1, i get your agreeing with me. TFG, is that evena fish :lol: CARP 8) oops, double post!


----------



## becadavies

Pangassius Hypothalmus

DEFINATELY


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's a fish, and no ones got it yet..... I'm disapointed people.... How long should I let this ride?


----------



## blairo1

I think beca has it....


----------



## BlackShark11k

clown knife?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

is it tigger???


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope, nope and nope....

It's not this:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=172


----------



## becadavies

Asian redtail?

Tiger shovelnose?


----------



## blairo1

Pseudodoras/Oxydoras niger


----------



## TheFishGuy

And Blairo1 gets it!









Not my fish or picture, The fish belongs to Clare and Karl Lister, they have two, and they were just moved to their 20' tank


----------



## BlackShark11k

That's the coolest fish I've ever seen!!! I'm gettin one of those as soon as i get a billion gallon tank  :!:


----------



## becadavies

Yeah i think Blairo1 got it.....


----------



## blairo1

They are pretty gnarly fish. 
Those spines down the side are not something I would want to deal with!!!!!

Lol a 20 ft tank! Well at least it's being well accomodated for .

Ok so it's my turn right......

Let's see how quickly you can all get this one!


----------



## TheFishGuy

No clue.....


----------



## blairo1

Do you want a clue? I'll let a couple of others have a go first and if no one gets it then I'll give you a clue....


----------



## becadavies

Ctenopoma ocellatum? or
Ctenopoma argentoventer


----------



## blairo1

Hot.


----------



## becadavies

Ctenopoma argentoventer?


----------



## blairo1

Nope.... You are in the right Genus....


----------



## becadavies

Ctenopoma petherici
Ctenopoma maculatum
Ctenopoma congicum


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: No, I meant that I haven't got a clue :lol: Wow becadavies, three at once! :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Ctenopoma acutirostre

Ctenopoma ansorge

Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum

My head hurts.............


----------



## blairo1

Ok.

I will accept Ctenopoma petherici. The particular fish itself is named C. kingsleyae, but it's species name is not firmly established and may be a colour morph of your mentioned, C. petherici....










You're up!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

just on a seperate note

arnt these those giant mekong cats


----------



## becadavies

Thank F**K for that, and *** just realised y my posts are coming in soooooo late, U lot are all hitting "quick reply"- im going the long way round(duh)


----------



## becadavies

Okay here goes:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

toadfish or frogmouth fish (i'd have to go researching to find out latin names for that, and to be honest, i cant be arsed, leaving it at this for tonight.)


----------



## blairo1

Weaver fish?

Scrap that....


----------



## becadavies

No latin name!!

My eyes are stinging and *** got to be up bright and early in the morning so ill hav to love ya and leave ya all...... :zz:

ill be back on in oh say 6hours!! (thats if my boyf hasn't thrown computar out window!!).....xxxxx


----------



## blairo1

Stone fish?


----------



## BlackShark11k

StarGazer


----------



## blairo1

Monk fish.

I think artemis has this one....

EDIT: I just did a search and saw that Star Gazer is the common name for a Monk fish, never knew that. Artemis has that then I reckon....


----------



## TheFishGuy

becadavies said:


> No latin name!!
> 
> My eyes are stinging and I've got to be up bright and early in the morning so ill hav to love ya and leave ya all...... :zz:
> 
> ill be back on in oh say 6hours!! (thats if my boyf hasn't thrown computar out window!!).....xxxxx


There's just something about women who keep fish..... aaahhhhhh  :lol: 8)


----------



## becadavies

Very close....... its a Prehistoric Monster fish!!!! Their venomous- but verrry boring 

....and now i really am going to bed....

Stargazer was the closest i think....so artemis1 -its ur call lolx


----------



## becadavies

...must.........switch.......off........computer..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kam

lyretail


----------



## blairo1

:lol: beca you're as bad as I am, I didn't get to bed til 3 am either :zz:


----------



## justin323

Geez I left for a little bit, and there's five more pages :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Yeah we're waiting for artemis now....

Gee, take your time.......

:lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

becadavies said:


> Very close....... its a Prehistoric Monster fish!!!! Their venomous- but verrry boring
> 
> ....and now i really am going to bed....
> 
> Stargazer was the closest i think....so artemis1 -its ur call lolx


prehistoric monster fishor amazon toadfish = Thalassophryne Amazonica,
knew id seen that fish called a toadfish elsewhere.


----------



## blairo1

Well there you go, I think that makes Psychotic the winner then as he did state that a while back and they most certainly appear to be, one and the same......

artemis where are you!? You almost snuck in their lol.....

Psych I think this means your up, and I've been waiting all day for a new pic. Or do we give this one to artemis and let the ball roll...?


----------



## becadavies

Well Phycotic madman I am impressed!!!!

It didnt hav a latin name wen i got it 4years ago.......and beleive me i hav searched and searched the internet......

Well done and THANX

U learn something new everyday!! 

Okay people Phycotic madman is up next......over to u!!! (sorry artemis)


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i had help, they were in an article last year in PFK magazine, so it was stuck in the back of my mind.


----------



## becadavies

is it one of those mud skipper things?


----------



## becadavies

i take that back is it...............

[/i]_Parapocryptes serperaster_


----------



## blairo1

_Eretmodus cyanostictus_ Blue spot......?

Good old Lake Tang goby....????


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

it is a mud skipper, not sure which sp though


----------



## blairo1

Proper weirdo's.

Haha I saw this pic on the web and thought it was funny:










All credit goes to www.peterdeseve.com


----------



## becadavies

WOW...i am just toooo good!!! (joking!)

Okay nice and easy (apparantly im neglecting my duties at home so i hav 2 go food shopping!!!)


----------



## blairo1

Looks like a juvenile red belly Pacu to me.

Piaractus brachypomum


----------



## becadavies

it is a young ....................., close but not pacu....

think ferocious..........x


----------



## blairo1

_Pygocentrus nattereri_ then .

If it's a true Pirhana and not in fact a pacu then that is your beast lol.


----------



## becadavies

U got it!!!!

Now i really do hav 2 go shopping- ill be back thou lolxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blairo1

Ok this one should be an interesting one for all of you:










I left it as the whole fish as, at least to me, it's a bit of a hard one, so we'll see who gets this first!!

If no one has it after 5 or 6 guesses I'll start with the clues, but I'm sure someone will come along and ID it immediately. Blowing my "it's a bit harder theory", right out the water....


----------



## conoholic

8 banded datnoid


----------



## Number6

Datnioides microlepis


----------



## conoholic

D. Pulchers


----------



## blairo1

con you're close, very close but thinking of the wrong fish I'm afraid - I think you mean the quadrifasciatus.

Number 6, I am very impressed, particularly because it is a brackish sp and not much attention seems to get payed towards them.

I always look for latin names guys, just FYI.... .

Number 6 is up (for an award).....


----------



## Number6

this is the fish of my nightmares...


----------



## conoholic

OOO thats the fish that in the lake if ( saw a video of a guy peein and the fish wiggled itself in the guysu now what ) u pee and he sees ur dead meat 
but dunnio the name tho


----------



## blairo1

Candiru catfish?..... Nasty

_Vandellia cirrhosa_ BTW.


----------



## Number6

LOL... bang on you two, but since the name escaped you Con, Blairo is back up to bat.


----------



## conoholic

o well im to lazy to post pics neways lloll


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I only know that because I'm a nature freak, plus it's a mans duty to know about things like that, I know I won't go swimming in the amazon/orinoco without some tight fitting speedo's (under my board shorts, of course 8) ).

I think *artemis* got done out of the last one, so you're up bud!! Get posting.......

:thumb:


----------



## conoholic

who?


----------



## blairo1

*artemis1* - the OP.

A few back he got his go stolen away from right under the nose :lol:, so I think in the name of good sport I'm handing the baton over......

Con your getting close, keep trying man, just get your fish ready now and make sure you hide the properties so those cheaters don't try any funny business.....


----------



## conoholic

lol will do blairo


----------



## becadavies

You wouldn't believe the murders this little game is causing me!!! *** been told to get a life and stop staring at comp screen.....my response....it's better than staring at his miserable face all nite!!!..oh dear... So who's up? x


----------



## blairo1

I nominated Artemis......

beca, tell me about it. Roles reversed though, naturally. You should get him involved, give him your book and tell him to look for the most awkward and bizarre fish he can find. That should give you some peace....

Is that one of my tricks........

Maybe.

   , shocking!

EDIT: Oh yes, you will get the occassinal - "Ooh look at this one".

So be ready with - "Yes dear, that's very nice. Yes, that's a rare one, yep. Oh really, wow!"

Then the crucial - "So is that it, (pause for effect) or are there more...."

Smile at the end.

And you're done for another 20 mins.


----------



## becadavies

not a bad idea- hes supposed to be not be interested in fish- but goes out and buys a prehistoric monster fish!!!!! oh and a blue lobster!!! oh and a polka dot catfish- and put them all in the same tank....(think he did it to annoy me) - needless to say the catfish pulled the claws and legs off the lobster and as 4 the monster fish- im not even sure if its still in there?

......But, :wink: i bet i can get him to find me a really peculiar fish in "my book"

We still waiting for artemis1..


----------



## BlackShark11k

Gosh, i'm gone for SEVEN HOURS and you all yell WERE WAITING twenty times. Well here goes.









This fish has LEGS. Let's see ya'll get it 8)


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Flying Gurnard Dactyloptena orientalis

though that is marine, and sure whether there is a freshwater only rule


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wait, there's no freshwater only rule. It is saltwater, like the stargazer thing posted earlier on. And no, it is not a flying whatever. I think.


----------



## blairo1

I'm pretty sure I know what it is, but I'm going to leave this one open..... :lol: I feel like I keep hogging the ball, time for someone else to shine!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

artemis1 said:


> Wait, there's no freshwater only rule. It is saltwater, like the stargazer thing posted earlier on. And no, it is not a flying whatever. I think.


the prehistoric monster fish is entirly freshwater, 1 of only 2 sp from that genus that are so. most of the others are either brackish or full marine.


----------



## becadavies

I have absolutely no idea!!!!!


----------



## blairo1

Artemis you have them stumped!!

Number6, TFG??


----------



## becadavies

The striped sea robin


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

cheat

and yeah, its in the propperties again

NORTHERN SEAROBIN Prionotus carolinus


----------



## BlackShark11k

becadavies said:


> The striped sea robin


 You betcha. Now you post a pic.

OH NO!!! There are thirteen pages!!!! That's unlucky!!! :x :wink:


----------



## becadavies

ill have u no i DID NOT go thru the properties..................

....i searched Andy martinez' entire site for marine fish!!!!!!!actually 

And beleive me he has Got some pics! :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

btw this is why i thought it was a flying gurnard


----------



## becadavies

Lets stick to Freshwater.......


----------



## BlackShark11k

So take one and post it, and watch everyone but me, blairo1, and the mods swear 'cause they can't figure it out!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

synodontis decoras


----------



## justin323

Is it some kind of synodontis?


----------



## becadavies

Nope and Full Ltin name please!!!!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Oh, and now *your* a latin babbler.


----------



## justin323

Oh chit she's serious  :lol:
(although synodontis is the beginning of the Latin name)


----------



## becadavies

Yes Please


----------



## becadavies

Yes Please 

its tooo easy not to stick to latin


----------



## BlackShark11k

Latin is for um... not me


----------



## becadavies

Justin323 got the first part all u got to do is get the 2nd part!!!!

come on boys get ur books out!!!! (or googles) :wink:


----------



## justin323

She said it wasn't :?: But I'll say synodontis multipunctatus


----------



## becadavies

and anyway the latin name perfectly describes this stunner..... the common names just dont do it justice!


----------



## BlackShark11k

petricola???


----------



## justin323

Synodontis eupterus


----------



## becadavies

its warmer than multipunctatus............


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Synodontis eupterus was what i ment, not decorus duh


----------



## blairo1

Synodontis nigriventris...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Synodontis angelicus thinking about your clue to the name
though their reputed to be mean buggers as they grow


----------



## BlackShark11k

decorus are cooler. 
njassae?
schoutedeni?
nigriventris?
angelica?
decorus?
betterthanotherctafishus :lol: :?:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

though it could be

Synodontis ornatissimus

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=553


----------



## becadavies

Madman got it.........


----------



## BlackShark11k

Hmm. Nice one. I like the picture. Anyways, now you post a pic, madman.


----------



## becadavies

in my post bout the polka dot catfish- and yes this one tore a blue lobsters claws, legs and feelers off- just for fun!!! but they are like little puppies wen hungry!!!

Ur up


----------



## justin323

Hmmm I had a spotted catfish, but it didn't look like that? Maybe it was a differn't species?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

more fool me for winning

sorry the image is so small, wasnt left with much after the croping.


----------



## becadavies

probly multipunctatus justin323 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## becadavies

wat is that?????

posts are supposed to be of fish not microscopic organisms.......... :-?


----------



## blairo1

Dude, with my resolution that is about the size of my thumbnail!!!!!

Looks like a Goby tail.

I'm guessing:

_Gobioides broussonetti_


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

**** that was quick










Dragon Goby (Gobioides brousonnetti), also known as the Violet Goby


----------



## justin323

blairo got it **** I knew that too.(they sell them at walmart :roll: )


----------



## becadavies

OMG Blairo1.......i couldnt even tell wat part of a fish that was???

good job  :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

Wow, sorry dude, I love my Goby's.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Geeze..... I'm a carpenter people! I get home get settled, start checking e-mail and 6 pages later you guys come up with a violet goby (brackish) and I miss it by two posts!!!!!!!!!!! :x :lol: you guys kill me :lol:

So we can post pics of brackish too.... Evil grin on my face right now... A while back I was forced to do a lot of research on brackish as I may be setting up a rather large brackish tank to start saving brackish fish..... I hope I win one soon because I believe I've got the thread stopper in mind


----------



## TheFishGuy

Go back and look at the dates of the posts on the top of the pages on every page :lol: page one and two took forever then all of a sudden BAM.... 13 pages later in like 5min :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Oh dear, the TFG has awoken...... 

:lol: Yes we've had a few brackish now - Number6 got my one (which I thought was good).

Hmm I'm not too hot on brackish, this could be fun. You have to figure out my relatively simple one first .


----------



## justin323

C"mon blairo I dare ya to post a goby  :lol:


----------



## becadavies

nannostomus marginatus


----------



## blairo1

Hey did y'all miss it!


----------



## blairo1

Nope, sorry beca....


----------



## justin323

Are doing it in reverse now name then pic :lol:


----------



## becadavies

nannastomus harrisoni


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i thought it was nannostomus aswell. personally leaning towards beckforsi, but not sure


----------



## blairo1

Not nanna at all.....


----------



## justin323




----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

not a nannostomus???

had also thought Dicrossus filamentosus. but the head shape seems to be wrong


----------



## becadavies

nannostomus beckfordi


----------



## blairo1

You thought it Psychotic, do you want to say it, or are you going to think it :lol:.......


----------



## becadavies

ooooooooooooooooooo its Crenicara filamentosa


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

leaving it for tonight. got to put the washing on and go to bed. i'l leave you lot till 3am to finish the game. i think 1.15am is a reasonable bow out time

as for thinking it outloud, it wwas the only way i could put it ou there without seeming stupid


----------



## blairo1

Bang on with Crenicara filamentosa.

Psychotic, catch you in the morning, until then beca post one up.....


----------



## becadavies

woohoo.... but 4hours sleep just aint enough beauty sleep for this little chicken sooooooooo, some1 else can do a pic or y'all can wait til 2mora


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

so was i right, a quick google seems to sugest their the same fish

Dicrossus filamentosus
Common Names: Chequerboard, Chequerboard Cichlid
Synonyms: Crenicara filamentosa, Dicrossus filamentosa

anyway. i'm off


----------



## blairo1

Yup I was accepting both, beca had what I had written down and I know there is some confusion over the name.

Psychotic if you have a pic to post, get it up, I just thought you were off to bed, if not, beca's saying someone else.

Maybe it's time for TFG to shine with his thread ending stumper, I need an all night head start on you guys by the sounds of it (I sleep less....)

:lol:


----------



## becadavies




----------



## becadavies

double post sorry


----------



## BlackShark11k

peacock bass?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Mods- could you sticky this?


----------



## becadavies

oooohhhh ur good......... :thumb: .

_Cichla temensis_ Peacock cichlid
Peacock Bass
Pike cichlid


----------



## blairo1

Dang I just signed on......

Artemis is up then eh!


----------



## becadavies

Y didnt any1 tell me that with EVERY response u get on this site U receive a free e-mail notification!!!!

No wonder my computer is soooooooo slow, *** got 341 repsonse notifications!!!!

I only wanted to email my mum- had to go thru/delete 19 pages of C-F alone!!! :lol:

How do i stop the emails TFG/Number6?


----------



## blairo1

Aaaaahahahahaha!!!!

You crazy fool, I saw that button and thought, hmm, dangerous.

You can probably deselect the tick box if you go into profile (at the top right, next to 'my mailbox').....


----------



## becadavies

God bless u.........thanx

that'll teach me to check my E-mail....i put C-F on my homepage (sad!!) in place of my inbox...so imagine my horror wen i opened it!!! :roll: :lol:

Who we waiting on?


----------



## blairo1

Artemis1 is up......


----------



## BlackShark11k

Okay, here's an easy one if you know saltwater. DO NOT CHECK THE PROFILES FOR THE ANSWER!!!- i require the scientific AND common name


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

sunfish Mola mola


----------



## becadavies

_Mola mola......_
common name:- Moon fish, Common mola, Pez luna


----------



## BlackShark11k

That was fast.... Darn!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

lol

whos up next


----------



## becadavies

The freakiest thing........I was searching google for "ocean rock" and that fish was the image for some article, then i flipped over to see if any1 had posted and the SAME fish was staring back at me ( ur post)- How freaky is that!!!!! 

Oh and its the heaviest bony fish in the world


----------



## becadavies

Okay, quite easy.........


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

oscar Astronotus ocellatus???


----------



## becadavies

MY GOOD GOD! that was record time in 3minutes :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

That's one awesome oscar pic. Did you take it, Becadavies?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

lol

what luck. as for record not sure blairo managed 3min with my thumb sized goby tail.

just uploading my next photo


----------



## becadavies

Did i bugger!! I wish...... :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: :lol: :lol:


becadavies said:


> Did i bugger!! I wish...... :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn




----------



## BlackShark11k

My computer's flaring and it looks like that fish has ich.... is it a cichlid????? Or can i not ask questions


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

well CF seems slow, but i think we're wearing it out with all this frantic posting.

yes it is a cichlid. and no it hasnt got ich. deffinate. that 1 is in very good health


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yeah, did you take the pic? It's in very good focus, if only i could see more of it :?


----------



## blairo1

Geophagus Surinamensis

Was it sold as Surinamensis? Are you sure that it is not an Altifrons (if I'm even right)? It's just very hard to tell without more distinguishing features, such as tail shot...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

will post another slightly zoomed out.

and no


----------



## becadavies

Taeniolrthrinops furcicauda? :-?


----------



## blairo1

I'm convinced it's a Geo..... :?

Geophagus Tapajos Red Head?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

well a bit more guessing this time. but not by much.

1 of my geophagus tapajos orange heads.

and probbly my best photo yet


----------



## BlackShark11k

it is quite nice,did you post it on aquarium photography????


----------



## becadavies

Geophagus daemon- Thats not even a sp of fish! :lol: :?

i meant satanoperca daemon 

but bliro already got it? :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

Cool stuff, nice fish and pic Psych!

I just recognised those Geo eyes....

Waiting for photobucket to get a move on..... :roll:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

artemis1 said:


> it is quite nice,did you post it on aquarium photography????


yeah, and only got 2 replys 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=138650&highlight=

it looks good as a desktop backround, unfortunatly photobucket keeps scaling them down, even when i give it different settings.

put this way, the original JPEG is 4.67mb. and it looks fantastic full screen


----------



## becadavies

Gotta clean my rabbits out, ill be back in a min x


----------



## blairo1

Here ya go, it's a little small but it's the best I could find I'm afraid....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Triglachromis otostigma ??


----------



## becadavies

Neolamprologus brevis


----------



## blairo1

*PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn*

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

That's a Tang "oddity" so very nice catch.....

At least I'm impressed lol.


----------



## becadavies

Nanochromis paril?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Looks more like my grumpy neighbor than a fish!  :lol: WAVE OOH RAH


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

blairo1 said:


> *PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn*
> 
> :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> That's a Tang "oddity" so very nice catch.....
> 
> At least I'm impressed lol.


it was over on cichlidae the other day, and there are some FANTASTIC photos there

here

make sure to have a look at the pics on page 3 aswell


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Dang I haven't been there for a bit.

Well, you're up!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn




----------



## BlackShark11k

i'll go for

anenome fish(clown fish)
flase anenome fish(false clown fish0


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i'll give you that as i'm not sure which sp think its Amphiprion percula, but not deffinate it could be Amphiprion ocellaris however i think the black bands are too thick making it percula


----------



## Fishyfan

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> i'll give you that as i'm not sure which sp think its Amphiprion percula, but not deffinate it could be Amphiprion ocellaris however i think the black bands are too thick making it percula


Its eye and the bands look percula-ish to me


----------



## BlackShark11k

yeah, anyways here goes.


----------



## blairo1

Well I've never seen one of those before!


----------



## BlackShark11k

blairo1 said:


> Well I've never seen one of those before!


 :lol: They are the only other member of the family in which sturgeon belong. For this, i require the scientific name, the common name and the Geo. Orign.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Polyodon spathula american paddlefish


----------



## justin323

Basking shark Cetorhinus maximus


----------



## BlackShark11k

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Polyodon spathula american paddlefish


SOOO CLOSE!!! You just need the Geo. Orign...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

missouri???


----------



## justin323

North American(mississippi) paddlefish, Polyodon spathula
(Madman helped me though with his answer)(Is that cheating)


----------



## BlackShark11k

Madman, Justin, you up! (I don't know which though...)


----------



## becadavies

My haven't we been busy.............ur getting too good boys!!!

I think thou we're losing our imagination (just a little bit)......either that or were all becoming walking, talking, Fishlopedias!!!!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nah, were *are* fishopedias :lol:


----------



## justin323

Well how about this one


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

The Pineapple Fish, also called the Pinecone Fish and Knight-fish

Cleidopus gloriamaris

i even gound the site u got the photo from
http://www.daveharasti.com/articles/speciesspotlight/pineapplefish.htm


----------



## justin323

Well so much for that being hard. I was gonna crop it But I figured hey their a weird fish right?
Alright madman I just got the day off what you got


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

here you go.










i expect this to take a while. it was rather odd


----------



## blairo1

Hey I've missed loads!! I go play guitar for a couple of hours and you guys are still going!!!!

:lol:

Oh and it's a

_Dysichthys coracoideus_ if I'm not mistaken......

Aka Bunocephalus bicolor, Bunocephalus coracoideus.

Banjo Catfish.....

Assuming I'm right, there are a couple of things that throw me but it certainly looks like it's Aspredinidae family....


----------



## becadavies

Buenocephalus knerii


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Do you by any chance think I'm on the right track beca......

I'm not sure what the difference is between your knerii and my list, they look identical to me. Maybe you have some more info on the one you listed?

Thing is, you wrote *Bueno*cephalus, now I'm pretty sure Bueno means good in Spanish/Italian, lol sorry it just made me chuckle and thought I'd share ....

Good fish, good fish :lol: :lol:



EDIT:

Or would you like some Kinder Bueno with that.

Aaaah I'm just ribbing you, no harm meant .


----------



## justin323

I think becca's got this one I was looking at the name she brought up and I matched it up with some pics. How did you find it becca?


----------



## becadavies

oohhh I LOVE those kinda bueno things........mmmmmmmmmmm.....chocolate.mmmmmm

their a **** sight tastier than that fish looks thats for sure!!!! What a beast- can u beleive people actually keep those things in a show tank??? nice...

I got loads of info on that fish........ummmm.....its a catfish!!! 

While were waiting on the result can i just mention my rabbit had 12 babies at 4am!!!!
- Why is it my pets never do things by 1/2's....wat am i supposed to do wiv 12 bunnies + the 4 i already got!!!!

As if my life isnt busy enough....wat wiv sitting on comp playing guessing games, doing water changes oh and sitting on the computar playing guessing games!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## becadavies

That'll be my good old trusty Dr axelrod Atlas!!!  justin323!!! x


----------



## blairo1

:lol: That's the thing, I did a search on your Knerii and it came up with the same pics as my coracoideus, so I was just curious where you got your info on it from!!!

I want one of these. Really different fish.

EDIT - Just saw you got it from your fish atlas....


----------



## becadavies

WHY!!!

Yeah really interesting........and soooooooooooooooooo ugly!


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Yeah they're ugly, but look at it, it looks mean. Really mean.


----------



## becadavies

> blairo1 - Just saw you got it from your fish atlas....


I got all the fish on these 22 pages from my Atlas  .....except the marine/brackish....

I severed my achilles tendon 2yrs ago and spent 1 1/2 years basically sitting on my bum (and learning to walk again).... when ur at home all day alone with an Axelrod Atlas for that length of time u pretty much know every fish in it..not nessesarily by name but i do recognise 90% of their features- i can retain information exceptionally well-

........But ask me wat day of the week it is and u'll get a blank response :!: [/quote]


----------



## blairo1

You're worse than I am!!! Lol.

Baensch Atlas for bedtime reading :roll:


----------



## becadavies

Oh i meant to ask..... theres a post in this discussion bout "texas holy rock" - now it looks identical to "ocean rock"- Is it the same stuff?

I searched google for ocean rock and couldnt get anything up- i just wondered if it even came out the ocean or if it is infact texas holy rock!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

sorry was away at work.

and no.

it isnt 


> Dysichthys coracoideus if I'm not mistaken......
> 
> Aka Bunocephalus bicolor, Bunocephalus coracoideus.


----------



## becadavies

Not knerii either?

giv us a clue- is it even a bunocephalus sp.?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

not a bunocephalus at all.

it is a catfish, from south america and grows too 16mm, (and yes, that is right)


----------



## becadavies

oooooo is it a Chaca sp. - the frogmouthed catfish


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## blairo1

Well I did think it was odd it didn't longer whiskers, but you never know with these things.

If that's the case I'm pretty much stumped (ie my food is on the table and I'm huuuungry ).


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

btw it has no common name, as its so rarly imported.

mostly cause its so small and hides under leaves. according to the profile their occasionly get shipped with cardinals, dont know why though


----------



## blairo1

_Chaca chaca_,

Syn: _Platystacus chaca_

_Chaca burmensis_

_Chaca bankenensis_

Are different variations but hard to tell apart.....

If it's not that then I really have no idea.


----------



## blairo1

Ah I just saw the bit where you said it grows to 16mm!!!!

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

Scoloplax dolicholophia


----------



## blairo1

Very good!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yeah

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=363

was a good 1 for an uneditied photo (other thanremoval of the planetcatfish stuff accross the top


----------



## becadavies

It was definately hard!!!! :thumb:

Looks like a monster in the pic.....16mm is tiny!!

right nice and easy......


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Altolamprologus calvus ??


----------



## becadavies

Nope


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i'm stuck then. cant think of anything else with stripes and dots.

and every1 else has gone home


----------



## Fishyfan

becadavies said:


> It was definately hard!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Looks like a monster in the pic.....16mm is tiny!!
> 
> right nice and easy......


Scatophagus multifasciatus (silver scat)


----------



## becadavies

Thats the one!! :thumb:

Right, ur up next Fishyfan!!!! lolx


----------



## Fishyfan

I'm not sure if this is freshwater or saltwater, but im sure some of you have seen it already :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Wat on earth is that!!!!! 

That is by far the *ugliest* looking "Creature" i hav ever seen..... I take back everything i said about any other ugly fish..... Cos THAT Most definately fell out the "UGLIEST" tree and hit every single UGLY branch on the way down!!! and then some...........

My god, is it even a living thing?

Well Fishfan, I have No idea wat IT is but i'm sure after a couple of nightmares about it 2nite ill have the name by the morning.......

Good call!


----------



## Number6

fishyfan... that's me, every morning... pre-coffee


----------



## becadavies

I cant stop looking at it!!!!!! :roll: 

words cannot describe it..........i think im traumatised 4 life now!! mentally scarred!!

Only joking, but i am going to bed now :zz:


----------



## live bait

It looks like the aquatic version of Ziggy


----------



## becadavies

I No wat it is.............. 

But *** no decent pics left to post (and my comp playing up so could take all day to download)

soooooo, ill giv u all a clue:- its an UGLY deep sea creature!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Number6, man I wouldn't want to see you in the morning!!!

As for that, it is a _Psychrolutes phrictus_, if I'm not mistaken.

Been outta the game for a while, you people don't sleep!!!


----------



## becadavies

Thats wat i got too...._Psychrolutes phrictus _aka "mr blobby" or the "blob sculpin"...

Arnt they repulsive thou? :lol:


----------



## blairo1

I thought it was kinda cute actually - like the Michelin tyre man sneezed, except with character.....

Either that or a melting Moomin....

So am I up, I'm ready to go.......


----------



## becadavies

blairo1 said:


> Either that or a melting Moomin.......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## justin323

I'm afraid there is no fish that can't be identified by you guys  Maybe you should post some more saltwater pics :lol: I found one nobody could get unfortunaltley science doesn't even know what it is yet :? (what's a moomin? Must be a UK thing  ) and by the way I'm now convinced blairo and becca are sitting next to each other over there and just teasing all of us


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Yeah tag team UK over here.....

Actually Becca is about 6 hours away from me..... A moomin is a fictional childrens character, in one of the books the a meteorite is heading toward moominland and starts melting everything - hence, melting moomin.....

Right here we go:


----------



## becadavies

AAarrrrrrrrr moomin papa :lol:

That is a GUPPY!


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

Nope. It's not a guppy I'm afraid...


----------



## Dutch Dude

I gues its a livebearer and most lightly a Platy. Pleas say I'm close!!!


----------



## blairo1

Hey Ruurd, got your reply, glad to hear you're well bud.

No I'm afraid it's not a Platy either.

Another few goes and I'll do another photo with less of a crop. This one should be a bit more of a challenge for you guys but we will see!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## becadavies

Challenge!!!

Ha!

I found the latin an common name for the melted moomin papa...... do u no how many attempts on google that took????? What do u think i searched for "UGLY fish"?

-Well actually,yes, that was my 1st search? :lol: :lol:

But then looking at ur pic again i hav no idea wat it is.... i think its a "challenge" because its a really obvious common fish! am i right?

I bet its staring back at me from out my book now isnt it??

Bugger :wink:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Yes I just immediately thought of box fish, then thought deep sea oddities, and bingo..... It was a good pic to choose though, certainly not something expected and had it been cropped I don't think we would have a chance....

Re my pic - 
I don't think it's that common, there are only two pics of them on google, one was another species. So one pic of this that I could find on google! Quite a bit of info but I just don't think that many people bother to keep them. :lol: That's right, I checked your sources on this one, I think you're more likely to find it in a book than the net....... 

They had some at my LFS and I was going to set up a species type tank for them, until everything started breeding :lol:....

When you're ready for a slightly more revealing pic just shout! lol

Blair.


----------



## becadavies

I want to say Killifish but there are several Hundred species.......

hhmmmmmmmmm

......and anyway who in their right mind would set up a species tank of killifish!!!!!!!

Is it a live bearer at all?


----------



## becadavies

And i know for a fact NO-ONE in their right mind would want a species tank of_......Normorhamphus liemi liemi_ :wink: 

The only reason i said livebearer was cos of the distance from dorasal - tail + pectoral - tail!!!


----------



## blairo1

You're very close, but no cigar.....


----------



## blairo1




----------



## BlackShark11k

What is that??? It seem to be slightly neon...


----------



## blairo1

Becca was very close with the answer she gave, just wasn't quite there.

I tell you what, here's a full shot:


----------



## blairo1

Someone must know what this is.....!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Hemirhamphodon pogonognathus

or possibly Nomorhamphus hageni


----------



## becadavies

N. hageni?

I just cant find the fish with that colouring!!


----------



## blairo1

Afraid not, but Nomorhamphus is on the right track....

Like I said, Becca was close, very close....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

is it

Nomorhamphus liemi

though if it wernt for the straight beak i'd be more inclied towards Nomorhamphus australis.


----------



## blairo1

It is Nomorhamphus liemi ....... but I'm looking for more than that. I chose this one specifically because it seems a bugger to find anything on, I didn't think it'd be this bad though......

Someone's got to get it soon!


----------



## Fishyfan

blairo1 said:


> It is Nomorhamphus liemi ....... but I'm looking for more than that. I chose this one specifically because it seems a bugger to find anything on, I didn't think it'd be this bad though......
> 
> Someone's got to get it soon!


What are you looking for?

Celebes half-beak
belongs to Hemirhamphidae family
schooling fish
carnivore


----------



## becadavies

N. liemi snijdersi?

cant find the b*****d pic thou......


----------



## blairo1

It is not the Liemi Liemi which I believe you are talking about.

The first pic is of a Nomorhamphus liemi liemi, aka Celebes Halfbeak, which you talk of, side-to side you can see the difference compared to my pic:
















This one doesn't have a common name in my book.

Do you guys give in yet.....?


----------



## blairo1

Yes Becca has it!

That's the one and only.....

:lol: was that an awkward one?


----------



## becadavies

Ummmm... understatement!

- If i ever come across a halfbeak i swear ill make it a NObeak

*** not got anything to post so Blair you can nominate some1 on my behalf!!


----------



## blairo1

Fishyfan, do you want a go!?


----------



## Fishyfan

blairo1 said:


> Fishyfan, do you want a go!?


ok

hmmm, lets try this one...


----------



## blairo1

Osteoglossum bicirrhosum?


----------



## becadavies

Osteoglossum ferreiri?


----------



## blairo1

Osteoglossum bicirrhosum?

Hey Becca it's 1.50am, how come you're up right now as well? :lol: Addicted?


----------



## Fishyfan

blairo1 said:


> Osteoglossum bicirrhosum?
> 
> Hey Becca it's 1.50am, how come you're up right now as well? :lol: Addicted?


yup, its Osteoglossum bicirrhosum :thumb:


----------



## becadavies

Last night i went to bed about 4am-ish..... Was knackered earlier but u no wen u just go past the tired stage........ Im on autopilot now! 

its funny cos im normally quite hyper and impatient- cant sit still....i couldnt sit down to watch telly if i tried....ill watch my fish for hours but thats it... i find this quite calming (freak!)

I think this game has frazzled my brain! :?

If its right U take it cos i still not got anything to post....i prefer to do the guessing anyway!


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Ok I want *TFG* to go now, he said he had a thread ender, I want to see what this thing is!!!!!

Bring the paaaaaiiiin!!! :lol:.


----------



## blairo1

Give it 12 hours, if TFG hasn't posted out next one then I leave the post open - lets get someone who hasn't posted yet/much......

If you have something which you think is really going to stump us then say.......


----------



## MalawiLover

If TFG doesn't have one, I do. I have it up on another forum in their guessing game and so far, no correct answer.


----------



## blairo1

Sounds like a challenge, maybe TFG only likes going if he wins it fair and square!?

Ok TFG get yours up in the next couple of hours if you want a go, otherwise in the name of keeping the thread rolling, MalawiLover can have the honours....

Sound fair?


----------



## MalawiLover

Works for me.


----------



## becadavies

Blair, *** driven myself mad trying to find the "1" pic of that poxy halfbeak....and i mean *** searched the WHOLE internet.....

I wont be satisfied until i do, its bugging me theres no images of it!

just thought i'd let u no that x


----------



## blairo1

http://www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.de/db ... jdersi.htm


----------



## blairo1

http://www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.de/db ... jdersi.htm

http://www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.com/


----------



## becadavies

So who's to post next?


----------



## MalawiLover

Well, since we haven't heard anything from TFG, I will give it a go.

Lets see if you all can't beat the people on AfricanCichlidForum with the ID.


----------



## blairo1

I'll break the ice with....

_Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi_

I don't think it's even close but I have to start somewhere :lol:.

If it's not that then I'm going completely the other way with:

_Archocentrus septemfasciatus_


----------



## blairo1

Guys?

Hello o o o o o.

Is anybody in here ere ere re re e......

I'm scared.


----------



## becadavies

My computer keeps crashing!!!!!!!

Giv me 10mins to run an error search


----------



## becadavies

i think it is _Uaru amphiacanthoides_


----------



## blairo1

_Archocentrus septemfasciatus_ is still the closest thing I could find, it is a good one even though it's the full head shot....


----------



## becadavies

Not sure if _Archocentrus_ is the same species as _Cryptoheros?_

If its not then _Cryptoheros septemfasciatus_ is my other guess!


----------



## blairo1

_Cryptoheros myrnae_ perhaps.

Those are my two guesses, if it's neither then I'm feeling stumped!


----------



## Fishyfan

Herotilapia multispinosa?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Hypselecara temporalis??

give us a clue. you know you want to


----------



## ikevi

*/edit/*

New guess: Uaru amphiacanthoides

And I just noticed that becadavies already said this but it matches.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wow. I leave for a couple days on vacatinon, and there's 5 more pages!


----------



## blairo1

_Archocentrus septemfasciatus

Cryptoheros septemfasciatus

Cryptoheros myrnae_

I'm still convinced it's one of these three.....


----------



## becadavies

Talk about leave us in suspense!!! :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

yeah


----------



## justin323

Maybe he meant thread ender as in he was going to end it  :lol:


----------



## blairo1

She :wink:.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I'd be cryin' if this thread got ended... it took me a long time to think of a thread that culd get this long...


----------



## becadavies

(maybe malawilover 4got about us  )

How long should we wait do u think?  The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

becadavies said:


> (maybe malawilover 4got about us  )
> 
> How long should we wait do u think?  The suspense is killing me!!


Wait for what?


----------



## becadavies

2nd guess is _Heros severus_?


----------



## blairo1

Wow I feel sorry for MalawiLover, she's got a good couple of pages to trawl through to see if anyone got it right :lol:.

Eager beavers....


----------



## becadavies

Maybe she wasn't quite expecting quick responses!!!

I bet after all this there all wrong anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, you guys can't bank on me because I'm not able to get on as often as you all are.... So I'm glad someone went, and I guarantee it's not an uaru..... I think it's a Geophagus of some sort.... That's my vauge guess :lol:

Oh, and I'm just posting so she has to read more when she does get back on line :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Hi all, just making it up to 29 pages!!!!! (joking)

On further research i think it could well be a _Gymgeophagus sp_. - i think thats the spelling?  or

a _Tomocichla sp_!!! (didnt even know that was a species!!!!


----------



## blairo1

Ok well, I'm adding to my former (2 or 3?) guess(es) with:

_Acarichthys heckelii_

Sorry ML, :lol:.

_Archocentrus septemfasciatus

Cryptoheros septemfasciatus

Cryptoheros myrnae _


----------



## becadavies

Malawilover has posted *today* in the malawi section.....

As theres no response to this post shall we take it all the answers are wrong!!?

- Keep guessing guys!! its not over yet :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Hey well we gotta be told if we get it wrong :lol:. That's how we've done it thus far....


----------



## becadavies

Well thats wat i thought........

........patience is not 1 of my virtues thou im afraid!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im joking, but really, how long shall we giv it?

....or should i just log on in say 6weeks and see if any progress? (joking again, sorry!)


----------



## justin323

You couldn't wait 6 weeks(nor I) :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Soooo, has anyone pm'd her yet?


----------



## blairo1

:lol: No. I figured people are often busy at this time of year and I don't want to hassle her. Lol Imagine if we all PM'd her :lol: the chaos would unfold.......

I've got (some) patience.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Well i have none(patience). I DEMAND SOMETHING HAPPEN!!! :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover

Sorry, Sorry, Sorry. It has been a very busy weekend an I couldn't get to my email. (3wk Black Sea cruise starts Friday!!!!)

Unfortunately you are all still wrong. Here are some hints:

Congo Basin, riverine, More closely related to Central Americans, than the Africans.

And a ful pic:


----------



## becadavies

_Heterochromis Regan_ / _Heterochromis multidens_

_paratilapia multidens_ (not sure if they are the same fish) :?:

This si the nearest pic i could get on google:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Oh I suppose we'll let you off, but uh, who are you taking with you on that cruise .

:lol:.


----------



## MalawiLover

becadavies said:


> _Heterochromis Regan_ / _Heterochromis multidens_


And we have a winner!!!!! Great job Beca

*Heterochromis multidens*


----------



## becadavies

No, you done a great job!!! That was soooooooo hard!!

That was the only fish i got up from Congo river basin and as u can see from that pic the head shape thru me!!!

Well done to you- u stumped us all :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover

I was reading something about the spliting of the continents and how some coastal african animals were part of various genus that were were 99% new world. The H. multidens looks very CA, so I figured it might throw everyone for a loop.

I guess this means your up Beca


----------



## becadavies

okay.......


----------



## MalawiLover

Boulengerochromis microlepis?


----------



## becadavies

WOW!!!! - that was too bloody quick!!

I thought that would last at least 8hrs!! :lol:

Your up again MalawiLover :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover

OK how about this one.....


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Look out, I just came to check this thread and it's been done twice :lol:.

I gotta ask, do you guys have jobs :lol: I'm just kidding...


----------



## MalawiLover

What's been done twice? And yes I have a job, I am the office supervisor and the only one with a cubicle (hehe)....plus I leave for vacation in 3 days and I don't want to start anything new that I can't finish by Friday. So I am working slow.


----------



## becadavies

MalawiLover said:


> the only one with a cubicle (hehe)....plus I leave for vacation in 3 days and I don't want to start anything new that I can't finish by Friday. So I am working slow.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Maternity leave is my excuse!!!!


----------



## becadavies

Is it an Orange Chromide?


----------



## MalawiLover

If you mean Etroplus maculatus, no. But you are thinking nice and broad.


----------



## blairo1

:lol: :lol: :lol: *MalawiLover*, classic....

Oh yeah nothings been done twice - I just meant that two pics had been gone through already since I last checked.....


----------



## Rift485

Hello guys, this is my first trek into the cichlids guessing game and luckily I have admired this fish before. It is a *Paretroplus nourissati*

Super cool 8)


----------



## MalawiLover

You are working too hard Blair.


----------



## MalawiLover

Excellent call Rift. It is indeed Paretroplus nourissati










You're up Rift.


----------



## becadavies

Well i never would've got that 

Good call Rift- Ur up!!!


----------



## blairo1

Hey Rift, welcome back :lol:....

Good catch! I didn't have a clue.


----------



## Rift485

Alright let's try this on for size. Just a little picture of the tail to get started!


----------



## MalawiLover

Red tailed catfish?


----------



## Rift485

Nope, I'll give a hint.

This fish is a cichlid and grows to 5.5"

In the wild it is a molluscivore.


----------



## Fishyfan

Platytaeniodus sp. â€œRed Tail Sheller" ?


----------



## becadavies

_Haplochromis Limax_


----------



## blairo1

I have to go with Fishyfan on that one, if only I'd got there first lol.


----------



## Rift485

FishyFan got it! Good work grasshopper, the stage is yours.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, that's it, I'm getting a lap top computer and keeping it in my tool belt :?


----------



## BlackShark11k

I get back from work, and there's two more pages :x Yeah!!! I was hoping this thread would get this long... :lol:


----------



## becadavies

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok, that's it, I'm getting a lap top computer and keeping it in my tool belt :?


Noooooooo, dont do it!!! This game is deadly :lol:

-its given me OCD...(welllll, just a bit more than i already had it) 

I'll be buggered wen i hav the baby- How will i get my daily dose of C-F!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

You have a lap don't you? That's where my wife puts the babies when she's on her fertility sites and mom sites.... Speaking of which.... where does your lap go when you stand up?


----------



## becadavies

TheFishGuy said:


> You have a lap don't you?


 :lol:

Is that before,after or during nappy changes, milk feeds, screaming babies and water changes!!!! :wink:

Oh while ur here...im curious:

What do u feed all ur monster fish? they must need fairly large fish....is it expensive or do u breed the feeders urself!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I feed the big cats fish fillets. I can get a ten pound box for $11. All the other fish eat a high protien sinking pellet that costs me about $48 for fifty pounds... So all in all not as expensive as you think 

Somehow I think you'll figure out a way to multitask, you're a woman... It's men that can't multitask :lol:


----------



## justin323

Holy cow a dollar a pound :lol: Good price. How many pounds of fish do you have?


----------



## blairo1

I can multi-task!!!

I'm really good at *not* listening whilst I continue to do what I was doing anyway......

That's multi-tasking isn't it!?

I can walk AND talk, something that a lot of people have a problem with (usually on a friday night).

I can drive WHILST talking AND crash..... now THAT is multi-tasking my friend.

8)


----------



## becadavies

blairo1 said:


> I'm really good at *not* listening whilst I continue to do what I was doing anyway......
> That's multi-tasking isn't it!?
> 
> I can drive WHILST talking AND crash..... now THAT is multi-tasking my friend.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That has made my day!!! :lol:

Well i have *today*, ALL BY MYSELF accomplished a 45% Water Change *and* caught a fish amongst 75kg of ocean rock!! -all wiv 2stone of extra belly separating me from my tank....now *THAT* my friend is multi-tasking!!


----------



## MalawiLover

That's not multi-tasking, that is a *monumental accomplishment* Very imprssive. Just think how visually stimulating it will be for your new baby to watch you do water changes and other things with your tanks.


----------



## becadavies

MalawiLover said:


> *monumental accomplishment*


Ooohhhhhh, MalwawiLover -I like it!!! *"Monumental accomplishment"* -I must remember that for when my pain in the arse, non-multitasking, non-accomplishing _worse_ half gets home 2nite :lol: :lol:....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Isn't this a guessing game???????? I can mult-task, but i can't say i'm female, i'm a man!!!!! (A fairly immature one at that :lol: ) What is monumental accomplishment anyways???


----------



## becadavies

It is a guessing game but thought we'd kill some time while we wait for next pic!!!!!!

Im not actually sure who's go it is 

- okay so i just went back a few posts and i think its FishyFan!

Wer R U Fishyfan??


----------



## BlackShark11k

okay


----------



## Fishyfan

Oops, i forgot to check to see if i got it yesterday.

Ok, how about this...


----------



## BlackShark11k

hmmm. doesn't look like a cihlid...


----------



## becadavies

*** seen that fish on my MANY searches for other posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh, i cant for the life of me think wer thou!! :x


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Pundamilia pundamilia

though it has some slight similarities to a geophagus altifrons, however those spots are defined enough on the tail


----------



## blairo1

_Nothobranchius patrizii_?

Or, and I think this is more likely it:

_Oreochromis mossambicus_
Mozambique Mouth-Breeder

Syn: _Chromis mossambicus, C. dumerili, Tilapia dumerili, T. Mossambica, T. natalensis, Sarotherodon massambicus_....

Did I get it?


----------



## becadavies

_
Aequidens sp_ "Gold Saum"


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's a caudal fin!! Did I win?????


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> It's a caudal fin!! Did I win?????


I would think... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy




----------



## BlackShark11k

What does  mean??? Ai, the link, TFG, please don't forget(i really don't mean to be rude at all).


----------



## Fishyfan

blairo1 said:


> Or, and I think this is more likely it:
> 
> _Oreochromis mossambicus_
> Mozambique Mouth-Breeder
> 
> Did I get it?


You got it, good job...


----------



## blairo1

Hehe back in the game, you guys have been so busy it's actually hard to get a chance! :lol: I keep on missing the games in between but thankyou MalawiLover and Fishyfan for providing us with something a little more challenging.

So I'm up huh.....

Here ya go:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Chinese algae eater (Gyrinocheilus aymonieri)


----------



## becadavies

ooooooooo, i think TFG has nailed it


----------



## TheFishGuy

What time is it over there in the UK? It's 7:00 am here...


----------



## becadavies

Your joking!! 

Its 12pm lunchtime!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I totally forgot about time differnce


----------



## blairo1

I'm afraid it is not a CAE, good guess though.

Oh and we are 4-8hours ahead, depends on if you're East to West coast....

It's currently 12:07 as I post this....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Stiphodon elegans

i knew you had some. and they have that diamondy patern towards the end of the tail (from the pics on google anyway, though it lacks the speckles found on the tail (so did the CAE) btw where did you find them, i havent seen them anywhere and very little info on the web. but they are ever so cure in your video


----------



## blairo1

Sorry not Stiphodon Elegans either.

Another good guess though.

I got them at Maidenhead, they have Sumatran Red and the Blues. The one's I have are the Blues but I've ordered some of the Red variety as they are really cool. They look like little dragons. I did have one before (but it got eaten :? ).

So yeah look for Sumatran Red or Blue Goby, that's what they sell them as. They're usually in the sump tanks though rather than stock tanks and a lot of times they don't have labels, you just need to know what to look for and you can find some pretty awesome stuff in their sump tanks, it's where all the remnants from past orders go if they've changed the orders so most times you can blag a good price too .


----------



## justin323

Are you sure it's not cae I think you might be thinking of "False siamensis", Epalzeorhynchus sp. or Garra taeniata
But yours sure does look like a cae 
By the way it's 4:50am right now where I'm at :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: No I know exactly what my fish are.....

:lol:

I have some true SAE's, I don't have any CAE's and this most certainly is not a CAE......

Trust me.

Yeah Cali is a good 8 hours behind.... You're as bad as I am on this site until the early hours.


----------



## becadavies

justin323 said:


> By the way it's 4:50am right now where I'm at :lol:


Oh dear, ur as bad as blair and i......

I didnt realise there was such a big time difference for different states aswell..... That'll teach me for failing Geography  :lol: :lol:

...saying that (and dont laugh Blair!) wen i used to go Cornwall in summer hols i always thought i needed Cornish money!!! My dad never let me live it down....Sometimes i think i shouldv'e been born blonde!! :lol:


----------



## justin323

Well I'm off to work I'm sure I'll find out what it is when I get home  Good luck everybody


----------



## becadavies

_Nannocharax fasciatus_ or

_Apareidon affinis_

if not i have no idea......how about a clue


----------



## blairo1

Nope neither of those.

A clue, um, they're found in small clear streams throughout South America, the Species and sub-species can be found in every watercourse and pond in Brazil and are very difficult to tell apart because of insufficient details in initial descriptions....

They grow 3-4" in size and you can only keep one in an aquarium....


----------



## becadavies

_Crosscheilus siamensis_


----------



## blairo1

Nope....


----------



## blairo1

Let me know when you're ready for another clue/if you give up....


----------



## becadavies

Give up!! Ha!

Another clue please!


----------



## blairo1

It begins with a C.....

:lol:


----------



## blairo1




----------



## becadavies

_Characidium fasciatum_


----------



## blairo1

Waaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!

You're up Becca.


----------



## becadavies

That was a good 1 Blair....... It was the only fish i kept getting up with ur 1st clue but i kept overlooking it cos for some reason i thought it was CAE or SAE family :?

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Becca, get postin' we're all waitin' on u.


----------



## becadavies

Sorry, couldn't get a big enough pic of the fish i wanted to post so had to settle for this fish instead!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Bagre marinus


----------



## Fishyfan

Red tail catfish, Phractocephalus hemioliopterus?


----------



## BlackShark11k

mekong?


----------



## becadavies

Nope, nope and nope


----------



## Fishyfan

Channel catfish, Ictalurus punctatus?


----------



## becadavies

nope


----------



## BlackShark11k

Old man Jeckins?


----------



## becadavies

I dont beleive my eyes........surely i havn't posted a fish u all cant get in 3 go's!!! :wink:

Thats got to be a first :lol: :lol:

Its a BIIIIGGGGG fish


----------



## Rift485

Flathead Catfish?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w191/becadavies/tryagain.png


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

LOL U sure it's not old man Jenkins???? .


----------



## blairo1

I would have said Flathead Catfish, but I'm thinking more Blue or White Catfish.....

Ictalurus catus (white)
Ictalurus furcatus (blue)

It looks like a channel cat either way.....


----------



## becadavies

Okay it can be found in Asia and Thailands river systems


----------



## blairo1

Hemibagrus wyckioides


----------



## becadavies

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Blairs up!!!


----------



## becadavies

I think its one of of the better looking large catfish's.......but good guess evey1


----------



## blairo1

Asian RedTail, that was a curveball, you sly fox .

Here you go!


----------



## becadavies

Exactly -*Asian* Red tail...... not Red tail :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I love checking the properties :lol:

And my guess is... Monocirrhus polyacanthus (leaf fish) or Acanthoclinus littoreus (rock fish)


----------



## becadavies

is it a _Tetraodon _sp


----------



## becadavies

oooooooooh, i was gonna say that TFG -Leaf fish 

oh,hang on, wats that............i can hear tigger saying his hungry!!! U best go feed him TFG!  

i'm just messing


----------



## BlackShark11k

mwaaaaahahahahahaaaaa
That's a new one...


----------



## blairo1

Yes well I try to keep it fresh for you potential cheaters .

You just can't help yourselves can you, I think this competition has become more about the hidden taunts in the properties menu than anything else.

Anyway this all leads my up to the final result, TFG my man, I had a feeling you'd get that one....

You're up! Time for that stumper I've been waiting on for the last gazillion pages..... :lol:.


----------



## BlackShark11k

TFG, we're waiting....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Geeze, it's been an hour kids!! I'll be back very shortly. I'm doing a water change... well waiting for the 800 to fill back up..... I'll be back shortly........


----------



## blairo1

Hahahaaa, yeah, shortly......

TFG, I have to use 2 gal buckets on ALL of my tanks :lol: I can't even imagine having to deal with 800 gals..... My 55 is bad enough some days......


----------



## TheFishGuy

It'ss not bad, I installed a faucet right over the top of the tank and it's got a drain that automaticly drains 1/3 of the water 

Here you go:


----------



## becadavies

brine shrimp!!! :lol:

is that the underside of something??


----------



## blairo1

:lol: :lol: :lol: This one IS hard TFG.....


----------



## Rift485

Is that a fish or a smudge on my screen?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm tellin ya, this is the thread stopper! The question is.... How many pages shall I let this go?


----------



## blairo1

_Lacantunia enigmatica_

BAM......

Who's your daddy???????????

:lol: I'm kidding, I gotta start somewhere though.....


----------



## blairo1

Is that even the right family?

How about:

_Cephalosilurus apurensis_


----------



## BlackShark11k

It's in aweful focus!!! I absoulutly refuse to participate :x


----------



## BlackShark11k

It looks almost like a catfish... A cave catfish perhaps??? It seems to be blind... Is it SW?


----------



## becadavies

_Aspredo Aspredo_


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope nope nope nope and nope.... Also it was the clearest picture I could find..... and yes, it's fresh water and it's a catfish


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, same fish.........


----------



## blairo1

Wow, I give up already.

Seriously, I know when I'm beat and I'm beat......

Where's the hands down worshipping smiley??

Oh wait, here it is:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Henonemus punctatus
Amblyceps murraystuarti

however i dont think its either of those really, i'm thinking indian, but cant find it on PC


----------



## BlackShark11k

I(on the other hand) refuse to give up!

heresmybutthahahahahahhahahahahahah
ooh, a new one... :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

bagrus is the 1 genus that springs to mind, but i cant find any profile that fits, even looking at nanobagrus, pseudobagrus etc etc


----------



## blairo1

_Mystus vittatus_


----------



## TheFishGuy

C'mon people..... I'm loosing faith in you guys....


----------



## becadavies

I fell asleep!! i swear u posted somewer it was a sea fish :-? :?

u no its bad wen CF Messes ur with ur  dreams


----------



## becadavies

are any of the answers even close???

CLUES pls


----------



## Fishyfan

Dojo loach?


----------



## justin323

Mmmmm.....Phractura lindica :-?

We night need a clue how about adult size or maybe which continent it's from?


----------



## becadavies

WWWWWWWWWeeeeeeee NNNNNNNNeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddd
MMMMMMMMMMoooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

CCCCCCCCCCCCLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## becadavies

_Conta Conta_


----------



## becadavies

or _ phractura ansorgii_

if its neither of those i quit!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

None of the amswers are even close, sorry kids. It lives in the southern hemisphere, and it grows to an adult size of 17 cm.....

Here's a nice ichthyologists drawring.....









Gotta run, got something stuck in my teeth.....

By the way, my family and I are going to the zoo today so I won't be back for a while. I'll take some pictures of fish that I guarantee no one will get.. mmmhwwoaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fishyfan

Whatever that thing is, its pretty ugly.


----------



## blairo1

Like I said, bow down......


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

thats not a fish, thats 1 of the dinosaur things.


----------



## Fishyfan

Is it part of the Galaxiids family?


----------



## Fishyfan

Or a kuhli loach?


----------



## becadavies

Well i give up- i have no idea wat it is and going by the quality of pics i doubt theres much on internet to look for

So you win TFG, Your thread stopper was exactly that :?

Blairs bowing face says it all.....


----------



## BlackShark11k

...pick someone to make post a picture(me!!!), i bet someone else can come up with another thread stopper(  )

Possibley an albino variety of some pleco.


----------



## blairo1

No way, TFG's pic has to be up for 3 days minimum!!!!!!!!

It is a thread stopper challenge, I think we can dedicate some major research time to it over the next 3 days and if no one gets it, then we declare TFG the numero uno thread stumper and leave it up to him whether he kills it, or nominates someone......

8)


----------



## blairo1

Well I'm on page 53 using Google to look at rare fish,

There are over a million entries.......


----------



## becadavies

Agreed, but ill have you know the last 38 pages hav been full of major research time!!

-well for me anyway 

-


----------



## blairo1

Oh wait, I just looked at EVERY google result, including omitted results, 56 pages, nada.......

Next search,

How can I seek help for my compulsive disorder.....

:?


----------



## becadavies

Me, i'm gonna be looking for every zoo in the vicinity of Orwell, Ohio...... then im gonna get the fish list for every1 of them zoo's...  

-oops did i say that out loud!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: Agreed Blairo1


----------



## kam

the first picture (from above) looked nothing liek the second drawing he showed us....

the first one did look like a dojo loach though. but i guess whoever said that was wrong.

Call'r a day


----------



## BlackShark11k

I won'

Sydonotis?
Bearded Catfish?

It has the body of a pleco the fins of a cory the lower mouth of a cod and the eyes of an alein. I'll go for E.T.


----------



## blairo1

I'd say it was an UnusualFishyObject......


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yeah, me too, sounds better i guess...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, here's another clue, it's not rare, and it's quite common where it comes from.... We had a great time at the zoo, and oh man have I got a few more "impossible fish"

p.s. Here's another clue..... We ALL know about this fish  It's so common it's forgotten about


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it the one that sneaks up unsuspecting peoples privates???


----------



## BlackShark11k

The Candiru Catfish???


----------



## becadavies

Soooooo TFG, Wat zoo did u visit today


----------



## BlackShark11k

Does it, perhaps, live in the US?


----------



## BlackShark11k

It is the Candiru catfish!!! Ha Ha Ha Ha!!! I gotcha!!!








It's the one that goes up you're privates, and it's already been posted you know...
We should sticky this thread...


----------



## justin323

I thought all the guys agreed that fish would never be spoken of again  Actually I really should have known that it was just on grey's anatomy :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

This is even more fun when everybody else has given up and you got the so called "thread ender. "He he he ha ha he he ha!!!!!


----------



## becadavies

He said it was 17cm long.....i think u would know if something that long was swimming thru ur japs eye my dear!!!

and their from america not southern hemisphere!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BlackShark11k

This guy is my favoite fish, and on of my best pictures, and don't you be copyin' it it's got legal copyright info...


----------



## TheFishGuy

You got it art :thumb: The toothpick fish, no one caught on to my clue that something was stuck in my teeth :lol:

Also, didn't realize this fish was already on this thread  I still got most of you though :lol: I guarantee my next one will be the thread stopper, and it's even a cichlid


----------



## becadavies

so where did u get ur "17cm long from southern hemisphere" from??


----------



## BlackShark11k




----------



## becadavies

some form of parrot cichlid?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nope.


----------



## becadavies

easy tiger!! we got the 1st pic!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

You must include the scientific name for this guy, and no more than 3 guesses per person on one post.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Sorry, accedental double post...


----------



## becadavies

An Albino Astronotus ocellatus after doing 10 rounds with Mike Tyson???


----------



## becadavies

Albino L. Trewavasae?


----------



## BlackShark11k

LOL.
Nope.


----------



## becadavies

That is an albino pleco!!!!!!!!!!!!  

u already told us about 6 posts up, u nut :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

nope. and no, i didn'.


----------



## becadavies

artemis1 said:


> ...pick someone to make post a picture(me!!!), i bet someone else can come up with another thread stopper(  )
> 
> Possibley an albino variety of some pleco.


 :?:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: what have I missed........

You kids....... can we keep this competition friendly :lol: It's starting to get more and more competitive, soon we'll all be on non-speaking terms lol.

:wink:

I don't remember what the pic was of AT ALL and I'm not going back a page now so I'm going to guess from my hazy recollection.

_Labeotropheus Fuelleborni OB_....

Now I'm going to go back and look at the picture, see how wrong I am lol.


----------



## becadavies

Wat hav u missed Blair- absolutely nothing my dear........

I wouldnt no wer to start looking for that fish......i merely _quoted_ art mentioned albino plec!!

-The last 2 days hav been soooooo quiet on my "Cf topic reply notification" emails, I swear to god i normally hav 24 notifications a day!!!! (i clicked the _no tpoic reply_, but im still getting them) 

Anyway hows things.....hope all is well


----------



## blairo1

Yeah the forum slows down every now and again, I think it's those people with too much to do .

:lol:

Today I have been sand dune bodyboarding lol, lots of injuries but it was worth it 8) .


----------



## becadavies

No way!! i didnt even know that was a sport!!

I bet u ache like a bit*h 2mora thou :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Blairo1- your got it, labeo fulleborni. It's actually an albino katale OB, to get specific...
I was guessing on the candiru, i wasn't saying anything 'bout my fish.


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Waaaaaaaaayyyyy!!! :lol: I thought that nose looked familiar.

Becca, I don't think it is a sport lol, just me and my mates like to do it, powerkiting, all that kinda stuff. There are some awesome dunes around here you have to hike to get to the really good ones but it's worth it.

I guess I'm up then, but you'll have to wait until the morning because it's 1.17am and I'm toast.

:thumb:


----------



## becadavies

Apologies Artemis.....i misinterpreted ur post??

I didnt realise that was a guess, i took it as a hint for ur next post  

Sorry


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: 
Thanx, didn' want this awesome thread to turn into a war.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Besides, you wouldn't want the mod to have to step in :lol:


----------



## becadavies

:lol:

but No mod in the world could stop my hormone fluctuations :lol: 
(i suppose u could chuck me off) 

-u wouldn't deprive poor pregnant little me of CF thou....thats just cruel :lol:


----------



## blairo1

becadavies said:


> so where did u get ur "17cm long from southern hemisphere" from??


:lol: I had to bring this up because I thought maybe TFG's southern hemisphere was in reference to something else that may be found, well, down south.....

:lol:

I think that was a hidden clue.


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (wheres the _slap in face_ smiley gone)

- TFG - *far* to honest for ur own good....Bless

-I take it the *"add8cmregardless*" rule hasn't reached America yet then?

-Or has it? :wink: :wink:


----------



## becadavies

That is a shadow shape of 2 baby birds waiting to be fed?


----------



## blairo1

becadavies said:


> That is a shadow shape of 2 baby birds waiting to be fed?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I hadn't seen that until now.....


----------



## becadavies

.......wiv extremely, elongate, deformed underbites by the look of it? :?


----------



## becadavies

Nope, no matter how hard i try.....all i can see is baby birds?

What part of the body is it?


----------



## becadavies

Failing that _Pterophyllum sp_ Dont ask why?


----------



## blairo1

Nope not _Pterophyllum_ sp at all......

What part of the body?
Well that would be too easy now wouldn't it :lol:...... We'll see how it goes, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## becadavies

Okaaaaaaaayyyy,

Im thinking of an Apistogramma sp or similar........it reminds me of a "head dress" on something....cant think if it was a fish i saw it on thou :? (it was probly a bird or something!)

Good pic Blair


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i was thinking dorsal fin of a goby, but i dont think they have the "strings" on the top of the rays.

also thought ram due to the way there are no other rays showwing, but they dont get those extentions either. maybe A heckeli but i thought the ray extentions were red, and confined to the end of the dorsat, and that shot makes me think of them being leading rays of the dorsal


----------



## blairo1

Sorry!

No ones there yet.

I'll post it again down here so people don't have to keep searching around for it....


----------



## becadavies

okay stupid question but is the fish the right way up ie:- dorsal fin upwards?

are we allowed that?


----------



## blairo1

Yeah it's the right way up .


----------



## becadavies

is it a Blenny of some form?


----------



## kam

Like some of the other people... all I see is baby birds waiting to be fed, ahahha. It's too tough to spot now. :lol: :-?


----------



## blairo1

Yep I laughed when becca said that because I knew it would throw everyone else who read it off.....

He he he he he heeeee.

It's not a blenny either.


----------



## Rift485

Is it a beta or Apisto?


----------



## blairo1

Neither.


----------



## becadavies

Okay, Not one to be shy..... Is it Marine or freshwater?


----------



## blairo1

Aaaaahhhhhh, well Becca you see......

Now you're asking the right questions.

I'll start with, it isn't a cichlid..... We'll go from there.


----------



## becadavies

That was my next question 

-but -ur fish, ur rules!!!!


----------



## Rift485

Is it a Lion fish or a fish in that family??


----------



## becadavies

Sorry to be a pest- can u post it again on this page? pleeeassssse


----------



## blairo1

It is not a lion fish, nor part of that family so far as I know.....

Aaaaand to keep the hormonal Mum-to-be happy, here's another pic on this page 










(Don't mess with pregnant chicks!!!!)

:lol:


----------



## Rift485

Is it a venomous saltwater fish?


----------



## blairo1

It's not venomous no.....


----------



## becadavies

U said it............espeicially when she has just finished going thru a 1196 page book of *F*****G* *CICHLIDS*...... :x :x

-Hormones cant decide whether to laugh or cry......maybe ill laugh when the unborn stops kicking me in the bloody ribs!!!!!


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Laughing too hard :lol:

Oh I'm sorry Becca, I couldn't help it....... lol I didn't realise you'd go through *1200* pages!!! Of cichlids non-the-less. Wow, you must hate me right now 

:lol:.


----------



## blairo1

Ok here's a corking clue for you guys.......

All *********** fish exhibit both male and female sex organs. While this trait (hermaphroditism) is not uncommon in other animals of the **** ***, the ********** fish is unusual in that the male and female organs reach maturity at the same time, thus allowing the ********* fish to fertilize its own eggs.

By the way, the "******"s aren't reflective of the word length, or at least not all of them. However, two of them *are*, if you fill those gaps in then you might start working towards the rest.......

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

Not as much as i hate my entire collection of poxy CICHLID books..........


----------



## becadavies

ITA A SEAHORSE...............Hippocampus sp


----------



## blairo1

lol.....

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

See if my clue helps at all.


----------



## blairo1

No not a sea horse either.

Wow time to repost the pic on THIS page now......


----------



## becadavies




----------



## becadavies




----------



## blairo1

Hormones?


----------



## becadavies

Tripod fish _Bathypterois grallator_


----------



## blairo1

Waheeeeeeeyyyy!!!

I'm impressed, it took you a while though and a fair few guesses eh.......










Now it's your turn to take all that pent up anger out :lol:


----------



## becadavies

instantanious euphoria!!

Credit for ur clue........excellent fish thou???

-Y dont u nominate some1....or hav another go.....uve come up wiv the best 1's so far!

I prefer to take the challenge to be honest.. and ill probly go into labour with the frustration of trying to find something on comparison to the tripod!! :lol:.and we wouldnt want that now would we!!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

beca- are u posting 1? if not, i'd love too... i've got some really hard ones from another forum...


----------



## blairo1

Well, from my point of view every one elses have been darned hard!!! lol TFG had us wickedly tricked and Malawi Lover had me actually doing something other than forum chatting.......   

:lol:










Lets see what happens.


----------



## becadavies

Oh i agree every1 has produced some absolute freaks of nature - melted mooming papa, sunfish, halfbeak,TFGs nether regions :wink: but the tripod- wat the f**k is that all about...surreal on those leg things....Aertemis sturgeon was a gd1 too...

Anyway, enough said -ill get back to my cichlid books now :? .......


----------



## becadavies

While ur waiting for answers to come rolling in ..theres a fantastic discussion *** been following in "general african cichlid discussion" called *Large public aquarium viewing...*

its 3 pages so far, try and read all the posts if u havnt already.....believe me its mind throttling....just when u think u agree wiv 1members point of view, the retaliation comes back better. I found it great reading....

Sorry..back to the game!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

looks like its in the same [group] as cichlids and bass, by the looks of the dorsal rays, that is a dorsal fin rigt??? Possibley some species of catfish, but i doubt it. Possibley a scorpion fish of some sort...


----------



## blairo1

That is a dorsal fin, yes, I will give you that :lol:......


----------



## TheFishGuy

Can you postthe picture again on this page please? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(--------------------------------------------------------) <--- that's a foot on my wife measuring tape :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Ask urself a question:-

If this is an inch >______________________<

How can that be a foot??? :wink: Silly chippy! :lol:

let me go hav words wiv my man.......


----------



## becadavies

So i spoke to my man and he said this is definately an inch >________________________<...

He also told me to take no notice of any1 elses measurments!!

Said something bout "*Re-conditioning the Mrs*" :wink: :wink:


----------



## justin323

I bet all the husbands are really proud of themselves if the above measurments are correct :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Well on my screen Becca's inch measures TWO and that's with a trusted tape measure that is, ie your man is halving his telling size, you might want to let him know :lol:...... Unless of course he's measured using the actual rule and then doubled the telling length of an inch so that when he says 16" he actually means 8"..... But it's a fallable one that....

I like TFG's wife's tape measure, according to that, 3" is 1ft , in which case I would be a 3 ft beast lol, of course, taking into account Becca's add 8cm regardless rule!!!!!!

Sweet. I can't wait to start telling people.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

There's something wrong about where this is going. Need I mention the word, girth.

Hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..

Ahem, anyway. Can we continue!


----------



## becadavies

Packing a nine are we Blair!! :wink: :lol:

Never mind boys, as the saying goes:

_*Its not the size of the hammer......its the nail that your chucking it at*_

(Hormones!! sorry)

-Is it a cichlid??


----------



## blairo1

:lol: you actually worked it out, :lol: oh dear........ That means you went further than JUST reading it and laughing. LOL!!!

I'm keeping my mouth firmly shut on this one...... :? I'll get myself into trouble with the mods.

It is NOT a cichlid by the way.


----------



## becadavies

My dear......I knew wat ur response was gonna be before u wrote it....The temptation was too much- it was gonna be u or TFG to take the bait.....U are men, u just cant help urself  and anyway *** *not* got a ruler* or* tape measure- not allowed one remember :wink:

You cant be sure how far u can push the boat on these sort of sites- dont wanna offend any1...
I think were all pretty much on the same wavelength thou.. im always cautious to test the water 1st...and anyway The MOD started it not me!! 

____________________________________________________________________

Ill be putting my cichlid books away now then!


----------



## Rift485

We might need an age verification before being able to click on this topic  :lol:


----------



## becadavies

What do u mean....we're talking bout fish length and hammers 

U clearly hav taken this discussion well out of context Rift485.... :lol: :lol:

(i dont know, some people hav such a rude way of thinking!!) :wink:


----------



## Rift485

No! I meant we need to verify the age of the fish in question :wink:

Jeez Beca stop trying to drag me down with you


----------



## justin323

Unfortunatly I have a big moniter and an inch measures true on it.  BUT I never had any complaints.


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

-Think ur funny do ya....i bet i drag ur a.r.s.e down *before* you get "age verification" on that fish!!

which, by the way leads me to my next question:

Can i hav the pic on the next page plse? - :lol: im winding u up

*-Freshwater or marine?*


----------



## Aura

I haven't been here since page 1, but it appears you all have lost control!! What's going on :?:


----------



## blairo1

Oh man this is too funny, at least we're staying on topic.

I don't which topic that is, but we're on one.....

:lol: but yes I did have to take the bait didn't I, serves me right.

Maybe next time I'll round down...... But that's not in a mans nature is it.....  lolololololol I shouldn't be so open, it's landed me in trouble before.....

Seriously let's get back to the game for a little while at least, otherwise it's a bit harsh on TFG seeing as he is a mod, let's not push it too far eh .....

Here's the picture again you babbling wrecks of fish keepers 










Have a nice day .


----------



## blairo1

Oh and Becca, it's SALTY baby!!!!!!!!!

AHAHAHAHAhahahahahaAAAAAAAArrrrrgggghhh (sorry, went a bit piratey towards the end )

EDIT: SORRY!!!! Sorry about that, I do mean the FISH is a SALTY, ok........

Clean those thoughts of yours!!!!


----------



## justin323

I suppose a full grown candiru isn't out of the question(You posted it) then eh blairo :lol: :lol:

Sorry I had to throw in one more and I'm going to look for that fish right now


----------



## blairo1

Hahahahaaaaaa


----------



## becadavies

blairo1 said:


> Oh and Becca, it's SALTY baby!!!!!!!!


 -just couldnt help urself could u...Tut Tut

Are u fond of sea fish then? i find those kind of fish to be an aquired taste- i tend not to savour the taste thanx.... bit like consuming oysters...*** got the _down in one_ technique to a T.... Its more a case of having too really- so until u know by experiance keep ur trap shut. Okay! :wink: Saying that i do like king prawns-r they from the sea? 

Can it be kept in a marine aquarium??? your marine fish that is?

(oh and im starting my stopwatchhhh.............now!!!)


----------



## becadavies

Doe sit have 2 dorsal fins by any chance???


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Down in one kinda girl eh..... :lol:

I'm not touching that one with a barge pole. I like seafood, but not the kind you're talking about :lol:.

I don't think it would be kept in a marine aquarium, well no, it wouldn't and it only has one dorsal fin.


----------



## becadavies

blairo1 said:


> :lol: Down in one kinda girl eh..


Oysters Blair, Oysters darling!! 

Can u tell us is it venoumous???? :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

It is not venomous.....


----------



## blairo1

The longer this takes the more I wonder how much you guys are going to hate me when someone get's it/I finally reveal it......

Seriously, don't hate, appreciate .


----------



## becadavies

Ill hate u more if u dont hurry up wiv a better clue than that.......doesn't have to be anything to revealing- just its origin,family, genus oh and most importantly its size??!!!!!

Im joking, dont giv us too much thou- just enough to get searching with......so far all *** googled is "marine fish spines dorsal fin" (very imaginative, i know :lol: ).....and *** got 7,250 results :?


----------



## blairo1

It likes the deep .

Gets as long as a ruler.....


----------



## Rift485

Angler Fish?


----------



## blairo1

Nope.


----------



## becadavies

Need more.....i cant find a thing that resembles that pic, sorry!!!!!!


----------



## blairo1

Found in marine waters of Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## becadavies

_Paratrachichthys trailli_


----------



## blairo1

Nope.....


----------



## blairo1

Any more thoughts? Maybe a clue........

It is a benthic species that lives in depths from 500 m to 5000 m.


----------



## BlackShark11k

i keep thinking it's a hogfish.
Hey, how can it be possible for this thread to be stickied???


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I'm not after getting this thread stickied - it's my Bolivian Ram Sexing article that needs stickying!!

It's not a hogfish....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

blairo1 said:


> it's my Bolivian Ram Sexing article that needs stickying!!


given some of the previous posts i'm wondering whether you can fix a barry manilow track to it


----------



## blairo1

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa oh dear lol.

That made me laugh man, I should see if they'd do that :lol:, I somewhat doubt it!!

Although I have to say, Mr Manilow isn't my taste in music lol, I think you mean old Frankie, I did a video of them spawning with Frank Sinatra singing some luvvy duvvy melodies lol.

There's also been some D'n'B, Reggae and Scrubs soundtrack music, oh and not to forget Jack Johnson of course.

8)


----------



## BlackShark11k

blairo1 said:


> :lol: I'm not after getting this thread stickied - it's my Bolivian Ram Sexing article that needs stickying!!
> 
> It's not a hogfish....


if that was no lol, than i refuse to vote for your ram sexing thingamajiger unless u would like this to be stickied- wait- i already voted for your ram thing ****!
Is it a spikey fish???


----------



## blairo1

Oh no, don't get me wrong, having this thread stickied would be great :lol:. I think it's earnt the running time and viewing numbers to warrant that.....

What do you mean by spikey fish? :lol: It's not what I would call spikey, no.


----------



## BlackShark11k

just makin' up names  
for instance pokey dokey chokee fish??? :lol: 
just messin' yuh know.
see my new thread about votin' for this thread???
he he he he :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: pokey dokey chokee fish :lol:

That is officially my Rotkeils new name.


----------



## BlackShark11k

well, pokey is the name of my giant pleco, dokey ryhmes with it, so i threw it in, chokee explains the result when you swallow it, and fish pretty much sums it all up


----------



## becadavies

Son of a bitch.......................

_Bathypteruis longifilis_


----------



## blairo1

Hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

GOTCHA!!



Related to the Tripod fish.

I was trying to hint with the, "the longer this takes the more you'll hate me" phrase......

Well I thought that would keep y'all busy for a while


----------



## justin323

Well if your talking about tripod 8)


----------



## becadavies

Pay back!!!!! But unfortunately no wer near as spiteful as ur last 2 posts.... :lol:

Chew on this boys.........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BlackShark11k

becadavies said:


> Chew on this boys.........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Number one, i'm a girl, and number two, that is so flippin' rude!  
It's definately related to, if not is a bala shark. Is it salt?


----------



## becadavies

Nope and Nope


----------



## BlackShark11k

You say it's 12'' plus... Is that a lie???
Please don't say chew on this boys when it's rude, and i'm a girl,


----------



## BlackShark11k

Really, i'm not trying to be rude to you!


----------



## TheFishGuy

All I've got to say is.... OH MY GOD......... I love pregnant women :lol: Obviously..... We've got four kids :lol:

At any rate..... My mind is always in the gutter...... I'm a contractor, and there's a;ways a measuring tape around...... I just keep the specially made one in my wifes nite stand 

(stay on subject, stay on subject)

Sorry had to have a little conversation with myself.... I'm all better now.....

What part of the world is that thing from?

Oh wait.... is it this?       









This is my house, it'll always be my house :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You guys are (cork) screwed now


----------



## becadavies

*i dont believe it.........******** #?*%!!

- Not even 5 posts!!

Thats it, im not playing anymore  :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Please try and control the pregnant "whore moans" (Something my wife and I always said while she was pregnant..... My wife wants to know when you're due..... She's nozy :lol:

OK, here's the pic:









Taken by myself at the Cleveland Metroparks Zoo  Have fun with this one :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Thats wat my boyf calls it- and wen im not pregnant he tells me "its like I fell out the hormone tree and hit every tampon on the way down"  

I'm due on the 7th of July.....its taking sooooooooo long...really dragging......

Finding it really difficult to sleep at moment (thats my excuse for being on CF 24/7) 

Im just on the phone to cleveland zoo now!!!!! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Good luck ,I'll be back on tonite around 9:00 pm when I get home from work :?


----------



## blairo1

Hahahahaaaaa,

It's yo' house eh TFG, well where were ya with my Spider fish!!!! Eh!!!!

:lol:

Good to see the hormones are still rampantly flying everywhere, I'm laying low today :lol:.


----------



## justin323

Hey everybody guess how tall I am?

Six foot ten inches.................................Lying down. 
I'm sorry I'll stop now


----------



## live bait

> Taken by myself at the Cleveland Metroparks Zoo Grin Have fun with this one Laugh Out Loud


Grass Carp?


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ha! TFG

That PI$$ED on your chips.....


----------



## live bait

justin323 wrote:



> Hey everybody guess how tall I am?
> 
> Six foot ten inches.................................Lying down. Grin
> I'm sorry I'll stop now Embarrassed


I'm two inches. 
From the floor.


----------



## becadavies

Oh dear Live bait!!!


----------



## blairo1

Wow this is still going on, you guys are twisted......

2" from the floor eh live bait, we can safely assume you're a dwarf then 

:lol:

Just kidding ya.


----------



## becadavies

More like a baby's arm holding an orange!!!!


----------



## becadavies

:roll: Did* I* just say that.......i was thinking out loud again sorry :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well sick o's, the only guess was wrong.... :lol:










Try again......

I might add that my wife didn't marry me for my looks, money or personality..... So you see......there's only one thing left


----------



## becadavies

Ur good wiv ur hands!!


----------



## blairo1

> I might add that my wife didn't marry me for my looks, money or personality..... So you see......there's only one thing left


You see now that's subtle suggestion...... COUGH!!!!! Possibly more honesty than anything else .

:lol:

Made me laugh out loud.

It really makes me want to say _Epalzeorhynchos_ of some type, but it looks freakin' huge!!!


----------



## becadavies

_Neoceratodus forsteri_ / _ Ceratodus forsteri_

Australian lungfish?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope and nope, it's a native fish to my area and it grows to about 16" (40 or so cm  )


----------



## becadavies

TheFishGuy said:


> it's a native fish to my area and it grows to about 16" (40 or so cm  )


See now im confused :? Is that a subtle suggestion??

No more subtle suggestions- ALL clues MUST be real.....im not havin a repeat experiance of the 17cm soutern hemisphere thingy :lol: Thats wat sent me over the edge!!! That and the poxy tripod!!


----------



## blairo1

Poxy Tripod!!!........


----------



## AnnaFish

Is it a buffalo sucker fish??


----------



## TheFishGuy

WOW ,AnnaFish Get's it..... If she can give me the scientific name......










They've got an awesom set up outside with muski and all sorts of native fish.... I really like going there :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Ictiobus niger.

EDIT:Although someone else has got it already :lol:.....

Nice to see some fresh blood, I say we let the lady go!!!


----------



## AnnaFish

No fair I didn't get a chance! I didn't know I had to post the scientific name! Waaah!


----------



## TheFishGuy

No you got it......
Buffalo head

Post away.....


----------



## AnnaFish

Wait can I really?

Ooo!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Bring it on.... but I'm warning you, this is my house and it'll always be my house


----------



## AnnaFish

I don't even know any fancy fish!! What have I gotten myself into!


----------



## blairo1

You did get it!! I was 5 mins after you, that doesn't count, scientific name or not.

Although I want to know TFG, did I get the right one with Ictiobus niger??

Bring it on Anna!! We're all eager beavers here :lol:.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Click on this blairo,
Buffalo head

Eager *beaver * eh?


----------



## AnnaFish

Alright... Here... *this is embarassing*


----------



## blairo1

For some reason that link doesn't work for me!?!???

:lol:



> Eager *beaver* eh


Here I am trying to keep things on track (to some degree  ) and you just keep pushing me to veer off, you're pushing me man.

I can only withhold the in-your-endo's for so long.....

:lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

http://fn.cfs.purdue.edu/fish4health/fishesofindiana/Suckers/Bigmouth_buffalo.htm

there fixed the link.

now back to fighting with my internet connection


----------



## blairo1

OK so any one of the _Ictiobus_ would have been ok. It's just that one was black and on one of my links I found referred to the Black Buffalo Fish as _Ictiobus niger_.

I don't have a clue what the "new blood" has posted though!!

:lol:.

Did that sound as sinister to anyone else, or am I just getting more and more twisted the longer I stay in this Guess the Fish game.......

*T!!!*

That's me calling Time-Out. I'm gonna go sit in the corner for a while......


----------



## AnnaFish

I'm new blood! Please don't drink me!

0_.

And I was embarassed because I thought it was going to be too easy...

EDIT: and nothing is creepier than that picture of the guy in the corner....


----------



## blairo1

It is disturbing isn't it......

The reason I'm worried, is that I quite _like_ it!!!

:?


----------



## becadavies

blairo1 said:


> Poxy Tripod!!!........


Ahhhh little hunny bunny, did i say tripod? i meant.......ummmm.....melted mooming papa! :?

Wen i posted that reply I was thinking about how to make my tripod a multitasker!!!!!- im pretty sure i can find another worthwhile use for it other than to sit a camera on :wink: 

Ill let u all know of my progress wen im done


----------



## blairo1

> Wen i posted that reply I was thinking about how to make my tripod a multitasker!!!!!- im pretty sure i can find another worthwhile use for it other than to sit a camera on


Wow, I'm never going to get to sleep now....... I don't know whether that's hot, or gross :lol:.


----------



## becadavies

Oh dear...... cant even talk about the uses of a simple camera tripod now... :roll: .

......it only has 1 use by the way- to sit a camera on 

They dont make very good chairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I'm not surprised.

It's TFG's fault, he keeps pushing the inyourendo's and I'm losing my grip on reality as the insomnia sets in.

I know, I'm warped when I'm tired. I'm going to be innocent from now on and we'll see how long it takes before someone tries to bait me again......

:?

Back to the problem at hand,

Ok, I'm not going to continue with that phrase because it doesn't sound innocent.

Ummmmmm.....

I weally weally don't have a clue wot dat fish is..... Give us a clue, don't make it too easy though!


----------



## becadavies

I demand a re-post........if not a different pic Annafish......then another pic on this page!


----------



## blairo1

^^ Hormone swing ^^


----------



## becadavies

Annafish.....was u aware of the rules for this discussion???

Let me fill u in quickly: 

-all pics must be 3/4 of the selected fishes body and or part of the head.

-your "properties" must contain a hint to guide us in the right direction to ur fish - guessthatfish.png / noproperty / mwahahahahahahaha/ and so forth are not allowed.

-a fresh bigger pic should be posted at beginning of every new page- if the hormones decide it is nesessary at the time! 

-cant think of any more.....

Oh and i dont know what that fish is.......im sure once u hav adhered to all the above i will thou :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

its an old Giant Mekong Catfish wiv BIG wrinkly Flaps!!! (gill flaps)


----------



## blairo1




----------



## TheFishGuy

I don't think she cares beca.... Let me see if I can get it.......

Nope. Brain.... slowly..... melting..... tooo...... much..... confusion.......

Oh, and anna, there's no such "whore moan all" rules. You post what you want dear. :lol:

Small print...... I'm not calling beca a whore.... nor implying that she moans...... But she _is_ pregnant :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK, I'm done, this thread's going to cost me my position as a mod :lol:

I'm not really setting a good example am I?


----------



## becadavies

0MG -i fell asleep wivout saying.......I was only joking Annafish..... i cant even remember wat i wrote till i just read it......it was nearly 5am!!!!!

Sorry!!

But i still dont know wat it is!! a clue would be good


----------



## blairo1

Well I did point at that with my



> ^^ Hormone swing ^^


reference.....

:lol: I think Anna is taking us with a pinch of salt, I hope.

TFG, you're setting a great example! We're having fun but at least we don't go TOO far and always return to the topic without too much nonsense inbetween. You have to have SOME amount of leeway otherwise no one would ever make friends on the forums.....

Vote NO to TFG getting reprimanded :lol:.

:thumb:

Re the fish, Anna, have you cut any of the the fish out - it's just that big white bit in the bottom right corner looks like it encroaches on it's jaw...... ?


----------



## becadavies

Is a shark classed as a fish? :?:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I thought it was a grain of salt.... Or is that how it's said across the pond? :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

TheFishGuy said:


> I thought it was a grain of salt.... Or is that how it's said across the pond? :lol:


I dont get it? :?


----------



## blairo1

Becca, we say PINCH, they say GRAIN of salt.....

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

blairo1 said:


> :lol: I think Anna is taking us with a pinch of salt, I hope.


You see beca, we over here in the states would say.... anna is taking things with a grain of salt, not a pinch. And the "pond" is in reference to the ocean that seperates us.... 

^^^^^Pregnant brain^^^^^ :lol:


----------



## becadavies

ooohhhhhh, ha, i get it now!!!! 

"u say tomato, i say tomayto".................

Thought u was talking bout the _encrouches_? on fish pic!

 forget that little tomato thing- just realised its not the same comparison at all!!! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok anna, we need hints or a better picture.... since it seems as onlt three or sometimes two of us are playing this silly game..........


----------



## becadavies

Well peeps, *** got a "to do" list twice the length of TFGs home measuring tape.... and its now *2.42pm* and so far *** completed......ummm......._Sitting on CF all day_!!!

Which isnt on the list?!

So wen we hav a full facial pic, be sure to let me know!!
:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Would your b/f like one of those tapes?


----------



## becadavies

Would u just SHADDUP!!....I cant complete my to do list wen my comp keeps calling me.....stupid email notifications....and then i sit down to read them....and then its 5pm......and then i get nothing done....i dream about the bloody _Beeeeep_-CF U hav a new Topic reply notification......and now its 3.05pm.....jesus christ allmighty!! :roll:


----------



## blairo1

He he he he hee.

Welcome to the Forum equivalent of Event Horizon........


----------



## justin323

Is it some kind of whale?
(I hope everyone else leaves this one alone  )


----------



## blairo1

WE NEED MOOOOOOOOORRRRRE INFFFFFFOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

:lol:

Maybe a slightly diff pic, or of a different "appendage"......


----------



## becadavies

Oooooohhhhhhhhhh, the frustration Blair...... 

All this non-progressive waiting time is asking for trouble........Im bored+mans gone out+wat shall we discuss!!!!!!  :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Blairos appendage?

Whale like or something or other?

Hmmmnnn.... Let's talk about my favorite subject..........

ME! :lol:

Wait a minute becca, your man went out? 
Without you?
Did you order a pizza? (Cue the suggestive bow chicka wow wow music......)
"Well hello there mister pizza delivery guy" Meeeeoooowwww
:lol:

I've been drinking..... 
Ok, only one but it's a start


----------



## blairo1

Hahahaaaaaaarrrr, too hard to stay out of this.....

Watch out.


----------



## becadavies

Aaaahhhhh bless....Dont worry TFG im a "*Half-Pint *" aswell...I get pissed on 2 Bicardi Breezers  -2 Smirnoff ices and im anyones!! -Hence why im not out 2nite 

But its all good, cos revenge is sweet...*** just found my mans beard trimmer thingy - so im off to trim my pet beaver - nice!!! and just to rub salt in the wound i will *NOT* be cleaning it wiv its stupid little brush wen im done *NOR* will i be oiling it prior to use  see how he likes that.

Oh, and i did call a pizza.....spotty little oyke it was....the delivery boy that is...... so i had him for my starter....


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## becadavies

Who are u daaaamning u nut?


----------



## blairo1

:lol: At your comments....

Like, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeemmmn guuuuuurl!


----------



## becadavies

NEVER underestimate the mental state of a pregnant woman....espeicially a hormonal one!

It was unsuccesful anyway  - cant even see my feet at moment nevermind wats on other side of this belly!!! Got a wonky mohican now- i think!!!! :roll:

.....so *** shaved the top layer off my carpet....thru the whole house  -it was all fluffy and looked poxy- now it looks brand new!!!

Ahhh The wonders of mens trimmer thingys- what are they called?

-wheres the cat.......


----------



## becadavies

Im only joking- im not that out of control to shave the cat....yet!!

But my carpet*'S *Look nice- dont no y i didnt think of it before!!


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I'd be mad if my missus used my clippers.

I prefer the end result but dude, I have to shave my head and beard with that!:lol:

Where's AnnaFish!?


----------



## becadavies

Well that was the idea....theres a lesson to learnt here boys- Dont leave your clipper things unattended wiv ur very pissed off g/f...and then hav the audacity 2 come home legless.......

Do u think ill be pushing my luck if i reshape his eyebrows for him while he's sleeping?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Oh dear!

  

I know what I would do. Practical joke time......


----------



## becadavies

Is that a dare!!! R u daring me to remove his eyebrows.......tut tut!!

Im not that brave unfortunately.....I think the carpet, the pet beaver and putting it back all fluffy and quite blunt is enough...now im scared....he's gonna go mental!!!

I nominate Blair to PM Annafish!!!!

*** had a whole evening to myself (and his clippers) and havnt googled that fish once- purely because i really dont know wer to start!!!!!

*Annafish* WHERRRE RRRRRR UUUUUUUUUU???????????


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

No just if it was me and my mates it doesn't end well to fall aslepp first after partying...... Acrylic paint, marker pen, washing powder, are all things that end up covering the person who falls asleep first, it's tradition.

Yeah some people go pretty nuts, but it's worth it :lol: and you always gotta get it on camera. People get used to it after while, you just got to persist.....

I wouldn't do it to my partner though  that would not do me (or my manhood) any good .

Edit: Oh yeah, did some more sand dune body boarding today :lol:. Managed to hurt my knee pretty bad, old skating injury makes the ligament pop outta place. Not cool cos then I have to grab it and straighten it out, aches like ****. True man style, we continued anyway. Lots of bails today, we're trying experimental stuff. You'd be amazed how much fun this is. So far we've got 20 mins of footage out of 8 hours of boarding :lol:.......


----------



## becadavies

The worst thing (take note!!)....IMMAC hair remover cream!!

OMG my brothers mate had it done to him after the deadly" falling asleep 1st", they Immac'd his whole head and when he woke up in morning it had all melted on his pillow- his hair that is!!!!

How awful...... it wouldnt be so bad but it had removed bits and peices- he looked like he'd stuck his head in a hamster cage!!

Id be fuming if some1 did that to me...but fuming :roll:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:!!!!! Hmmmmm. No our motto is one of, it can't be anything that would get you fired.....

Off topic, sorry, I will continue to guess but I need more info!!

Check out these two bails. I convinced the guy in the second clip who's holding the board where to put his feet, knowing that when the nose hit..... Well just watch the video's....... Needless to say we were all in hysterics..... It came off perfectly.

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/ ... ndtwo7.flv
http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/ ... ndtwo8.flv

Re the fish, I keep thinking shark of some kind but I can't find it anywhere. The bit that's been cut out of the corner just throws me right off as it makes it harder to perceive the depth of it........

:?


----------



## becadavies

Oh my good god...RU mad!! I think u must hav a screw loose somewer!!! - Far too much pain involved...... 

U be careful wiv that knee- i lost all my ligaments in my left 1- used to do alot of 3day eventing (on horseback)- woke up one morning wiv my knee cap on back of my calf 

Had to hav massive knee joint replacement-i was only 17 at the time- and beleive me its pain u never wanna feel- had to wear a full knee brace (ankle-thigh) for 8months!!

who was hurt more the boarder or the ramp holder!!!! :lol:

-UMMMMMM i was thinking hammerhead shark but eyes in wrong place i think- not sure if that is even an eye,is it????????


----------



## blairo1

Oh, we all get hurt......

Those are more funny than painful.


----------



## AnnaFish

I'm sorry!!

Here...

I'll give you the whole picture (click at own discretion):

http://finklight.com/aquaculture/guessThatFishWin.png

It was in the news 3 months ago, and the top part of its caudal fin is longer than the bottom part.

EDIT:

And it has tricuspid teeth


----------



## blairo1

_Chlamydoselachus anguineus_


----------



## becadavies

What a stunner!!...........Mmmmm.......best looking fish i ever did see- wer can i get 1?!!
Im sure my frontosa wont mind a pal....

 

and i thought melted mooming papa ws bad!!


----------



## blairo1

Good evening and good night.

Y'all are gonna have to wait til I'm sober if I got it right...... Not happening now, I've managed to respond to all of my posts relatively sensibly so far and I'm quitting whilst I'm ahead......

8)


----------



## AnnaFish

Yeah Blairo got it.

Tell me, did you look at the pic or were you able to find it knowing it had tricuspid teeth, had been in the news, and was a shark (the caudal fin hint)

What's a melted mooming papa?


----------



## blairo1

I got the caudal fin, looked for sharks with tricuspid fish and then checked it against your pic.

I knew I recognised it......


----------



## becadavies

Y cant i get anything up on google :? wiv that name??


----------



## TheFishGuy

Frilled shark .....
Chlamydoselachus anguineus

I know blair got it but I was helping out our pregnant lady.....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Let's see a pic blairo......


----------



## TheFishGuy

Wait I've got one!


----------



## becadavies

Thats easy...

_ *Thefishoguyus needus aholidayus*_...... The common Albino variety!! :wink:

Native to the orwell paddling pools in Ohio....Very common and lacking in vibrant colouration of its Florida cousins....

The image above shows a poorly developed specimen of around 17cm


----------



## becadavies

AAhhhhhh, I was only joking TFG...dont take it to heart!!!  Maybe the sun just dont shine in ohio!! :wink:

Im joking, im joking.....Not wat i envisioned a carpenter to look like at all- and that my dear is a complement i assure u!!


----------



## AnnaFish

in case you wanted to know


----------



## TheFishGuy

So a frilled shark right?

Where's blairo?

Beca, 
that's not me :lol: I pulled that from blairos photobucket acct. :lol: :lol:

Here's me, I'm on the right:


----------



## justin323

Hey becca, framing keeps you in great shape.(Just a little defense for TFG and me)


----------



## blairo1

What, did I miss, where did TFG's pic go from my account.....

I'm very confused now.

I'm not posting the next pic until I get some answers **** you!!!!!

I want to see the pic he posted!!!!!! WHERE DID IT GO!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: - Dont say that now im picturing the carpenter look!!!  

   

Sorry, that'll teach me for trying to be quick


----------



## blairo1

blairo1 said:


> What, did I miss, where did TFG's pic go from my account.....
> 
> I'm very confused now.
> 
> I'm not posting the next pic until I get some answers darn you!!!!!
> 
> I want to see the pic he posted!!!!!! WHERE DID IT GO!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


I'm worried I've been misrepresented here.

This is me:









In San Antonio actually..... That's the house I'll be moving into within the next couple of years   ......

Never mind these carpenters, I'm a Tree Surgeon, these carpenters use the wood I've already hauled around all day, then they get it in their nice little ready cut pieces, awwwwwww..

:lol:.

Anyway I'll post when I get back, I've got 15 Dems waiting for me to pick em up and put them into their new home (tank I built the stand for as my first DIY.)

:thumb:


----------



## becadavies

It was a pic of u wading in a paddling pool- NAKED... Hence the "under developed 17cm"!!! 

That'll tech *You* for getting pissed and falling asleep!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## becadavies

*** just frantically Erased every pic out my photobucket acc  

Bugger it im gonna do the same on my hard drive too :lol: :lol: :lol:

Better to be safe than to be sorry!!!!!!


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I wasn't naked, I was wearing a hat........

Just put the Dem's in, 15 of the little guys, finally. I love these fish.

Seeing as my hands are tied and I'm up to my neck in fish water I nominate *TFG* to go......


----------



## Rift485

I thought I would take my future comments from a few other topics and just say that I love Beca's BN plec and suggest that she might want to try shaving her next time with that razor instead of the cat. But only if the significant other really misbehaves!

And yes, I may be naiive, but how can you blame me? My first comment was only about 10 pages back so I had no idea what I was getting myself into :?


----------



## Number6

Please get back to the topic of fish... (for many reasons!)

thanks.


----------



## becadavies

Well thats got to be the_ worst_ *Back-peddle* if i ever saw one..... :lol:

Bless U Rift....U need blessing!! :wink:


----------



## Rift485

Ok who's going to pick this topic back out of the canyon it has gotten itself into and post another fish pic??


----------



## becadavies

apologies number6- we'll behave now.... 

Blair was up and he nominated TFG.......Soooo waiting on Fish guy!!!

(The gods are looking down on u 2day Rift) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rift485

Do I have bad luck or what??

It's not easy to have as bad of timing as me, or so it seems so far today


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

*CRACK* goes the whip......

I saw this coming...


----------



## JJ'sGirl

Jonathan (TFG) is at work :lol: so you may have to wait a while


----------



## becadavies

Thanx TFGs wife+Hi!! *** got to go rub oil on my belly anyway.....dont want stretchmarks...*** gotten this far without them!! :lol: :lol:

Ill catch up on progress later every1 x


----------



## JJ'sGirl

Hi!


----------



## JJ'sGirl

Hi


----------



## BlackShark11k

What the... Hey i'm back  I know all your faces probably look like this: :x 
But hey! My snake thought my hand was a comet goldfish- you see why i was gone know...
Wait, JJ'sgirl, are u TFG's wife???


----------



## BlackShark11k

Hey TFG's up, right??? He got the frilled shark, _chlamydoselachus anguineus_, so what's goin' on now??? Dumb shark :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Yeah I nominated him a few days back :lol:.

Aloha TFG's wife, an honour to, meet(?) you.....

:thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Umm. A few days back_????_ TFG WHERE ARE YOU???? WE MISS YOU???? This is quite boring when there's no guessin' goin' on. Nice to meet you JJ'sGirl also. Wait, JJ'sGirl could go instead- i'm sure she knows a lot about fish (for several obvious reasons), and she is _sorta_ one with TFG, the bible says you become one when you get married... SO, post a pic :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Nah I was kidding it's just felt like ages because it's bank holiday monday here .

Patience, grasshopper.....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Grasshopper??? Is that an insult??? I've been in the fish type buisness for 9 years, cichlids in general, 7!!! :x :lol: 
Not trying to be rude, butt really.


----------



## justin323

JJgirls up


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Someone's tense this evening......


----------



## BlackShark11k

Spelled but wrong didn't i... ****!


----------



## BlackShark11k

blairo1 said:


> :lol: Someone's tense this evening......


 :lol: I'm gulping down my anger-releivment pills. Ahh. BURP! I'm all better  :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Well i see *** missed loads of interesting stuff!!!...... espeicially now were all on best behaviour :wink:


----------



## justin323

Just barely


----------



## becadavies

Dont tempt me...all this restraint is killing me- the hormones just wont allow!!!!!! :? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Are you ready for the impossible?










No hints since it's a full body shot :wink:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Ptychochromis grandidieri probably the east coast gold variety


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope


----------



## iceblue

Thats easy. It's a Reallyuglious Onlyafaceamothercouldlove.


----------



## AnnaFish

It's not ugly at all!


----------



## iceblue

O.k. I'll give it a real shot. Amphilophus robertsoni


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope....


----------



## becadavies

Is it a _Paratilapia sp?_


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it a cichlid???
Looks like great aunt muriel...
From the looks of it, it's from the amazon- am i right?


----------



## becadavies

Come on TFG- needing just a ikkle bit of help here!!!


----------



## blairo1

_Ptychochromis grandidieri_

I'd bet money on it, I love my endangered Madagascans......


----------



## becadavies

How much money would u bet????

I bet u all ur Dems its not..... :wink:

Madman already guessed that.....get wiv the program Blair!!! Is ur head still sore from wkend or u just havin a _slow _day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Yeah you should know by now I don't GO BACKWARDS on threads :lol:.

Blinkers on, blind side forward, I'm happy in my own world thanks .

:lol:

That thing is definately a Madagascan, maybe TFG know's it differently...

Check this out:
http://cichlid.ipbhost.com/index.php?sh ... e=threaded

Meh.......!?!?!?!? I'm still betting that's what it is, unless it's been reclassified and TFG's being sneakylicious..... Endangered Madagascan, has the same finnage, marking, gold colouration, snout shape, likely to be in a zoo......

TFG are you sure, I think he's being clever.


----------



## blairo1

_Ptychochromis sp. "Mananjeba"_


----------



## AnnaFish

The tail on the fish you linked to does not match.

But I don't know about your new guess.


----------



## blairo1

I'm just saying it's gotta be a Madagascan of sorts........


----------



## becadavies

I looked thru all that sp and something wiv the tail is off.....TFGs pic has points on tail...where as that sp has more rounded!!!!

Also TFG pic has the similar snout but a deeper chin...if that makes sense?

But i agree ur fish could be part of that sp or related too....its just a matter of finding which one it is :lol: :lol:

Pics people take themselves (like TFG's at zoo's!!!) are hard ones cos there may be nothing on internet bout them!! Hmmmmmmmm, TFG is there info somewer on WWW. bout this fish????


----------



## blairo1

_Ptychochromis sp. "Mananjeba"_
Did look really close to me, but not as close as my first guess (ie second guess at Psych's guess :lol.

I know the tail is more rounded but a lot of this is perspective as well, look at the Ptychochromis sp. head slope, look at the similarities in the bumps above and after the eyes, the pelvic, anal and dorsal look related, even with the gold streak along the top. The only major difference I am seeing is the tail, but that can be ray extensions or genetic variation......

Hmmmmm.

Even the scale shape, the way the gold lies under the scale adjacent to it, everything looks like Ptychochromis. Has it been reclassified though, or is this a newly discovered one....

TFG is Ptychochromis even on the right tracks. I saw it and instantly thought Madagascan cichlid, the body and fin shape is what screamed at me....

:?


----------



## becadavies

_Ptychochromoides Vondrozo_?


----------



## becadavies

I take that back...._Ptychochromis insolitus_?


----------



## JJ'sGirl

nope, nope nope 

He said I could post that....I wish I could give you some hints but he won't let me  He's working late, but keep guessing....I'll let ya know if someone gets it ha ha


----------



## becadavies

_Ptychochromis Inornatus_


----------



## JJ'sGirl

nope


----------



## becadavies

Okaaaaaaaaaayy...is it safe to say its not Ptychochromis/ptychochromoides sp then?? :? :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny how you guys got my wife wrapped up into this :lol:

For the record no one has got it right.

And you definately can find info online about this fish because I have. :lol:

Body shape and mouth is a dead give away that it's from madagascar, I applaud you blairo :thumb:



> Okaaaaaaaaaayy...is it safe to say its not Ptychochromis/ptychochromoides sp then??


Yes.

They are endangered but available to the public for purchase and for research. But then again just about every cichlid from madagascar is endangered.... When I start my breeding program it will be centered around madagascar cichlids


----------



## blairo1

> But then again just about every cichlid from madagascar is endangered


:lol:. A valid point......


----------



## blairo1

I can't remember what it looked like, _Paratiliapia Polleni_? I wouldn't have thought so..... But maybe I'm being dense.....


----------



## becadavies

I think its very sad........i didnt realise how bad it was over there.....its seems its not only majority of fish that r endangered -1/2 the madagascan animal kingdom is too!!

Well i hav no idea wat fish it is so im left with no alternative but to say _Paretroplus_ _maculatus_.....

But i will say *** learnt a great deal about the state madagasca is in...thanx


----------



## TheFishGuy

A reminder......


----------



## blairo1

Yeah, no, I'm stumped....


----------



## becadavies

In the nicest way possible - * "u can poke ur reminder".... *:lol:

*** had 6 tabs open all day...looking back and forth like a duracell bunny......No more.....I give up!!!! I quit!!!.....*i dont no wat that fish is*

I wouldnt mind but i have no pic to post even if i do get it right...id only nominate some1!!

I spend far too much time trying to better myself  .....So far TFG,Blair and malawilover hav nearly reduced me to tears over FISH pictures.... :lol: -that lol comes wiv a nervous twitch!


----------



## becadavies

Sorry...... 

God **** hormones got me all emotional!!!

but still dont have a clue.....just tell us and post another pic :thumb:


----------



## becadavies

i think its _Ptychochromoides sp_ - the zoo mustv'e had it labelled up wrong!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## JJ'sGirl

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

Or TFG read the wrong label......more likely! :wink:

- i take that back- _Chromodotilapia guentheri_ and that is my last and final guess! :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Bex you just won't quit will ya!!!!


----------



## becadavies

Its an illness........Giving up just isnt in my nature- never be a quitter!! 

"if at 1st u dont succeed, try, try, try, try, try ,try try til u go into premature labour wiv the frustration.. and then try again!!"


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

possibly Paretroplus tsimoly

howevre the colouration doesnt match well. I've looked through the entire contents of cichlidae's madagascan cichlids, and theres none that match.

[edit] just found Tilapia betsileana/Ptychochromoides betsileanus which looks quite similar, however u said it wasnt a Ptychochromoides sp


----------



## becadavies

Only the ptychochromis/moides match in shape and finnage- all the others have far too rounded finnage.... :? and too deep bodied!!

unless its a paretroplus hybrid!!!!!!!!! TFG.?


----------



## JJ'sGirl

nope, i don't think its a hybrid...def. in this family  (i found it online too, but then again i know what it is lol):
Ptychochromis/ptychochromoides sp


----------



## Rift485

Ptychochromis Loisellei Mangarahara??


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

paretroplus petiti or paretroplus ventitry

Henintsoa/Ptychochromis Oligacanthus

though TFG said it wasnt [edit] just checked and he said it was, duh, how did i miss that


----------



## BlackShark11k

wait- did psycho get it right??? And what with those hormones becca keeprs ravin' on about.


----------



## JJ'sGirl

> paretroplus petiti or paretroplus ventitry
> 
> Henintsoa/Ptychochromis Oligacanthus


Nope


----------



## becadavies

TheFishGuy said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Okaaaaaaaaaayy...is it safe to say its not Ptychochromis/ptychochromoides sp then??
Click to expand...

Yes.


> NOOOOOOOO, TFG agreed is "was safe to say it was NOT in ptychochromis/moide sp"


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh my goodness, sorry becca! I didn't realize there was a "not" in your question  It is indeed in that family.... SORRY 

Do you really just want me to post the answer????


----------



## becadavies

_Ptychochromoides betsileanus_


----------



## BlackShark11k

_ptychochromis inornatus?
ptychochromis oligacanthus_

This is getting quite difficult...


----------



## BlackShark11k

[/i]


----------



## BlackShark11k

_ptychochromiods katria, vondrozo, or itasy_


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Ptychochromis grandidieri
Ptychochromis cf. grandidieri "Black"
Ptychochromis sp. "Green Montagne D'Ambre"
Ptychochromis inornatus
Ptychochromis sp. "Mahanara River"
Ptychochromis sp. "Manampanihy"
Ptychochromis sp. "Mangarahara River"
Ptychochromis oligacanthus
Ptychochromis sp. "Southwest"
Ptychochromis sp. "Tarantsy"

Ptychochromoides betsileanus
Ptychochromoides sp. "Fiapotsy Manantanana River"
Ptychochromoides itasy
Ptychochromoides katria
Ptychochromoides aff. "katrina" Upper Namorona
Ptychochromoides vondrozo

bound to be cheating to just paste the entire genus lists


----------



## becadavies

P.betsileanus/vondrozo and itasy are all the same fish........reclassified!!!

Do u no how i no that......BECAUSE **** spent 2 whole days* reading literature on madagascan fish- for gods sake i can even tell all the mammals,birds and primates on the bloody endangered list aswell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## becadavies

Soul destroying.......thats it, now i really do quit!

just put me out my misery- wats the fish called?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Have you all really had enough?


----------



## becadavies

YES!!!!!


----------



## blairo1

I enjoy the torture but yeah, I'd quite like to know!

Whenever you're ready....

:lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, here's the thing. scientists in all their glory love to change names weekly (morons) and so if it's been re-named don't kill me. BUT..........

Ptychochromis nossibeensis......










A much younger version without the great finnage of an old captive fish. That's more than likely what threw everyone 










Scroll down about 2/3 of the way on the right on this site



http://www.pbase.com/pschia/cichlids&page=all

Great looking fish eh? He was very photogenic :lol:

Now, if it has indeed been renamed and someone has named that name then they win (doubtful) if not i would like to post another picture..... and becca will win......guaranteed (especially after all her hormonal research :lol: )


----------



## TheFishGuy

By the way...... What time is it over there in the UK?


----------



## blairo1

2.15 am


----------



## becadavies

Im gonna do the noble thing and say madman got it 1st- - _Ptychochromis oligacanthus_- but only cos my "selective memory" is switched off 

go to www.timstropicals.com ...click on "galleries" and Juba cichlid is at bottom of page!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Madman gets it :wink:


----------



## becadavies

No No No....i changed my mind....selective memory came back- how do i delete last post!!!

...and this 1 too!! :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Only I have that power :lol:


----------



## becadavies

So abuse it!!! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nah, madmans got the next fish..


----------



## becadavies

Sorry...i noticed this thread was a whole 9 threads down the page - shock shock horror 

So just thought i'd bring it back up to top again....


----------



## AnnaFish

Madman post a fish!

I wanna try again seeing as how I'm not too busy painting my ENTIRE FREAKING kitchen this time.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i take 1 day off to go and work and stuff, and then you nominate me...

good luck


----------



## becadavies

_Etroplus Suratensis_?

- Green Chromide


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

****, that was quick, i though choose a cichlid that would be fairly uncommon due to its brackish requirements not to mention large tank due to its eventual size. As well as the fact that theres no profile pics.

oh well, gonna find something as different as possible next time


----------



## Rift485

Must have been a lucky guess :wink:


----------



## becadavies

Lucky Guess!! U cheeky ****.... :lol:

I actually came across it the other day while searching the entire endangered population of Madagascar....God no's how i got to Etroplus sp.....there not even from madagascar!! :?


----------



## Rift485

They do look Madagascan though so I could see how you could make that connection. Anyway you're up! Let's see a fish with fur or something crazy!!


----------



## becadavies




----------



## Rift485

Looks marine. Is it some species of Grouper?


----------



## becadavies

Nope


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Paracirrhites forsteri : Foster's Hawkfish, freckled hawkfish

though i've also got a naging suspition its 1 of those hand fish things (they perch on rocks and the pectorals look like hands, but i cant find that at the mo)

[edit] looked it up, and there are 2 more ideas

Giant frogfish - Antennarius commerson (commersonii)

Spotted Handfish - Brachionichthys hirsutus


----------



## becadavies

Yeeeey Madman's up again :thumb: 

-Brachionichthys hirsutus- spotted handfish.

Related to the Angler fish, fins resemble hands,it walks slowly on sea bed rather than swimming!! 

Well I thought it was a bit of an oddbod anyway


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

there u go


----------



## becadavies

_Chaetodermis pencilligerus_


----------



## BlackShark11k

cow fish, duh. Marine species... Want more specifics?
I found a picture of one too... I'm pretty sure it's a cowfish, it might be a boxfish...
EDIT: Apparently that photo wouldn't work... And so far, none of the other photos i've copied have worked either...
Chaetodermis suffink...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yeah, fine i give up. off to find the wierdest looking fish i can. this is quite irritating that its only taking 1 guess


----------



## becadavies

Ha, join the club!!! My posts never last more than 5, max 6 go's...and i thought the hand-walker thing was well hard 

*** yet to post something that was a challenge to everybody else...so im not gonna bother anymore :lol: :lol:

Soooo, Im gonna nominate TFG and his * 2 day, labour inducing, hormone stressing, good excuse to throw a tantrum, *Zoo pic's!! :wink: 

cant think of a better way to get the blood boiling for the wkend ahead :lol: -its good for the circulation! and good circulation is good for baby!!! :thumb: ( i think  )


----------



## blairo1

I'm in purgatory so I don't mind either way.......


----------



## becadavies

Sooooo Quiet today on C-F! Where has everybody gone?


----------



## blairo1

It's the weekend Becca, people have better things to do, we, on the other hand, have **** weather.

Which is just great for sitting indoors and moaning about this God-forsaken country........

That's why I decided to go to purgatory, it's very indifferent. Y'know, it's not good, it's not bad either. You should join me, we can be indifferent, together.

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

Ummmm, *** been looking for my dictionary but cant seem to find it!!! So ill just nod and agree wiv "purgatory"  :lol:

we've had a poxy 3 days here in sunny surrey...payback for a very nice april im afraid!! 

At least they wont hose-pipe ban us again like they did for the entire 2006...they dont wanna after all this rain anyway.... :roll:


----------



## blairo1

> Persons with sins that have not been absolved[18] are not immediately eligible for heaven, due to their state of sin. But if the person has not committed any unabsolved mortal sins, they will not be destined for heck either. Therefore, the person is judged to be in some intermediate state-- neither so sinful as to go to heck, nor sufficiently free of sin to enter heaven - and enters into Purgatory-- a place or state of purification. Sins are purged from the soul in Purgatory, so that the soul may become free of sin.[13] Once this purification is complete, the soul, now free from sins,[13] may enter Heaven.


Jokers to the left of me, 
Madmen to the right, 
Here I am,
Stuck in the middle with yooooooou.

:lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

ok, here :lol:


----------



## becadavies

I knew I'd regret nominating u...... and the suns just come out


----------



## becadavies

_Heterochromis multidens_


----------



## AnnaFish

:lol:

bekers makes me giggle


----------



## BlackShark11k

No duh it's a multidens :lol: i'm always _way_ to late to these things, I HAVE A JOB YOU KNOW :!: :lol: I'm bored. Becca always beats me to it(scowls).  So, beccas up now, unless she and i(no i don't mean it like that) guessed wrong...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

blairo1 said:


> Persons with sins that have not been absolved[18] are not immediately eligible for heaven, due to their state of sin. But if the person has not committed any unabsolved mortal sins, they will not be destined for heck either. Therefore, the person is judged to be in some intermediate state-- neither so sinful as to go to heck, nor sufficiently free of sin to enter heaven - and enters into Purgatory-- a place or state of purification. Sins are purged from the soul in Purgatory, so that the soul may become free of sin.[13] Once this purification is complete, the soul, now free from sins,[13] may enter Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Jokers to the left of me,
> Madmen to the right,
> Here I am,
> Stuck in the middle with yooooooou.
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

lol. I was looking up dante yesterday, i'm sure there was some very similar text there...


----------



## becadavies

Blair, correct me if im wrong, if were thinking of same song, but is it not:

Clowns to the left of me,
Jokers to the right,
here i am 
stuck in the middle wiv yoouuuuuuu... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry, becca's wrong


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Yeah that's it Becca, but I changed it because you guys are all jokers and we have a Psychotic Madman......

Hence, Madmen to the left of me, jokers to the right.

It wouldn't be very nice if I told you to stop arseing around and go put your clown shoes back on now, would it?

:lol:

Psych that's reservoir dogs mate, good ol' "mister brown" interrogating the cop time......

I don't know what the fish is, it has a forhead like Geo Brasilensis/Balzanii, but the beaklike mouth is weird, I don't recognise those chompers at all!!!


----------



## becadavies

I knew i recognised that qoute!!!!!

That Is one of the all time best films ever....have u got the soundtrack- out of this world!! 
Im gonna go and dig mine out now......Thanx for that!! :thumb:

And TFG, need a bigger picture!! or clue clues clues please


----------



## blairo1

Good ol' Stealer's Wheel - Stuck in the middle with you.


----------



## becadavies

Oh, this is really annoying...*** seen that face but cant think where.....TFG ill settle for a 1/2 body shot(front half) or a half decent clue.....


----------



## BlackShark11k

****, i knew it was wrong hmph! I was just eerrr. Jokin'. Yeah, jokin'! See   :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Okely dokely..... Here's half a fish


----------



## becadavies

Bugger....Why do i always Low-ball :?

....wheres my little clue


----------



## BlackShark11k

Now- umm... can we, er um uh, see the exhibit sign??? :-?


----------



## blairo1

It's got to be a South American, right?

I'd also say that it was a plant muncher judging by those jaws....

Can you give us that much.....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Not south american....


----------



## becadavies

Oh come-on......I NEED MORE!!!!

Im the only one playing!  and ur 1/2 a body has thrown me even more......(its body really doesnt suit that face!!) :lol:

Please...


----------



## becadavies

Please dont tell me its _Paretroplus menarambo_...ill be *most* upset if it is !!


----------



## becadavies

It is!!! Its _Paretroplus Menarambo_ -their extinct in the wild.....in *MADAGASCAR* :x

You *******............. :x

I knew id seen that face....thats why u didnt show the finnage...i wouldve got it straight away!! Plus i didnt think u would _Actually_ post a pic of something in the same tank as the _Ptychochromis_...the fish that took 2 1/2 days to look for!!!

i feel really stupid now


----------



## blairo1

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa.

Awesome. TFG that was great....


----------



## AnnaFish

He TOLD you back when Madman won that he wanted to post another madagascan, and I beleive there were a few hints about the next one being extinct in the wild.


----------



## becadavies

I know, but i didnt think he would post one!!!

When i first saw the 1/2 body pic i thought straight away _"Paretroplus_" but then me trying to to be clever thought:

*"Nahhh, thats too obvious..he wants me to think its a Malagasy fish...well ill show him...Ha!!*
 

I must admit the "beaky mouth" thru me at beggining, but wen i finally did look at the _Paretroplus_ today- (only because i'd searched every other country+Sp wiv no joy!!)- i wanted to scream...i did scream...and then i kicked myself in the forehead....

All because my *pride* wouldnt let me look in Madagascar!! :?


----------



## BlackShark11k

-He said it wasn't from madagascar- please wait a moment when i look for the post, so i can can quote him, and prove u wrong... that way i still have a chance


----------



## BlackShark11k

These are some pics of _paratroplus menambro_.
Tell me. Do they look anything like the pics TFG posted?
P.S I guess: Sorry, this is my last chance to stop looking like a total idiot.


----------



## AnnaFish

Looks like the same fish to me.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Look at the head- primarily the shape of the mouth-
UUGGH I'm failing. Well, becca can't post anything too hard- Can She???


----------



## AnnaFish

Dude... it's the same fish!

Which makes you loook rather silly.

(willing to stick foot in mouth if TFG says becca's wrong)

But I am CERTAIN that you just posted proof that becca is right.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Sadly, I must agree with you. Wow. I'm stupid. I think ill just go and cry. WAAAAHHH! TFG, come quick- please!


----------



## becadavies

Thats because it is the same fish


----------



## AnnaFish

:\

*shakes head*


----------



## becadavies

I think the angle of TFGs pic made the "beak" more defined....but look at size and layout of scales on head and shoulders!!!!

If its not _Paretroplus menarambo _then ill eat my umbilical cord!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes indeed, it's about time you got it beccA :lol:

And the original phot taken by yours truely  









You're up becca :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Wouldn't it be your babies cord???


----------



## AnnaFish

... I really hope she doesn't have HER chord in a jar somewhere...


----------



## BlackShark11k

becca, were waiting. especially me
TFG, i could have sworn you said it wasn't madagascran


----------



## becadavies

i meant wen the baby is born.......doesnt matter now cos i was right!!!!

Well TFG, unless *** wiped u all out :wink: :wink: :lol: ill hav Another zoo pic please!!!  Artemis u didnt actually think i would bother posting a pic did u? My pics all get answered in 4-5 go's....wats the point!!

Or if TFG wants he can nominate some1 to post!!!

either way its 3am and if off to dream about madagascan fish!!! :lol: :zz:


----------



## AnnaFish

Check out the new button arti!!

you know you want it!


----------



## blairo1

Hey guys!!!

:lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Let's let artemis1 post a pic, she hasn't gone in a while.......


----------



## becadavies

Ummmm, i think ull find Artemis1 is in fact a HE..... :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Double post, double post double pooooooooost.

Double post!!!

YEAH!


----------



## blairo1

She....

Both????

Check out the gender poll....


----------



## AnnaFish

IT.

Arti until you confess your gender you are now officially an it!

An unsexed fish if you will. Called a random gender at the will of the ignorant owner.

Artemis IS a girl's name.

Unless you were a fan of sailor moon.


----------



## becadavies

I qoute:-



artemis1 said:


> Isn't this a guessing game???????? I can mult-task, but i can't say i'm female, i'm a man!!!!! (A fairly immature one at that :lol: ) What is monumental accomplishment anyways???


and *** just trauled thru 29 pages of 64 for that....... Looking back to when this game started..we were all nice and EASY fish....HAha

Then blair comes up with tripod fish...it all went Pete Tong from there really!!! Its all Blairs fault :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## AnnaFish

Hahaha! Arti! Why would you try to be androgynous when you had already revealed your sex!

:roll:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

This forum rules, you guys are awesome, artemis is confused, leave the poor dude alone :lol:.....

Becca, you need to find something to do, trawling through 64 pages to find that quote!!

I have to ask, was it worth it .

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!

Y'know, I don't mind pregnant ladies, how far gone are ya? If you're THAT bored come on over.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

(Wetting myself laughing). I think I'm half joking, at least.


----------



## becadavies

blairo1 said:


> :lol:
> I have to ask, was it worth it .


Actually my dear Blairo1...if u read my post again _properly_, (as u should wiv all my responses anyway  :wink: ) U will see it was infact *29* pages out of 64 i trundled thru!!

Was it worth it?.....Not at all....._but_....Did i not _confirm_ Artemis' gender?? 

I have 2 *whole* mths left of this Nympho' inducing, sleepless, rib-kicking, un-painted toenail, unpredictable hormoned pregnancy!!! and it most certainly will be my last, thank you very much... :lol:

Now im off to _try_ and do my fish.... (and u can take that in watever context u like!) 

...and i do not wish to be disturbed nor tempted to return by any *"Topic reply notification- you have a new message"..*

Ta xxx


----------



## AnnaFish

*ahem*

-reply-

*tempt tempt*


----------



## becadavies

:x :x :x


----------



## becadavies

:x :x :x


----------



## justin323

The dark side draws you back in :lol: I make sure to log off or I keep checking it.


----------



## robkk74

I have a 125 gallon Malawi tank that I've had set up for over a year now, (I'm running 3 Eheim 2217 filters with 2 heaters.) I really like how the Pangea Backgrounds look in all the tank pictures I've seen on this site. My question is if at all possible how would I go about getting this done to my tank, and would the reward be worth it. 

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Rift485

I think robkk is confused as to the purpose of this topic. More specifically, that it has none! :lol:

rob check out the DIY section of the forum, they might actually have some useful answers for you.


----------



## becadavies

Hello!! :?:

ummmm, yes.....backgrounds look great!! really ummmm, worth it!! :!: :thumb:

Whats a pangrea background hunny bunny?


----------



## Rift485

It's a spanish red whine that is soaked in different fruits such as grapes, strawberrys, and blueberries.


----------



## becadavies

Sarcatism is a form of cheap mans humour, my dear darling RIFT485! 

.....And its *SANGRIA* not Pangrea u $%@$ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rift485

You know, you can call me Ryan BECA, that's why I put it in my profile!! As much as I like the name Rift it's just some pointless name I came up with when I was 12 8)

And it's PangEA, not Pangrea, which is what spurred my sarcasm. It's an intricate 3-D background making company. Very cool but pretty expensive. That's why do many people make those crazy backgrounds themselves. I hope that increases your seemingly endless supply of knowledge my dear!


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ha, *** missed ya* RIFT485!!* :wink:

U should be called "Mushroom"........Cos Ur a *Fun-gi *to be wiv........ 

Now leave me alone so i can finish my tanks interior facelift suitable for photography......

Bare tank wiv black sand and black background!! -im sure my all male mbuna will love it!!!
-especially ikkle baby blue! :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I got a good un' waiting. so as soon as i get a turn...


----------



## becadavies

Aaahhhhh Madman.....hav u finished licking ur wounds.....i thought u were bein a little quiet!!
 :lol: Im only joking

-Did u find _the_ ultimate fish that No1 will get yet??

-I _of course _won TFGs last pic and nominated him for another zoo pic but i think he's scared!!  

He nominated Artemia...... :?:

What does every1 else think bout letting Madman hav a *"quick"* round, im game :lol: :lol: :lol: 
("quick" bein the opperative word) :wink: !!!!!!


----------



## Rift485

Yes I think Madman should try his luck.


----------



## becadavies

If any1 else should know of any reason to why madman should not post his pic, then speak now or forever hold ur peace!!!

Uve all got 5mins....counting 

oh and sorry Artemis..i spelt ur name wrong in last post but cos *RIFT485* was too quick to butt in i cant go back and edit it- sorry 

-Pure typing error and coincedence wiv the spelling :thumb:


----------



## Rift485

Well now that miss davies decided to go there, I must object! Not to Madman posting next, but to beca nominating him.

I would like to formally nominate Madman myself! All credit for his extremely difficult and fun fish will now go directly to me.


----------



## blairo1

What the heck is going on here, I haven't been away that long, come back and a whole page and a bit later of you looney toons babbling :lol:......

Pangea backgrounds, wine, or is that whine 

Anna I chuckled at that little *ahem* Tempt Tempt, that was funny, he he, I bet Becca got real excited too!!!

Madman, proceed......


----------



## becadavies

Errrmmmm, _excuse_ me....i think *I *won the last round therefore *I *have say who go's next!!!

Thank-yooou very much.... Tut Tut

Now then.....Madman u may post a pic.... :thumb:

and as for u *RIFT485* stop all ur pathetic _*Whine*__-ing_ :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rift485

I think we have a good trade off going here. I provide the wine and beca provides the cheese.

Take that any way you like :lol:


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Stop trying to draw me in.....the self restraint is killing me :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

oooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Miss Hormone is on a power trip , well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me!!!!



Ah you know I'm just playing.


----------



## becadavies

Do u _want_ me to come back at u with both barrells!! Huh Huh...do you??? :wink:

Im finding it very difficult to maintain my composure now.... one more outburst from u _Blairo1_ and u _RIFT485 _ and ill be left wiv no choice but to aniholate and humiliate u both!! -ooohh kinky!! :lol: :lol:

Now where is that Madman wiv his terribly hard fish pic!!!!! :?

Oh and Blair- U are excused


----------



## blairo1

I'm just as bad, maybe worse!! But we gotta try and stay on track, I really don't want to see this thread get locked, y'know, it's a cool game.

I just feel bad for the mods right now so uh, just thought I'd throw that out there.....



We're waiting Psych!!! Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

sorry bout the delay, had to go to work... split shifts suck.


----------



## BlackShark11k

lemme guess- it's a danio of some stupid sort. Like my new signiture? Possibley a glowlight danio.


----------



## BlackShark11k

You know, i have to go to work, so whenever i get back, the posts i already know are gone... And i wish to remain "unsexed" to aviod conflict.


----------



## becadavies

_Piabucus dentatus_?

Oh Madman, i feel bad now... 

Dont fret- i would like u to post another one thou

i nominate madman again!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wait- on page 64 TFG said i could post one. May I? I've been easy on ya'll earlier, but that has changed now- if you'll let me go.


----------



## Rift485

We have to make sure Beca's right first! I guess if she posts the link to that exact picture we can know she got it and let artemis go?


----------



## AnnaFish

I'll do it for ya becca

google image search of Piabucus dentatus =

http://zierfischfreund.de/Fische/Salmer ... ntatus.jpg


----------



## Rift485

Interesting background on that picture...

If it was up to me I'd say it's Artemis' turn


----------



## blairo1

Artemis hasn't gone in a while, I think Becca is actually taking a time out but knowing my luck she'll back right after I post this to shout at me.

ARTEMIS. Step up to the plate bud, I'll handle the hormonal one....... It's your thread anyway dude, why don't you put your foot down "MY TURN!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH"


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

aaargh

i hate u all 

and yeah it is a Piabucus dentatus


----------



## becadavies

Fear not.... _"the hormonal one"_ has returned!! 

Sorry Madman  :thumb: and 2 words of advice "*crop-it"* -Just look at the diabolical liberty of a crop Blair made of Tripod fish- Butchered to death!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i dont suppose you subscribe to PFK??? mine came through the other day and thats where i found it. (intresting imports section)


----------



## becadavies

Wats PFK!! :?

I found it in My trusty Dr.Axelrods Mini-Atlas..i knew id seen that ugly mouth somewer in a book and there it was on page 343!!

So i take it Artemis is up then? Thats good cos he never logs on til bout 1/2 am (UK time) so got plenty of time to finish my tank!!!!


----------



## Rift485

You remember the mouth of a fish on the 300th page of an aquarium atlas??

I won't say anything, I will just sit here in awe of your extreme dedication to the hobby (or boredom surplus, I'm not sure which)


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

becadavies said:


> Wats PFK!! :?


Practical Fish Keeping Magazine.

I tried Tropical Fish Hobbyist but found it very lacking in both content and finish (ie. using light coloured fonts over light back rounds.) and was thinner than PFK, but it was still about the same price.


----------



## becadavies

Ryan:-


becadavies said:


> I severed my entire achilles tendon,nerves and arteries 2yrs ago and spent 1year basically sitting on my bum (and learning to walk again).... when ur at home _all day,_alone with an Axelrod Mini Atlas for that length of time u pretty much know every fish in it..not nessesarily by name but i do recognise 95% of their features- i can retain information exceptionally well-
> 
> ........But ask me wat day of the week it is and u'll get a blank response :!:


[/quote]

Like i told Blair, God gave me the gift of retaining imformation.  ... i only need to be shown or told something once and it stays wiv me forever!!!

Thats the only decent gift he gave me thou...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny i should qoute that actually cos i thought it was friday today...just realised it is infact wednesday!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

YOU PEOPLE ARE NUTS!!!!

Artemis needs to post the next pic, she'll get around to it. And yes, I'm going with she just so I can be confrontational....


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

You love us all TFG, you know you do!


----------



## becadavies

*** got a really quick one:-


----------



## blairo1

Cynotilapia afra "cobue"??


----------



## AnnaFish

Eggolo maniacus


----------



## becadavies

Nope....ill giv u a REALLY exciting clue:-

I found "him" holding this morning!!!!


----------



## blairo1

Metriaclima Callainos then.

If it's not that then I don't know......


----------



## becadavies

blairo1 said:


> Metriaclima Callainos then.....


Ummmm, M.callainos?? :?


----------



## AnnaFish

I never get tired of looking at ikkle baby blue


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Pseudotropheus Elongatus masimbwe

unless its a Pseudotropheus acei ngara, but you never mentioned what variety in your tanks section


----------



## becadavies

I know...He's such a little chicken Licken!! i want him to be a daddy but all the females i put in there get pumelled to death   
-Hes not much of a gentleman unfortunately!! More like a hooligan in need of some heavy duty anger management :lol: But i wouldnt change him for the world 

Oh come people, im bursting with the excitement of my fantastic, 4yr wait, finally paid off, news!!!!! :lol:


----------



## becadavies

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Pseudotropheus Elongatus masimbwe


Nooooooo, Its not mbuna....not in my malawi tank....in a single sp tank...

Think BIG, think STRIPES!!


----------



## blairo1

Pseudotropheus Demasoni.

Oh and I said Callianos but I meant female, if you look at some females they can be real dark like that.

Of course, I'm still new at this Malawi game, but I'm not an idiot :lol: I know how blue they can be.....


----------



## Rift485

FRONTOSA WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

becadavies said:


> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pseudotropheus Elongatus masimbwe
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooo, Its not mbuna....not in my malawi tank....in a single sp tank...
> 
> Think BIG, think STRIPES!!
Click to expand...

your Burundi Frontosa then (Cyphotilapia sp. "North" (Burundi) according to profiles)

[edit] rift you need to include latin names... so i still win  , i'll just wander off and scare up a pic or 2


----------



## becadavies

****YEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY******
Its 1 of the two largest frontosas i have (not the one in _aquarium photography _thread)

Isnt it soooo exciting!!!! All this time i thought "*she"* was a *"he"*....so was introducing females.. 4years *** kept these fish, tried and tried and tried pairing them up to spawn but nothing....all i kept getting was injured fish   Now i know why  :lol:

I just about gave up _trying_ to spawn them this year, and decided to give 3 of them (7", 5" + 4") to a educational aquarium zoo like place (supposed to be going next week)....but not anymore :lol: :lol:  :lol: (i suppose they can have my 4" still)

i know i seem a little over-excitable but to me this is massive- i have suceeded in something i wholeheartedly set out to do- something i dedicated alot of time,money,heartache and tension headaches too!!!

I just hope she holds and they are fertilised....if not, at least i know she is capable!!!


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Didn't see Psych already guessed Pseudo, dang.....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

one heavly cropped photo to guess at then


----------



## becadavies

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> [edit] rift you need to include latin names... so i still win  , i'll just wander off and scare up a pic or 2


  OOooooooooooooo, *Someones tired* :lol: :lol:

I think we've got a MADMAN on a mission people


----------



## Rift485

Alright then you guys owe me one! Let me know when it's my turn :wink:

I don't think I could even guess at that thing. To me it looks like some sort of Loach. Probably couldn't be any farther off with that though...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nope

will check for replies as soon as i get home. got to go to work now.


----------



## blairo1

_Corydoras Paleatus_


----------



## tom from ohio

I have one I want to use, maybe I'll guess one. Unless someone who wins want a pic to post.

And I agree with blair - Corydoras Paleatus


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think Blair has nailed it!!!!!

never mind Madman, at least this one lasted 3 whole posts :wink: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

You never know, it could be _Brochis splendens_.......

Thought I'd leave it open in case anyone else thought to try it but I'll take it, I'm pretty confident it's one or the other.

Oh and Becca, congrats with your Frontosa!!


----------



## tom from ohio

could it be corydoras aeneus?


----------



## tom from ohio

Read through all 69 pages, knew a few, I like this thread.

Blair and Becca are great at this.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

blairo1 said:


> _Corydoras Paleatus_


i hate you.

really i do.

i thought given them very little info....

oh well i'll take my camera down the LFS and get some shots of fish i dont own


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Thanks bud!

Haha, I didn't know it was your fish, I just recognise that marking anywhere....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Herichthys minckleyi?? it is a long shot.

i'm fairly certain its a cichlid. given the dots i was thinking a pike ciichlid, but cant find any that match


----------



## becadavies

_Tropheus Duboisi_?


----------



## NorthShore

Paratilapia Poleni


----------



## blairo1

Hey Gerry, good to see you in here!!

Sorry but it's none of the above......


----------



## becadavies

Well then i demand a bigger pic!!! :wink: Full body -madman style  :wink:

or a decent clue!!

Freshwater or marine!?


----------



## blairo1

:lol: What more do you need, that there is a nice dorsal fin with some nice blue spots on it......

If no one else has been able to guess in the next 2 hours I'll do a differen't/bigger pic. But I'm not doing a full body shot, sorry, you know how I like to play....


----------



## becadavies

Calm down calm down.......i was only joking hunny bunny!!  :wink:

BUT i demand a clue!!!!!! Lets start wiv:-

*Fresh water or marine??*


----------



## blairo1

Fresh!!


----------



## becadavies

fuck **** **** :x -Why not marine? 

 ill let u no!


----------



## justin323

Well becca's up early. I don't try to guess them by now, even if I do after I search someone already guessed it. I'll just stick to random comments.  
Happy friday everyone.


----------



## becadavies

Justin- U seem to have forgotton about the time difference my love!!!

It was 11.30am wen i posted this morning- hardly early!!! :lol: :lol: Mind u i didnt go to bed til 5.30am :zz: was watching my holding frontosa and her ever decreasing brood  

Blair, i dont know wat that fin is....stop bein tight and give us another clue!!! :thumb:

*Is it a cichlid?*


----------



## blairo1

It's from the Order Perciformes.

They belong to their own Family.

Found in North America.

Max size, 9.5 cm TL


----------



## Rift485

Banded Pygmy sunfish?

Blue Spotted sunfish?


----------



## becadavies

_Enneacanthus gloriosus_


----------



## tom from ohio

Cichla temensis


----------



## tom from ohio

Cichlasoma cyanoguttatum


----------



## tom from ohio

Cyphotilapia frontosa
Julidochromis marlieri


----------



## MalawiLover

Lepomis megalotis?


----------



## blairo1

Ryan got it with Blue-spotted Sunfish.

But I am annoyingly picky and like to have latin names only, so this means Becca is technically first in best dressed......

BUT I am in command and Ryan has not had a go for a long while, so Ryan, you decide if _you_ go, if Becca goes, or if you throw it to Tom, the "new blood". :lol:


----------



## becadavies

I nominate.....The 1st person to get their picture posted after this one.


----------



## NorthShore




----------



## Rift485

(with tears flowing)


----------



## becadavies

That was a bit swift......

Ahhh Ryan, never mind hunny....*When* i guess this one correctly ill Nominate yooooooouuuuuu  xxxxxx


----------



## Rift485

Good, because I don't even know where to start with this one!


----------



## tom from ohio

I got no clue, but I know what pic I want to post if I finally guess one right.


----------



## NorthShore

:lol:

First clue: Rift Lake cichlid


----------



## MalawiLover

Ophthalmotilapia ventralis ? There are a couple of silverish variants.


----------



## blairo1

I would have said Ophthalmotilapia of some type, Malawi Lover is hot on that one I think.


----------



## MalawiLover

Why thank you Blair (batting my eyes as femininly as I can)


----------



## tom from ohio

Cyathopharynx sp.


----------



## NorthShore

MalawiLover said:


> Ophthalmotilapia ventralis ? There are a couple of silverish variants.


  

We have a winner! Congrats and collect your prize from Blair! :lol:

I'll post the full pic when I get home from work.

Gerry


----------



## MalawiLover

NorthShore said:


> MalawiLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ophthalmotilapia ventralis ? There are a couple of silverish variants.
> 
> 
> 
> collect your prize from Blair! :lol:
> 
> Gerry
Click to expand...

Should I be scared?

Oh, and I nominate Ryan to go next. 
My brain hurts way to much from returning to work after vacation to give you guys a good test.


----------



## tom from ohio

blair01 said:


> Malawi Lover is hot


How about a pic?????


----------



## MalawiLover

I have a pic in the huge "Pictures of Us" thread with my girlfriend and our dog.


----------



## Rift485

Yes thank you MLover!!! You are surely my new favorite person in this thread 

Common name is acceptable for this fish:


----------



## becadavies

-I only popped into garden to clean and feed my bunnies....and i missed it 

Sorry Ryan!!! *When* i guess the next one ill nominate you  :thumb:

So who's up next!!


----------



## Rift485

haha got mine in !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom from ohio

you could nominate me beca .


----------



## becadavies

_Astyanax fasciatus mexicanus

Blind cave fish!!_


----------



## tom from ohio

Astyanax fasciatus mexicanus
# Other Names: Mexican Tetra
# Family: Characidae
# Origin: Texas, Mexico, Central America to Panama
# Adult Size: 3.5 inches (9 cm)
# Social: Peaceful - suitable for community tank
# Lifespan: 5+ years
# Tank Level: Mid dweller
# Minimum Tank Size: 20 gallons
# Diet: Omnivore, eats most foods
# Breeding: Egglayer
# Care: Easy
# pH: 6.0 - 7.8
# Hardness: to 30 dGH
# Temperature: 68-77 F (20-25 C)


----------



## Rift485

Keep guessing


----------



## tom from ohio

Homaloptera thamicola Cave Angelfish


----------



## Rift485

That one's even weirder than mine, but not it.

You guys probably already figured this but it is a freshwater fish.


----------



## becadavies

Its not an albino variant of something really obvious, is it????

Cos thats not allowed RIFT485 :?


----------



## Rift485

No it isn't, it's naturally a freak of nature


----------



## becadavies

Thai albino river catfish?

Mystus sp


----------



## Rift485

Negativo 

This fish comes from the East....


----------



## becadavies

the east?

East End?
East surrey market?
Eastham?

East........ :?:


----------



## Rift485

hehe


----------



## Rift485

The East.....

Think karate kid.

Riverine fish.

Alright I'm not going to be back for a few hours so I'll give you a little more of the fish and another hint










Found in China


----------



## NorthShore

Here's the whole O. Ventralis pic from earlier today. Cape Mpwimbe is that variant.


----------



## blairo1

Is that one of yours then Gerry?

I've always been a fan but don't know a whole lot about them, yet......


----------



## NorthShore

Yes, Blair. That's an immature male in that pic. I had a spawning group. They're hyper-crazy and the boys are really hard on the girls. I traded the group off about 6 months ago.


----------



## becadavies

_Sinocyclocheilus hyalinus_

Golden-line barbell fish:- found in undergroun rivers!!

-UGLY!!


----------



## tom from ohio

Astyanax jordani


----------



## becadavies

_Sinocyclocheilus hyalinus:_










I nominate *Tom in Ohio*........ :thumb:


----------



## AnnaFish

Jeebus! Got a bigger shot? I wanna see that ugly mug close up!


----------



## Rift485

Good job becs! That's the longest one of mine has lasted so far 8) I shouldn't have given the China hint yet :wink:

Here's a nice closeup for you










Definitely the red headed stepchild of the aquatic world.


----------



## Katie217

:lol: I dont even post in this thread, I just read it. And MAN you all are so freaking hilarious!! :lol: 
Hope this doesnt get locked like the gender one :?


----------



## becadavies

Oh puuuuuurlease.....I didnt even find it wiv ur china hint!! 

I found it in my mini atlas- had to go thru 1000 pages...but i knew id seen it somewer!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No not really, i serached _"Albino riverine fish East asia"_ :thumb:

Good fish Ryan? -Not quite sure how u stumbled across it thou!!!! :?

Tom in Ohio -ur up!!


----------



## justin323

That is one odd fish.  Good morning everyone 4:00am staurday and I'm up and ready to go. Where's the new pic I might even search for it today. :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: How does that thing eat!!!!

Oh and hey *Katie*!! Long time no speak....


----------



## becadavies

4am!!! I didnt go to bed til 5am  again.....

I think Tom in Ohio exploded wiv frustration of wanting to post his fish!!! :wink:

*Tom in Ohio *-UR UP!! :thumb:


----------



## tom from ohio

I'll give you all a few hours to guess.


----------



## becadavies

_Etheostoma spectabile_?


----------



## Aura

I am impressed! How did you get that? And so quickly.


----------



## blairo1

Hey Becca,

Guess what........


----------



## becadavies

Hey Blair!!!!

What??

EDIT:- Ooooooh Ooooooooh Ooooooh Let me guess!!!!!

Your Demasoni's r holding just for me!!!! :thumb:   :wink:


----------



## blairo1

Yup, go check out the Malawi folder......

 I work fast, it must be the water, all my fish are nympho nuts.....

:lol:

"Spring is in the aiiiiir".....


----------



## becadavies

UR JOKING........Please tell me ur JOKING!!!!!!!!

*HIGH PITCHED SCREEEEEEEEAMING*

Phew-ill go check out malawis :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## becadavies

Blair, how come u didnt put ur Demasoni or Treef pics in Photocontest????

They would've P****D it...u shouldve submitted them in!- im disappointed in you Blair :?


----------



## blairo1

Meh I'm not that fussed y'know.

I know shots like that generally go down a lot better and score higher, but I'm not looking to do that, I use the photocontest as more of a guide to test out new styles or techniques that I've thought about/tried and see how the majority of people view them....

It's a great way to develop and try different things out when you otherwise wouldn't, it's definately not about the contest :lol:, it's too random in the voting process to worry about where I come :lol:.....

Thanks though, maybe next time.


----------



## tom from ohio

Sorry, Etheostoma spectabile is incorrect.


----------



## becadavies

_Etheostoma caeruleum?_

[/i]_Etheostoma exile_


----------



## becadavies

or

-_Etheostoma blennioides_

Green side darter?


----------



## tom from ohio

Etheostoma caeruleum


----------



## AnnaFish

Beca I think you have officially stolen TFG's title as king of this thread.

Though he hasn't been around to defend his title...


----------



## BlackShark11k

HEY!!! I"M THE KING OF THE THREAD!!! I WAS GONE BECAUSE I WAS NURSING A BABY BUNNY BACK tO HEALTH THAT WAS ATTACKED BY MY NEIGHBORS DOG!!! REMEMBER, IF IT WASN'T FOR ME, THIS THREAD WOULDN'T EXIST!!!!!!!!!!!!
Who's up? I need to kick some @$$ here!


----------



## AnnaFish

You are father of this thread.

But you can't be the king until you correctly guess more than anyone else!

So there.

Besides, your first post was a STURGEON. Who doesn't know what a sturgeon is!?

j/k <3 lots of people didn't know what it was after you posted it.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I was going easy on you. Choose me and i will proudly post a thread stopper. No one will get it. No one.  And several people didn't know it was a sturgeon. I posted it on another forum and some guy said it was a Great White. Just sayin'[/i]


----------



## becadavies

Awwwwwwww, *** been hand rearing baby bunnies too- domesticated ones thou!!!

Ill nominate *Artemis* as he cant help bein so slow that he keeps missing his turn!!

Artemis ur up!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Thankyou becca. Now kindly wait 50 secs while i find suffink good...
Anna! The **** signiture didn't work. Wait. I fixed it. Sorry.


----------



## BlackShark11k

If anyone can get this within 10 guesses i will hand you the key to this thread!


----------



## tom from ohio

too small to see


----------



## AnnaFish

Arti... I you have to replace ALL of the { or }'s with [ or ]'s

:roll:


----------



## BlackShark11k

It's the largest picture i could find. Deal with it. (I'm tryin' not to be rude here!)
I would like a scientific name and common name, not to mention it's geo orign. Thanx!
Oh, and ya'll remember when i defeated TFG's thread-stopping candiru...


----------



## BlackShark11k

AnnaFish said:


> Arti... I you have to replace ALL of the { or }'s with [ or ]'s
> 
> :roll:


I did. I think.


----------



## becadavies

Freshwater or marine!!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

It's not freshwater, so it's-


----------



## AnnaFish

BRACKISH!

:lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Or SALT!!! OR FRESH- wait, i already said it wasn't fresh. ****! No one has guessed yet. Hmmm. Do you give up???


----------



## AnnaFish

Looks like YOU gave up on the what the fish sig


----------



## BlackShark11k

PM me again, with the EXACT copy. PLEASE! I'm begging u... I'm tired. It's 10 here is WI, and i got up at 5... well, i'll stay here a little longer... ***yawn***


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I wouldn't mind the size if it wasn't such a pixelated picture.

You guys need to take into account that my desktop resolution is 1280x1024, so that pic is about as big as my little fingernail.

I'm going with fish turd.....

:lol:


----------



## justin323

This is great the closest thing to a thread stopper was because annafish wasn't here to respond. I'm convinced there is no fish that we couldn't find(and by we I mean becca usually  )
Anyway where's the next fish? 

Oh and blairo I'm going fishing for 2-5lb stripper in a little bit.(Just figured you would care :lol: )


----------



## blairo1

Nice!

I really want to go out and do some deep sea fishing, I haven't done that since I was a kid.

Actually this summer I'm thinking of either buying or making my own spear gun so I can go diving and hunt for lunch.

I prefer my odds with a spear gun - I can see them and it's down to my aim and their reflexes. I'm a good shot, lot's of practice. I like fishing, but when you're fishing in the ocean that's one tiny hook in a mountain of needles..... Fun though.

Anyway it's far too incestuous to talk about fishing on a fish keeping board :lol:.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Please stay on topic, there's a lot to learn in this thread.....

We're gonna need a better picture though...... Do an internet search on your fish and please post a better pic from another site. Copy it into your hard drive then save it in your photobucket so as to not give it away....

is it this?

http://www.journalstar.com/articles/200 ... 927890.txt


----------



## blairo1

TFG

inÂ·cesÂ·tuÂ·ous(n-ssch-s)
adj.
*Improperly intimate or interconnected*

Ie this is not the place to talk about fishing.

Nevermind. I thought I was being good too. 

Oh yeah and fish with two mouths!!! Where did you find that!!!!!!!?


----------



## TheFishGuy

That minute picture looks like a fish with 2 mouths :?: :?:


----------



## becadavies

I saw that last nite- but the 2nd mouth isnt the same shape- i think this looks more like a miniture horses mouth :? :? -is it even a mouth?

But i refuse to take part until artemis coughs up either a better bigger picture or a decent clue!!
There are far to many marine fish- and that could be any part of somethings bodY!!!

At least Blair gave us a clue in the right direction with his tripod fish!!


----------



## blairo1

TFG - Wow I literally cannot make anything out in that picture, it's soooo small. I just thought you were throwing out something bizarre just in case.

Well at least it's a challenge!

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

THAT is not a challenge!! :?

-A challenge was the malagasy endangereds
-Achallenge was tripod and spider fish,
-A challenge was malawilovers 1st fish..

_That _is just a down right irritatingly small pic of something that lives in the Big Bad ocean!!!

At least i dont have to worry bout spending all day looking for a fish today!! 
Artemis wont be logging on til late 2nite!!


----------



## becadavies

U'll have to excuse that last outburst....my Front is no longer holding and i vented my 8" "male" front to discover it was also a female.......Not a happy bunny  

All im left wiv now is a 4" and a 4 1/2" - who wants to bet they are both female too!!!!


----------



## AnnaFish

I'm sorry bekerz.

And come on arti, that pic isn't funny...

And yeah, it's a thumbnail for me too...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Well, you all give up? Whenever i copy a pic of the main part in my photobucket acount it won't copy, so i copiedd the thumbnail. I'm searching for a bigger picture now. And i think i've tricked *both* becca and TFG. BWAHAHA!!!! You guys give up?


----------



## BlackShark11k

This _is_ fun. I was originally gunnu post a picture of a cowfish, but someone beat me to it 
When becca said she's not a happy bunny, it reminded me of my bunny. _He's_ a happy bunny. Happy to bite me!


----------



## becadavies

No, i most certainly do not "give up" - i never "give up". 

but No1 can see wat it is!! How can we look for something that looks like a microscopic organism.... BIGGER pic.....or better clue!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

It sounds like you refuse??? Those are the only two pics i could find of what i wanted. I don't really want to post a close-up of it's vent.


----------



## becadavies

Then post a different fish wiv a more acceptable sized picture!!!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

SHEESH!!! ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME AT ALL??? I said, i don't know how tp post the full size picture, the real pictures are actually four times as big. TFG has posted smaller pics. So, why should it be different for me???   no purposeful rudeness here


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

And, yes you will be up all nite becca. Very little is known about this fish. Captive breedings are rare, and they will not survive in a typical fresh, salt, or brakish aquarium. They are _different_ fish.


----------



## justin323

Maybe crop the fullsize pic down so it's at least clear. That would help.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Hmmmm. okay


----------



## blairo1

_Periophthalmus argentilineatus_

This species can be found in mangrove ecosystems and mudflats of East Africa and Madagascar east through South East Asia to Northern Australia, Southeast China and Southern Japan, up to Samoa and Tonga Islands.

OR

_Periophthalmus barbarus_

The only oxudercine goby that inhabits the coastal areas of Western Africa.

You can't expect us to tell which one from that pic but I'd bet it's one of those two, if it's a mudskipper that is.....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Not even close! This is good, your really far off... Well, you got one part right- it's a fish


----------



## blairo1

Of course I'm far off, lol, what do you expect.....

Seriously......

:?


----------



## BlackShark11k

I dunno. The picture is a cropped one too.


----------



## blairo1

:lol: This is more than funny.

I think I'm looking at an eye, is the picture of an eye, right.

_Pleuronectiformes_?

But there are over 500 species of flatfish......

I'm just gonna keep guessing weird stuff until I get an idea of what I'm looking at :lol:.


----------



## becadavies

Good luck!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

I can't say yes or no to that... it would be a give-away. But, yeah both pictures are of a right or left eye...

EDIT: Becca, u gotta get guessin' if you want to remain the "queen" of this thread!


----------



## blairo1

And it's not a flat fish.....


----------



## BlackShark11k

U sure it's not a flatfish?


----------



## blairo1

I'm not sure of anything man.

I'm just trying to think of fish that aren't your average fish. There definately seems to be something about their eyes that your poking at and flatfish fit the bill. Also mudskippers. It could be something completely random.

It's a toadfish......


----------



## BlackShark11k

Three guesses so far. Nope, none of those.


----------



## becadavies

_Rhinobatos lentiginosus_

Atlantic guitar fish


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nope. Four guesses.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Is it this?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yes.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

its not another type of mudskipper??


----------



## becadavies

Why are u counting guesses???

the only clue uve given is "its a marine fish,its an eye"

stop being tight wiv ur clues....


----------



## blairo1

_Taeniura lymma_

_Urobatis halleri_

It could be anything from the _Dasyatididae_ (Stingray) family.

Am I getting close? You need to start playing ball and giving clues, any one of use could put up the most awkward pic in the world and without clues you'd never get it - without clues do you think ANYONE would have guessed my relative of the scorpion fish, right after I'd done something similar. I would bet a definate no.

The clues are what make it fun and how you poke at different idea's to send people on tangents or to get them so close that you're chuckling because they're still so wrong..........

We don't want obvious clues, but give us something - the depth it lives at/what it feeds on/the area's it can be found in (not too specific) etc (not ALL of those things) as these give us things to go away and search through with at least SOME direction.

Otherwise I might as well bang my head against the desk until I draw blood.

:thumb:


----------



## becadavies

blairo1Am I getting close? You need to start playing ball and giving clues said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth....only *** down the headbanging bit- wouldnt recommend it, it hurts!!
> 
> I did scream very loud at my screen yesterday and i _actually_ switched my computer off for a whole 4 hours cos the frustration was driving me mad :wink:  shock horror


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Garra sp??


----------



## BlackShark11k

No ones close. And it will sometimes go into freshwater, it likes brakish and salt water though, mainly. I'm counting guesses because if anyone gets it within the first ten guesses, they win the thread... Now i've got to go to work, i'll be back at 4:30.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Is it a holy mackerel ?

A fish stick?

A whaler?

A fish fillet?

Is it an impossible picture?
YES


----------



## becadavies

_Pleuronichthys coenosus_


----------



## becadavies

_Papilloculiceps longiceps_

or

_Scorpaenichthys marmoratus_


----------



## blairo1

*TFG*

:lol:.

We're whalers on the moon,
We carry a harpoon, 
But there aint no whales so we tell tall tales and sing this whaling tuuuuune.


----------



## becadavies

_Arothron manilensis_

_Arothron nigropunctatus_

_Tetraodon suvatti_


----------



## BlackShark11k

No, no and no. TFG, you've posted pictures just as impossible, and smaller if i might say so myself. I'll try and find another pic shortly. And, u know, after this one, i think we ought to be able to post fish that have already gone extinct...***grinns***
Oih It's Artemis the Lord of Pirranahs!!!(and pacus...)


----------



## becadavies

_Canthigaster valentini_


----------



## becadavies

_Tetrosomus gibbosus_


----------



## TheFishGuy

Difference is I've posted larger pics shortly after and given hints :wink:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Okay, ya'll want a tip??? Here- the closest fish i could think of to it is thge mudskipper- same order, or the one before that i think. This guys a carnivore, preys on insects and lives in shallow water.


----------



## joshkieser

Is it a triop?

http://www.fischbar.de/triops/triops_1.jpg


----------



## becadavies

Well your obviously not gonna co-operate and show more of fish so im going with

*Callionymus sp - *There are 188 species ALL with the same/similar eye shape
*Synchiropus sp* - possibly *S.stellatus [/*_i]or *S.ocellatus[/*i]

-common name- Dragonets

Failing those two.....

[i*]Blennius sp [/i*]or [i*]parablennius sp[/i*]
or *Cryptocentrus sp[/*i]

Cant give ANY specifics on species because there are too many with those Predominant eyes...and to be frank i cant be bothered! 

If its non of the above then i quit...._


----------



## Rift485

Can I go next?

Guess that fish: It has fins, and this is one of its scales. If no one can get it in the next 5 minutes I win!!!










:lol:

I'm just kidding....I had to do it. No hard feelings!


----------



## Aura

Rift485 said:


> Guess that fish: It has fins, and this is one of its scales. If no one can get it in the next 5 minutes I win!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Rift thats easy, its.....*Supercallafragalistic Espialadosius* :thumb:

I think the OP has lost his marbles..... Seriously :? , observe (and I quote):-

*Its a salt or brackish water fish,
*Its rarely captive bred
*Doesn't survive in fresh/salt/brackish water aquariums
*It sometimes goes into freshwater, it likes brackish and saltwater though, mainly
*it* is *a picture of an eye -_page77_
*its "not even close, to Periophthalmus" (mudskipper) _-page77_
*Qoute: "Cant say yes or no to Pleuronectiformes" -_page77_
*its not tetraodon or related sp (pufferfish)

-And, this is the most recent "Tip" posted Today:



> Okay, ya'll want a tip??? Here- the closest fish i could think of to it is the mudskipper- same order, or the one before that i think. This guys a carnivore, preys on insects and lives in shallow water.


 :roll: :?  Whats that all about? :?

Could some1 please just do me a favour and go back to page 75/76 and read all the responses!!!

Maybe i missed something!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

well i do believe i found the "one"

only 1 photo of that fish on the web, and only 1 other in its group.

i think hes gonna have to give some propper clues and some full pics


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep yep


----------



## joshkieser

the only way this is gonna end is if someone else starts with a new fish..it is simply too hard to identify..artemis just tell what is and pick a new fish or somebody else


----------



## becadavies

Its NOT the fish that is hard to identify.....its the picture we've been supplied wiv!! -or lack of!!

Its a fish's eye for god sake!!! -An eye that hundreds of species have in the order Perciformes- or the one before that :? :?:

Soooo, lets not prolong it any more..... *Madman*, tell us wat the "one" is u found and we'll look it up- If it falls within the contradictory criteria we have been given then ur up next!!

Any one object to that?


----------



## justin323

This game went from guess that fish to guess that tiny little pic :lol:
The pic is so tiny I don't even know what or where it is I never found it.


----------



## becadavies

its killed the game! :wink:


----------



## justin323

The game don't die It just gets new playas(insert cheesey 70's porn music)


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah!! Playas who know how to Give as much as they take :wink: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

It is killing the game, I've been out, in case ya didn't notice.

Like I said, it's the quality of the clues that can make even the most impossible of pics fun to do, but we've not really been supplied with anything particular or specific enough to narrow it down. Not to mention the incredible contradictions of clues.

Like Becca said, it's an eye.............

The picture is only half the game. If you're going to do a ridiculous pic then you need to have strong clues, if the pic is clear and has something distinguishable in it, then less clues can be given. But in this instance we have to rely solely on the clues, which quite frankly, and no offence artemis, really are arse about face.......


----------



## becadavies

Dont even get me STARTED on contradictory clues.... :x

Good to have you back Blair!! -i noticed :wink: 

So wer have u been all my life??


----------



## BlackShark11k

Here's another clue- the fish congragates in groups at the water's surface to feed.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I also realized i spelled it wrong earlier when i google searched it- there's a lot of pics. AND, it is often kept in captivity, BUT it has certain requirements- to perfect beccas clues.
And ya'll are all right. I am crazy. That's the point. RIFT!!!


----------



## blairo1

Where can it be found in the wild?

There must be a geographical range for them, that would be a great clue, as well as depths they are found at.

Give me that much and I'm back in...... I know a lot of fish that congregate to eat at the surface
but do they live at the surface, or do they rise up to feast.....

:lol:.


----------



## becadavies

so heres wat we've got:-

*Lives in shallow water
*it congrigates at water surface to feed on insects
*its a carnivore
*can live in freshwater but prefers salt and brackish
*has certain captive requirements
*its related to the mudskipper, Order perciformes or the one before that

:? 
Yeah, No, -the drives gone completely now, sorry


----------



## blairo1

Yeah, No.....

:lol:


----------



## NorthShore

Anableps sp. or has that been said already?


----------



## becadavies

Thats it....Thats the fish.. 

Northshore got it....YEY for Northshore, Thank god for northshore!!! :thumb:

All that over a four-eyed fish _Anableps anableps_- and all we got were those poxy lame excuses for clues!!! Artemis? :?

*** looked at 1 link for that fish and can come up with 8 clues AND a picture to be cropped to death...


----------



## becadavies

_Anableps sp (Anableps anableps, Anableps microlepis)_

*-Four-eyed Fish*

_Order:- _Cyprinodontiformes (Rivulines, killifishes, livebearers)
_Family:- _Anablepidae
_Origin:- _Central+ South America
_Habitat:- _Non-migratory, *Mainly* found in FRESHWATER, *sometimes* found in brackish mangroves or esturees
_Size:- _Max size 30-32cm
_Diet:- _Feeds on insects, crustaceans and small fish

-Has a "two-fold" eye function that allows _Anableps_ to see clearly both above and below water at the same time while waiting for prey.

Whoever can come up with the biggest number of "clues" from the info above.....Wins the key to the thread :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

Gerry, you da man, man!!!!

Wanna kiss?

Hahaaaa.


----------



## BlackShark11k

_anableps anableps???_ Are U so sure...


----------



## BlackShark11k

I must say you are EXTREMELY CLOSE!!! Well, it took you long enough. It isn't anableps anableps or microlopis, but oh so close...


----------



## BlackShark11k

becadavies said:


> Whoever can come up with the biggest number of "clues" from the info above.....Wins the key to the thread :thumb:


*Lives in mainly in brakish and marine water, but also goes in salt. 
*The closest thing i can think of to it is the mudskipper(without giving it away)
*It congragates in groups at the surface to prey on insects.
*It lives at the beggining of the amazon and related rivers.
*The eye is important.
*It is not a skate or ray.
*It's a carnivore.
*Becca will be up all nite.
*It must be good because TFG has given up, or so it seems.

I think i have the key for three reasons-
One:I started this awesome thread in the first place.
Two:Who came up with the most amount of clues here???
And Three: 'Cause i rock!!! 8)  :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

well that only leaves Anableps dowi in the running if it is an anableps sp


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Gerry, you da man, man!!!!
> 
> Wanna kiss?
> 
> Hahaaaa.


Thanks, and NO! :lol: I'll be right back with the correct answer, lol. Or maybe not :?


----------



## BlackShark11k

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> well that only leaves Anableps dowi in the running if it is an anableps sp


DING DING DING!!! _Anableps Dowei_ is correct!!! I feared anableps anableps would be too easy. Sorry becca. Guess you didn't win this one


----------



## NorthShore

#@%$^[email protected]^ :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

sorry *NorthShore*

here you go










the immages will get bigger with clues


----------



## NorthShore

No problem. I'll wait until the gang is tired of trying then I'll come and save the day once again. :wink: :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> sorry *NorthShore* the immages will get bigger with clues


Are you mocking me??? :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

is it a minnow of some sort. I'm guessing it's from the amazon


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

me?? mock??? why yes 

and no


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## justin323

I'm thinking some kind of goby?


----------



## BlackShark11k

or somethin' like that  
*Is it salt?
*I'm guessin' it doesn't live in north america or europe
*that looks like the spiny dorsal fin... not all orders of fish have them, narrowin' it down


----------



## becadavies

_*Chlamydogobius eremius*_

OR

_Chlamydogobius japalpa_


----------



## becadavies

artemis1 said:


> _Anableps Dowei_ is correct!!! I feared anableps anableps would be too easy. Sorry becca. Guess you didn't win this one


And where exactly did i say i "won" -please quote.......

I actually stated Northshore had guessed correctly.... Read the post again..PROPERLY...


----------



## AnnaFish

I just got back from D.C. And I am happy to see that we finally got off of Arti's pic of doom.

Although it seems it just happened.


----------



## TheFishGuy

C'mon now kids, lets play nice :lol:


----------



## justin323

So am I right in thinking some kind of goby? If I am I can start to narrow it down.


----------



## becadavies

Oh get wiv it Justin!! :wink:

*** already posted the fish name _Chlamydogobius eremius _or _C.japalpa_......im just waiting for Madman to confirm the fact i *AM* queen of the thread an you are all my minors!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Joking!! :wink:


----------



## Rift485

Jumping back into this thread is like crawling out of a shark tank and deciding to go back for your shredded t-shirt.

The colors look freshwater...


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Rift you always garauntee to bring a smile to my face!! 

Observe:

The Desert Goby is typically found in freshwater springs,tempoary waterholes and crreks in central Australia.


----------



## Rift485

Beca is the ultimate Fish species rolodex! Do they have rolodex's over there?


----------



## becadavies

Yes Hunny, at least i think we do? if its the same as wat im thinking of we do?  :lol:

How embarrassing, i responded to an OPs thread the other day- stupid me thinking it was you replied wiv a really cocky,smart comment!! One of my _nudge,nudge,wink,wink _comments....

Well, when i went back into the discussion later on i realised the OP was not *Rift485* at all but *Rick458*.....I nearly cried!! 
Luckily my response hadnt been read and i got it deleted pretty sharpish :lol: :lol: Poor rick458 would've been veeeery confused!! I think he's a new member aswell!!

So a lesson to be learnt here people....ALWAYS check the OPs name BEFORE responding with sly cocky comments!! :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

afraid not. very close though.

yours arent on the ICUN redlist, mine is

i'll give you the full pic though










temprature range of 3-39c grows to 4.5cm


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Thats the same fish man, look at the markings, scale pattern, dorsal shape, colouration, gut etc etc etc

Are you sure you've used the right pic mate, lol, cause if you ask me your pic and Becca's pic are the exact same fish, no two ways about it......

In fact, it's the EXACT SAME PIC MIRRORED....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look at the background, I tell you what I'll go photoshop it for you.....


----------



## blairo1

Becca's pic:









Your pic, mirrored, contrast enhanced and saturated:









I think I win purely because I spotted that hilarious mistake......

Fair play, that's made my day! I really hope you're pulling a Kelly Ripper......


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

fine.

i have it as Chlamydogobius squamigenus, which fishbase lists, if it were C.eremius or C.japalpa, then i would expect either 1 of them to be listed as synonyms or C.squamigenus under one of those

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=59346
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=22773
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=57457

note C.squamigenus is the smallest of the 3 and is the only one there mentioned on the ICUN redlist. (as clues i gave, (though i addmit i was .3cm short on the size))

I'm choosing martian fish for the next one


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

also i did a little more research, I do believe becas photo was mislabled.

heres why

http://members.optusnet.com.au/aquaticlife/Chlamydogobius.htm


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

Sounds like that hit a sore spot Psych??

Lol, I wasn't trying to take the piss bud but it was hilarious that it was the mirrored pic, you gotta admit. Whether Becca's got the name right for the photo is your call, I just wanted to point out that you were using the EXACT same photo as Becca's, so either yours is wrong or hers is wrong, but you're both on the same pic.

Comedy value...... I did try and leave it open for you to say you were taking the mick - ie a Kelly Ripper, but you're too honest for your own good mate.

Given that your pic is the unedited one, I would highly expect it to be from the original source.

:thumb:


----------



## becadavies

I think Madman is right- possibly mislabelled....if you do a google image search for _C.eremius _ thou That is the picture that comes up repeatedly.....

C.eremius is not Redlisted and C.squamigenus is!! Sorry- Blame google not me!! :thumb:

Im not gonna bother with posting a pic, it'll take me longer to upload onto photobucket+CF than it will some1 to guess it....

So, U can repost or nominate!!
*But *if you nominate some1 i'd rather you didnt :wink: its void and ill nominate!! -Deal!! :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i gotta go to work, so havent got time to find a photo.

i'll see what gets pasted when i get back


----------



## AnnaFish

HAHAHAHA Fish base does that alot!! Reverses the pics I mean.

hehehehe


----------



## BlackShark11k

who's up? I'll post another(this time harder) pic of doom if ya'll want  i'm bored. would someone just go out of order or suffink???


----------



## Rift485

I'll post one if ya'll don't mind. Reckon this might be a fun one, ya hear? 










Oh and I want gender as well as species otherwise I'll just say "WRONG"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

angler fish, forgot what species. Looks like a male. Smallest vertabrate known


----------



## Rift485

Just kidding that was the wrong picture.  

I'm really bad at this!

you're up again artemis. I apologize to everyone else :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

why am i up? did u nominate me? If so, we'll be having some fun...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Okay, here's a pic.








Clues: It's saltwater. It's one heck of a cool fish!!!


----------



## becadavies

:x RIFT!!! Me and you have just seriously fallen out :x

You can Consider us on username terms only!!
:wink:


----------



## BlackShark11k

?


----------



## becadavies

_Inimicus didactylus_


----------



## Rift485

_becadavies' hair_


----------



## becadavies

_Dactylopus dactylopus_


----------



## blairo1

It's either _Dagski_ or _Norb_ from The Angry Beavers show.......


----------



## BlackShark11k

No, No, and no! Hey, i'll make it easy on you- i don't need the scintific name, just the common name :wink:  
:lol:


----------



## blairo1

_Pterois volitans_


----------



## BlackShark11k

In fact, i reqquire the common name :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Lionfish


----------



## BlackShark11k

nope  this is fun :lol: becca, why do u always nominate someone else? U ought to go! 
Here's a pic for this page:


----------



## becadavies

Actually Artemis, I nominated madman, he went to work and Rift thought he'd be clever and post a pic that you happened to get right!!!

In future ill post a pic myself!


----------



## BlackShark11k

I got it right??? I didn't know... I ROCK!!! Thanks... but u did nominate TFG a lot. I have hopes u will get this one... although it may take a while.


----------



## blairo1

I rock........

I also like to paaaartaaaaaaaaaaay.....








<WOOOOOO!


----------



## BlackShark11k

U got that right! TOGA!!!(what the h**l does that even mean?  )


----------



## becadavies

Okaaaaaaaaaaaaay :?


----------



## BlackShark11k

okay what? We better get back on track, before this thread gets canceled


----------



## ThefishSupplier

Volitans Lionfish, aka the Dwarf Lionfish.


----------



## AnnaFish

toga --

Greek (frat) toga parites

"toga! toga! toga!"

Lame!!

And I agree -- it's totally norb. And Arti is totally DAGGET!!!

-_-


----------



## BlackShark11k

Totally dood! And, no! It;s not a lion fish


----------



## iceblue

Rock fish in aggressive mode.


----------



## justin323

Is it some kind of trigger fish?


----------



## iceblue

Doh.... What I meant was a "stone" fish in aggressive mode. All this talk about how Blairo rocks confused me.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nope :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

No posts in a long time! Do ya'll gice up? I'll tell you inna sec??? :lol: Who wants to be up??? Becca? TFG? Blairo1? Rift? Tom?


----------



## SIKLIDZ2

Pompano.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nope. Hey, you're new! Cool!  
Clues:
The picture is of it's dorsal fin.
It lives in coral reefs.
It is a predator.
It gets fairly big.
Here's a pic for this page:


----------



## iceblue

?.


----------



## BlackShark11k

? what? Anybody know??? I'll tell you.

Here: It's usually white and red. It has long jaws for grabbing shellfish inbetween rocks.


----------



## becadavies

Plectopoma maculatum

Pseudomugil sp


----------



## BlackShark11k

Please, i don't know the scientific name.  I only know the common- so, just give me the common name beca! :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Then do a search using the scientific name to see if it's right. It's your fish dude, you should at least know the scientific and common names.

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

I dont know the common name, only Latin  
You should know that by now


----------



## BlackShark11k

I am learning how to speak latin- i get enough of it :lol: It's more of a challenge if you guess the common AND the scientific name anyways...
wait, BECCA!!! That's a plant... U little....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

long nosed hawkfish : Oxycirrhites typus


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## becadavies

YeeeeeeY, Madmans up AGAIN!!!!!

Come on madman...what ya got for us? :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

NO he got it wrong!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaFish

yeah... I WISH it was Waley but that dun look raight ta meh!


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: 
Okay, i'll tell you since no one knows- It's a *******. Now you know how many letters it is!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Okay, okay... Why is no one posting? Becca- i nominate you. It's a common hogfish. Period. I'm done!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Okay, u know what? Anyone on this forum who wants to can go! Sheesh, why isn't anyone posting???


----------



## bolty

i'll go!
its an easy1 but hay :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Xanthic Jag


----------



## bolty

your go


----------



## blairo1

Another easy one for you:


----------



## Sushi

Marbled Hatchetfish (Carnegiella strigata)?


----------



## blairo1

Waaaaay!



Getting the ball rolling again aren't we, Sushi you're up mate.


----------



## BlackShark11k

It looks like some more people have finally come to the thread!!!

Sushi Dude!!! Let's roll dat ball and see what u got dude!!! :lol: 8)


----------



## Sushi

Alright, probably easy, but here we go.


----------



## BlackShark11k

boesman's rainbow fish(dwarf neion rainbowfish)?


----------



## Sushi

artemis1 said:


> boesman's rainbow fish(dwarf neion rainbowfish)?


In the ballpark, but not quite there.


----------



## BlackShark11k

banded rainbowfish...


----------



## Sushi

artemis1 said:


> banded rainbowfish...


Close, but no cigar. :wink:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Melanotaenia duboulayi [Kangaroo Creek]


----------



## Sushi

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Melanotaenia duboulayi [Kangaroo Creek]


Bonus points for the location! Had to go with something a bit patriotic for my first one.

You're up Madman.


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i've learnt my lesson from before. severly crop the photos at all times

so here you go


----------



## blairo1

What's going on at the bottom right of that pic :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

thats the inside of its mouth.

you and your dirty minds


----------



## blairo1

:lol: looks like it's eating a table or something....


----------



## BlackShark11k

madman!!! I shouldn't have told everyone what it was earlier... now look what were into... It's not a pirhanha, it's not a shark of any kind(i think)... is it a ray?

Or for thet matter, a fossil...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

not a ray or a fossil.

i got quite a few clues for this 1. tell me when you want the first 1.


----------



## AnnaFish

I am just so glad that we have moved on! Howz about a clue?

Arti I think you chased off Bex... shame on you.


----------



## BlackShark11k

How'd I chase off becca??? Evil dexarity and a winner picture??? unfourtunately just like madman's...

How 'bout a clue?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

its marine and grows up to 2meters

i was thinking that beca had had the baby and decided to leave the forum for a bit, but she did post yesterday


----------



## BlackShark11k

is it an eel of some sort? oarfish? jawless fihs? hagfish?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

deffinatly got jaws, and checked the others, deffinatly not those

some more clues

average life expectancy of 24 years



> Dorsal spines (total): 8 - 8; Dorsal soft rays (total): 11 - 12; Anal soft rays: 9 â€" 10. Peritoneum pale. Head and body depressed. Mouth wide and cavernous. Skin thin and loose, scales absent. Esca bifid, 2 broad, flattened , leaf-like blades. Dorsal spines long, stout and bearing many well-developed tendrils; 4th spine greater than snout width


----------



## BlackShark11k

hogfish? Is it a cartillinginous fish? A bony Fish?


----------



## MalawiLover

Wobegong? (sp)


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wobegong SHARK?
Nurse Shark?
Whale Shark?


----------



## konvictkeeper

lamprey?


----------



## BlackShark11k

he said no to jawless fish- but it does look like a lamprey! Of some sort at least...slime eel?


----------



## konvictkeeper

oh, he did? missed it... darn, i thought i was spot on for a moment! :wink:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

it is a bony fish.

but no to all of the above

some more clues

~~ is present in waters from the low intertidal down to depths of 550 m. It is uncommon to see an ~~ in water shallower than 18 m though it may migrate down to as deep as 2000 m in offshore waters in order to spawn. It is found mostly on sandy or muddy bottoms but is also present on shell, gravel and occasionally rocky areas.

(~~ = blanked out name)


----------



## konvictkeeper

angler fish?


----------



## MalawiLover

Scorpion fish? is that the same as rockfish?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

you need to use latin names in order to get it, generic names arnt goning to win it.


----------



## konvictkeeper

Lophius piscatorius :-?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

thats the 1


----------



## konvictkeeper

wooo! -dances- that thing looks mean... lol.

do i do one now?


----------



## konvictkeeper

here's mine... i wonder if it's hard or easy... lemme know if you want clues!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

unicorn fish : Naso sp.

[edit] just found it

Mola Mola aka sunfish, even found said picture that you cropped from


----------



## BlackShark11k

if it's a mola u a cheat- i already did dat 1!


----------



## konvictkeeper

that's right... hehe... 

i didn't know you already did it, sorry... :?


----------



## konvictkeeper

was it easy?


----------



## justin323

Yeah, don't forget to change the properties next time


----------



## blairo1

Hahaa, I missed that one.

Artemis, how is it cheating, the thread is 89 pages long, you don't expect new people to know or go through it all to check what's been done, seriously!

:lol: *konvictkeeper*, you need to rename the pic to something comical, like whatareyoulookingherefor.jpeg or similar, there are some right clicking properties cheats here .


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

have a go at this 1 then


----------



## iceblue

Crossocheilus siamensis. The true Siamese algae eater.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nope


----------



## konvictkeeper

i thought i changed it.. poo...

i named the pic 'nocheating' in my documents... and when i click on properties it doesn't say the fish name... :-?

oh well! :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Flying fox?

Is it a member of the shark/loach family?

Yeah, i guess it isn't cheating blairo1. . .what do I care anyways?

KonvictKeeper- you're gunnu want to change the propeties in photobucket!LOL


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

not a flying fox, but it is a Cyprinidae


----------



## justin323

Gyrinocheilus aymonieri


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

some more clues

Occurs in both sediment-free and sediment-rich rocky biotopes. Favors clear, running waters in rocky habitats of small and large rivers, also found in lakes and dams over rocky areas. Feeds on diatoms and other small algae from the rocks. Also feeds on `aufwuchs' from the surface of rocks, tree trunks and other firm surfaces. Masses upstream in masses to breed, using the mouth & broad pectorals to climb damp surfaces of barrier rocks & weirs


----------



## justin323

Labeo cylindricus 
Redeye labeo


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

that'd be the 1

this was the pic from fishbase, matches the sketch drawings they had aswell


----------



## justin323

How about this one 








p.s. I just realized I have the fish above in a tank  I"ll habe to look it up now that I have the right info. Just searched and found out it's from lake malawi.(Score!!  )


----------



## BlackShark11k

Therefore it's a cichlid- right?


----------



## justin323

sorry for the confusion I was talking about the Labeo cylindricus

It is a saltwater fish and rarely seen


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Labeo cylindricus

a Cyprinidae found all over africa, within the drainage basins of the Zambezi, Limpopo, Incomati and Usutu-Pongolo Rivers. In the Congo Basin, its distribution is limited to the middle and upper regions (Ref. 26192). Also known from East African rivers and the region of the Cap; south through the Zambezi system

It is also found in both Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyika, it grows to 16" though


----------



## BlackShark11k

Labeotropheus?


----------



## justin323

Nope it's salt water and rarely seen :wink: And geez artemis you talk about other people not reading the thread


----------



## BlackShark11k

Rarely seen? I have one of 'em labeotropheops! Oh, U talkin' 'bout dat oder fish. OK.


----------



## becadavies

OMG!!.....

Im gone for a week or so and not only has MADMAN stole my crown but he also managed to post a pic that took *more* than 3 guesses  :wink:

Baby _inconviniently_ decided she was bored of kicking mummy and kindly removed her foot from in between my ribs......then decided she was bored of bein in belly and wanted to show face 4 weeks premature!!!!  
-after 34 hours of pushing she arrived fit and healthy :thumb:

The 6.1 Lbs birthweight doesnt really justify the _extra_ 2 stone belly and bodyweight *** been carrying  (join the gym time me thinks!!!)

Anyway, Madmans pic bout sums up how im feeling in a sensitive _(+once small!!) _area of my anatomy.... :lol: :wink:



PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


>


-Ill get back to you with correct name for the fish!!


----------



## justin323

:lol: Congrats becca It's funny I was just wondering when your do, because I hadn't seen you in a while. And be happy for the 6.1 pounds I came out at 10.11ounces  My poor mom :roll:


----------



## becadavies

Big Boy!!!......You must've walked out!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## justin323

:lol: :lol: Yeah 25 years later I still got chubby cheeks just can't lose em no matter how little fat I have(at least I'm bigger than my older brothers). And by the way how much is a "stone" I always hear the brits say it and was wondering? Once again congrats on a nice healthy baby girl


----------



## becadavies

Ahhhhhh.....are those chubby cheeks all pink and rosy too.......... 

Chubby cheeks are the last of my worries!!! at least when i was pregnant i had an excuse to be fat!! 
-And when i find the person who said after having a baby at 25 my skin would "bounce back".....Not much _bouncing back _going on here 

Anyway, Madman......Is it a flatfish of some form?


----------



## blairo1

Hehehe, hey Becca, congrats.

How did I know you were probably going through another type of intensive labour .


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

beca. we got that 1.



konvictkeeper said:


> Lophius piscatorius :-?


we now have an eye again



justin323 said:


> How about this one


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> its marine and grows up to 2meters
> 
> i was thinking that beca had had the baby and decided to leave the forum for a bit, but she did post yesterday


btw becca, i'd geussed, that was from bout 5 pages back, but congrats


----------



## BlackShark11k

Congrats becca-

And may I add that my pic took more than 3 guesses? In fact, it took around 15 to 20 guesses??? :lol:


----------



## justin323

Here's a little bigger one








Since I know this won't be easy I'll go ahead and tell you it has no anal fin.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

could you remove the celophane before taking the photo.

i'll go do some research in a bit


----------



## justin323

No cellophane he's just out of the water.


----------



## BlackShark11k

justin323 said:


> No cellophane he's just out of the water.


 :lol:


----------



## justin323

What happened the first unusual fish(and rare) and everybody splits? :roll:


----------



## konvictkeeper

just to get this thread going again...

Hydrolycus Armatus?

maybe we should get a couple more clues... :-?

edit: oh wait... you said marine... scratch that...


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I think everyone is busy, what with it coming up to summer and all........


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yeah, but i still come twice every day to see if anyone's posted


----------



## justin323

Good ole summer's back  I was hoping my little comment would incite some I'll find out what it is attitude.  I suppose becca is a littl busy now? :lol: I know she would of got it. Well good luck to everybody.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wait, which fish are we on?


----------



## konvictkeeper

the pic of the eye... the last pic up


----------



## BlackShark11k

Oh, right. I knew that :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

very wierd, would have sworn i posted on this. been working all week, so not a lot of time for the forum.

more clues, all i found about fish with no dorssal was either goldfish links, or stuff about lampreys and similar, but given the photo seems to show a developed jaw i dont think its a lamprey


----------



## BlackShark11k

Stupid goldfish an' lampreys, them' things always get in da way :lol: It s saltwater right? If so I'll grab my oceans book, only problem is I'm on vacation half way across the country


----------



## justin323

Yeah it's SW and it has no anal fin. It also lives at depths up to 500 meters and it is a bony fish.


----------



## justin323

A pic of their true colors


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

just to clarify though.

does it have no dorsal fin, or no anal fin, or neither????


----------



## justin323

Just no anal fin, I don't think I said anything about the dorsal fin. 
and no to the lamprey.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

odd

would have sworn it said dorsal

i blame all the work, i'm seeing things


----------



## BlackShark11k

I'm stumpted. Somethin; wrong with my connection, I can only go to sites I've bookmarked like this one, so I couln't search for it... :?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

artemis1 said:


> I'm stumpted. Somethin; wrong with my connection, I can only go to sites I've bookmarked like this one, so I couln't search for it... :?


delete your cookies and try again.

otherwise i'm thinking a firewall or spam filter might have gone nuts. but cant help unless i see the PC in front of me, not good at visualising other people problems, I'm a hands on person.

also if your using Internet explorer, get firefox instead, that should help, if it doesnt you've made an improvement on your browser anyway.

anyway, to keep on topic, is it an eel of some sort


----------



## justin323

Not an eel but your getting warmer.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I'm using safari, and sometimes firefox. I'm on a macintosh computer  It's better now, I'll be searching soon...  Thanks!


----------



## konvictkeeper

viper fish, Chauliodus sloani?


----------



## justin323

Nope...........hehehe I might set a new record with this one. 
Let me know if you guys need more clues.


----------



## BlackShark11k

If you do, I'll beat it gauranteed or your money back!


----------



## justin323

Hello anybody out there?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

another clue might be useful.


----------



## justin323

Here's a full pic









I hope this isn't to much info but it is from the family Trachipteridae.
Good luck


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

"Trachipterus altivelis"


----------



## justin323

I new it was too much info :lol: your up madman. :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i shouldnt have done it

i''m off to look at some books for ideas


----------



## timstone

how about this one...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

change the pic

download it to ur PC then upload it with another name. and post using photobucket

I know what it is, but not going to say,


----------



## BlackShark11k

Arapaima Gigas.
From the amazon drainage. Juvenille.


----------



## timstone

well since i know people can cheat...ill just say what it is...

Emperor Snakehead


----------



## BlackShark11k

I thought so, bu the head looks so wrong...try again!  Or let me try. . .


----------



## becadavies

WOW....So who's to blame for the death of the notorious "Guessing game"??????

:lol:

Surely you people dont have_"other"_ things to do? That simply is not allowed :wink:


----------



## blairo1

Hehe, i got lots of other stuff to do baby


----------



## BlackShark11k

What, did this thread get locked??? And who'd up?


----------



## justin323

:zz:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Um...If no one goes today, I'll go tomarrow. And if i forget to go tommarrow, someone random go.


----------



## blairo1

Ok, I haven't gone in a while:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

i'm thinking andipose fin on a tetra


----------



## blairo1

Keep trying!


----------



## CICHLUDED

some kind of shark or catfish


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Epalzeorhynchos frenatus?? though the fin is the wrong shape (hence why i'm thinking antipose (am i right with that))


----------



## becadavies

Sartor respectus 
Or Synaplocaemus sp. ?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Ooh, i like the frame you put around the picture  Well, it has scales, looks like it's a characin, perch, carp, poecilid, cichlid, or some other related fish...leporinus???


----------



## becadavies

I just thought.... I bet Blairs gone Glastonbury!!! Lucky *******.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Ooh, i just found another impossible picture...


----------



## justin323

Is it a fancy tail guppy?


----------



## blairo1

Hey guys sorry, I'm on the road at the moment all over the country, just managed to check in to see how you guys are getting on.

No one has it yet but artemis got close with one of his guesses, so you'll have to look into that and see if you get it before I give you any clues.....

I'll try catch up tomorrow evening or later this evening if possible.
:thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Common leporinus???

Some kind of characin???


----------



## blairo1

You need to go further arti.......

I want a full latin name.


----------



## CICHLUDED

Leporinus bahiensis


----------



## blairo1

Not quite....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Leporinus Desmotes?
Leporinus Moralesi?
Leporinus Fasciatus?


----------



## blairo1

Nope, _Leporinus_ is a synonym for the name I was originally looking for.

Getting close though.


----------



## becadavies

Anostomus anostomus


----------



## blairo1

That's the ticket.

I would also have accepted:
_Leporinus anostomus_
_Anostomus gronovii, 
A. salmoneus, 
Salmo anostomus _

The striped headstander.

I thought it was quite an easy one with such a distinct fin, hence the lack of clues. :lol: Otherwise that'd be over in 5 seconds....


----------



## becadavies

Ha!


----------



## becadavies

Ha!


----------



## becadavies

Ha!


----------



## becadavies

POST-pregnancy hormones


----------



## konvictkeeper

becadavies said:


> POST-pregnancy hormones


lol! :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Becca- are you gunnu post or not???


----------



## BlackShark11k

Okay, obviously becca isn't going go :lol: - anybody else want to go???? Huh? Huh? Anybody?


----------



## AnnaFish

Off topic but I have been away

zomg becca had a little bex eeeeeee.

To be on topic, a retarded easy one:


----------



## BlackShark11k

I can't see anything but a rock. And something that looks like a sydonotis with a broken eye on it's side???


----------



## AnnaFish

HAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it saltwater? Clues???? Come on! And another pic would be nice


----------



## NorthShore

Synodontis Eupterus


----------



## BlackShark11k

or Sydonotis Flavinitus


----------



## AnnaFish

Go Go Northshore.

I told you it was retarded. I just didn't want to get branded off topic.


----------



## blairo1

Yeah c'mon Gerry!

Let's see what you have for us .

:lol:


----------



## NorthShore

Okay, this should be simple.


----------



## AnnaFish

pacmanfish


----------



## blairo1

I go for pacmanfish too, I found the original image:









Wacca wacca wacca wacca BOOP, wacca wacca wacca.....

:lol: Had to amuse myself with that one, sorry.


----------



## BlackShark11k

And there's a jellyfish in the background trying to get it :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Nah in pacman it's ghosts :lol:.

I guess they were more like jellyfish than anything else though.... In the aquapacman version jellyfish would make a lot of sense.

He's an edible ghost, hence the flashing blue around him as he nears the end of the harmless period.

Back on topic, it looks like it's going to be SW with a beak like that? Gerry?


----------



## BlackShark11k

That doesn't even midly resemble a fish to me.

Blairo1, jellyfish are close enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

No, not saltwater. I like the pacman response but no, sorry, not a pacman.

First hint: African.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it from
Chaitika
Kasanga
Kasakalawe
Nkamba Bbay
or
Kazumba???

Just a guess...


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Is it from
> Chaitika
> Kasanga
> Kasakalawe
> Nkamba Bbay
> or
> Kazumba???
> 
> Just a guess...


LOL

The fish listed in my signature are tropheus. The fish in the pic is not a tropheus.


----------



## blairo1

:lol: If it was I'd be concerned.

Hmm, I do recognise it but I can't quite put my thumb on it. Hmmm. Thinking (drinking) hat time...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Oh, I was hoping it was a tropheop... :-?


----------



## NorthShore

Well it _is_ a cichlid....

:lol:


----------



## blairo1

Stab in the dark:
_Tanganicodus irsacae_


----------



## BlackShark11k

The really, really dark dark. :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

Come back from the dark side, Blair.... :lol:

Not a Tanganicodus irsacae


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## NorthShore

second image


----------



## BlackShark11k

M.Greshaki? L.Fulleborni? Albino Suffink???


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> M.Greshaki? L.Fulleborni? Albino Suffink???


No, no and no.


----------



## ACC in NC

*Spathodus marlieri*


----------



## NorthShore

ACC in NC said:


> *Spathodus marlieri*


  

How did you guess it? :lol: :x :wink: :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore




----------



## blairo1

Hahaa, very good ACC.

Good choice too Gerry, probably the last fish in the whole of Africa that I would have guessed at.

Well ACC is up next, new blood! :lol:


----------



## ACC in NC

Alright here we go! The link to the first clue is below.

Link >>> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7 ... Qbs2rNw4aq


----------



## NorthShore

Biotodoma cupido


----------



## BlackShark11k

Microgeophagus???
Ram? Bolivion Ram? Something like that???

My guess would of been cupid's cichlid too, but seeing NorthShore's already done that...


----------



## ACC in NC

NorthShore said:


> Biotodoma cupido


No


----------



## ACC in NC

artemis1 said:


> Microgeophagus???
> Ram? Bolivion Ram? Something like that???
> 
> My guess would of been cupid's cichlid too, but seeing NorthShore's already done that...


No


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it a cichlid, 'cause it looks like something geo-related :?


----------



## Guest

Placidochromis electra (deep water hap)?

Looks like it could be a juvenile or baby frontosa too...


----------



## ACC in NC

Itâ€™s a Cichlid!
Itâ€™s a New World Cichlid not an Old World, so itâ€™s not an African.


----------



## ACC in NC

Clue: Smokey & the Bandit


----------



## BlackShark11k

Umm. Bear??? :lol: Racoon Fish? I'm clueless, i didn't think it was african anyways.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Biotodoma Warvrini?

It's the only other cichlid i could think of with a band across it's eye, and a mikrogeophagus look.

And what is the sex of that fish.


----------



## ACC in NC

Head >>> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7 ... Qbs2rNw4aq
Tail >>> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7 ... Qbs2rNw4aq
Mid Section >>> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7 ... Qbs2rNw4aq


----------



## ACC in NC

artemis1 said:


> Biotodoma Warvrini?
> 
> It's the only other cichlid i could think of with a band across it's eye, and a mikrogeophagus look.
> 
> And what is the sex of that fish.


No  
Don't know the sex.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yuh know, Blaro1 and I(and probably many others) have photoshop, we can peice it together into one whole fish, so ACC, why bother cuttin' it up :lol:


----------



## ACC in NC

artemis1 said:


> Yuh know, Blaro1 and I(and probably many others) have photoshop, we can peice it together into one whole fish, so ACC, why bother cuttin' it up :lol:


 :lol: Piece it together! :lol: I'm waiting???


----------



## BlackShark11k

Well, I will tommarow, but today I'm researching fish for my future360 gallon tank...hard work really, making everything go in sync(hopefully). I don't want my midas shredding the guts out of my other cichlids in my collection.


----------



## NorthShore

Guianacara sp. "Orinoco"


----------



## ACC in NC

NorthShore said:


> Guianacara sp. "Orinoco"


Your getting very HOT!


----------



## NorthShore

Guianacara owroewefi


----------



## Guest

ACC in NC said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guianacara sp. "Orinoco"
> 
> 
> 
> Your getting very HOT!
Click to expand...

Guianacara stergiosi?


----------



## ACC in NC

NorthShore said:


> Guianacara owroewefi


No


----------



## ACC in NC

Marduk said:


> ACC in NC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guianacara sp. "Orinoco"
> 
> 
> 
> Your getting very HOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guianacara stergiosi?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## ACC in NC

Here is the whole picture and it's not in the Cichlid-Forum Profile Section.

Link >>> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7 ... Qbs2rNw4aq


----------



## NorthShore

Guianacara geayi


----------



## ACC in NC

NorthShore said:


> Guianacara geayi


*That's it!*


----------



## Guest

ACC in NC said:


> Here is the whole picture and it's not in the Cichlid-Forum Profile Section.
> 
> Link >>> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7 ... Qbs2rNw4aq


Whatever it is I think this is the fish I saw at a small lake in Quintana Roo in the Yucatan Peninsula three weeks ago... I went canoing on a lake and saw a bunch of cichlids near the shore and if they weren't that fish they were very similar...

Shame I didn't have a camera with me when I saw them...it was a whole family too ;p


----------



## ACC in NC

Guianacara geayi "The Bandit Cichlid"

Link >>> http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=305


----------



## blairo1

Dammit I missed the full picture....


----------



## NorthShore

You sure did, Blair! :wink:

Okay, on to the next one!










:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## BlackShark11k

That looks like the dorsal fin of an old world cichlid turned on it's side??? :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

:lol: 

The pic is not upside down or in a position to throw you off.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Dang :x :lol: But it's some sort of fin, I'm willing to bet!!!


----------



## NorthShore

:lol:

Yes, it's a fin.

:lol:


----------



## Fishguy28

It's a um , yeah I had it and lost it. I believe it is a pectoral of that pleco. You know which one I'm talking about.


----------



## ACC in NC

NorthShore, is that an Anal Fin?


----------



## NorthShore

It is not an anal fin. It is a tail fin.


----------



## ACC in NC

Just curious what the criteria is here Cichlids only, any fish, etcâ€¦????


----------



## NorthShore

The title says cichlids and other fish. This fellow is freshwater.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

NorthShore said:


> It is not an anal fin. It is a tail fin.


otherwise known as the caudal fin

I'm reckon is some kind of catfish, probably Loricariidae type.


----------



## BlackShark11k

All fish acceptable. And WOHOO!!! We're on page ONE HUNDRED!!! YeHaw!!!

Sorry.

NS, that fish, Loracaridae???


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> All fish acceptable. And WOHOO!!! We're on page ONE HUNDRED!!! YeHaw!!!
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> NS, that fish, Loracaridae???


 :lol:

That's a bit of an unfair question. If I say no, I'm lying and if I say yes, then I might as well give the prize away. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

So i take it's a pleco then :wink: :lol:

Albino BristleNose

Common Albino Pleco

Dwarf Albino Pleco

Think of it, I mine as well go on planetcatfish aand list of ALL the white catfish :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

:lol:

One name per response otherwise I'll say "well which one?" :lol:


----------



## Rift485

Lemon Pleco? For lack of a more scientific name


----------



## NorthShore

Rift485 said:


> Lemon Pleco? For lack of a more scientific name


Nope.


----------



## ACC in NC

Ancistrus sp. "Albino Bristlenose/Bushynose"

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/im ... ge_id=7812


----------



## NorthShore

ACC in NC said:


> Ancistrus sp. "Albino Bristlenose/Bushynose"
> 
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/im ... ge_id=7812


Nope. 

I'm trying to post a second clue, but my photobucket acct is acting up. I'll put it up as soon as I can. :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore

Should be game over with this one. :wink:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Albino Sailfin Pleco.

Pterygoplichthys pardalis, liposarcus paradalis, or Hypostomus punctatus.

Sorry, it has three scientific names. :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

Nope. 

And it's not an albino either.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Pseudacanthicus sp.?


----------



## blairo1

Golden Nugget Pleco....

_Baryancistrus sp L018_

:?:


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Pseudacanthicus sp.?


No, sorry.


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> Golden Nugget Pleco....
> 
> _Baryancistrus sp L018_
> 
> :?:


Getting warmer! Think big, much bigger. :wink:


----------



## blairo1

L260 "Queen Arabesque"


----------



## NorthShore

Blair, a queen doesn't look anything like the pics I've posted. :lol:

But just to keep everything legit, no. 8)


----------



## BlackShark11k

_Baryancistrus demantoides_


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> _Baryancistrus demantoides_


Getting colder. :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

I Know what it is!!! I saw the picture of the same kind of fish on one of my cichlid food products!!! If only I knew what it was called....


----------



## blairo1

It's not a Queen, but the spots, colour of the dorsal etc.... Man I thought I was close.

Hmm.

Maybe it's the other GN pleco - L-81


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> It's not a Queen, but the spots, colour of the dorsal etc.... Man I thought I was close.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Maybe it's the other GN pleco - L-81


Nope. Think bigger fish, smaller number. :wink:


----------



## konvictkeeper

Scobinancistrus aureatus L14 "Sunshine Pleco"


----------



## NorthShore

konvictkeeper said:


> Scobinancistrus aureatus L14 "Sunshine Pleco"


Bingo!!

We have a winner! Congrats! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## konvictkeeper

hopefully i did this right...


----------



## blairo1

Well done *konvictkeeper*!

On yours my first guess is:

_Corydoras paleatus_


----------



## konvictkeeper

thanks blairo. 

and that's a no to the Corydoras paleatus.

lemme know if anyone needs clues!


----------



## Fishguy28

It's gotta be Corydoras Aenus.


----------



## konvictkeeper

Fishguy28 said:


> It's gotta be Corydoras Aenus.


nope!


----------



## blairo1

_Brochis splendens_

OR

_Brochis britskii_


----------



## BlackShark11k

Brochis Britskii or
Brochis Multriadiatus


----------



## konvictkeeper

not any of the above...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it a Sydonotis?


----------



## konvictkeeper

artemis1 said:


> Is it a Sydonotis?


nope... not synodontis...

... nor is it anyone from Corydoradinae. :wink:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Dang!


----------



## justin323

Gobioides brousonnetti


----------



## konvictkeeper

justin323 said:


> Gobioides brousonnetti


nope! :lol:

i'm doing a lot better this time than i did last time.


----------



## konvictkeeper

you guys aren't stuck, are ya?

here's a clue.

it _is_ a scavenger-type bottom feeder and it gets about 3 inches long.


----------



## Rift485

Chinese Algae eater?


----------



## konvictkeeper

Rift485 said:


> Chinese Algae eater?


nope.


----------



## Fishguy28

:-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## Fishguy28

Corydoras Lepardus?


----------



## Terra Incognita

Violet/Dragon Goby, Gobioides brousonetti?


----------



## iceblue

Did more research. My deleteted answer was way wrong. Only 3"?
How about this one. Botia horae


----------



## konvictkeeper

*FishGuy28*
i've already given the clue that it's not in the _Corydoradinae_ family, which means no cory cats or brochis. 

*Terra Incognita*
... and i've already said no to the dragon goby. 

*iceblue*
and good guess, but no again to the _Botia horae_.

i've ready anywhere from between 3-4 inches.

should i give more clues?


----------



## iceblue

Pangio oblonga


----------



## konvictkeeper

iceblue said:


> Pangio oblonga


the black khuli or java loach! that's it! how'd you guess? 8)



good job!

you're up, iceblue!


----------



## iceblue

You gave me a second clue when you said good guess to my other post. I knew I was on the right track. Not many bottom dwellers have such translucent skin and the Cories and Synos were out, so that left loaches and gobies. A couple of image searches and thier it was. 

I'll have to pass on posting an image. I am a computer idiot and couldn't even download pictures from my camera without my wifes help.

Would a discription in poetic style be O.k.?


----------



## iceblue

Please excuse the prose. I've been reading a lot of Dr. Suess to my 3 year old lately.

I swim and feed the day in wide open waters.
With cousins and uncles and perhaps even daughters.
Blue and black dorsal with a yellow tailfin.
Brown is my body my head is blue tin.
Fast are we to our delight. 
Predators can't catch us try as they might.

But on the bottom at night is where the real danger lies.
Even as I rest there with wide open eyes.
I'm food for a carnivore with wonderful stripes.
There it is now. Oh my gosh, yipes!

Somebody should get this hopefully quick. 
Then on to the pictures with a swift kick.


----------



## NorthShore

Cyprichromis leptosoma (Karilani)


----------



## iceblue

NorthShore said:


> Cyprichromis leptosoma (Karilani)


Close.


----------



## NorthShore

Cyprichromis leptosoma (Mpulungu)


----------



## iceblue

NorthShore said:


> Cyprichromis leptosoma (Mpulungu)


Give the man a cigar. It's all yours Northshore.


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: Riddles, eh? Well, the title is 'Cichlid(and other fish) guessing came, I suppose it never says, 'No riddles.' That was nice iceblue.

northshore???


----------



## NorthShore




----------



## BlackShark11k

A freshwater tropical species of schooling and/or plant dwelling cyprinid minnow or tetra, possibly an albino.


----------



## Fishguy28

I believe that has to be either the Brook Stickleback or Threespine Stickleback ,but most likely the Brook Stickleback.


----------



## NorthShore

Fishguy28 said:


> I believe that has to be either the Brook Stickleback or Threespine Stickleback ,but most likely the Brook Stickleback.












Brook stickleback it is. Gee, that was a tough one. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Fishguy28

No it's not the Austin Powers of the fish world 

[/img]


----------



## BlackShark11k

Whoa! That fish is awesome!

NorthShore, the funny thing is, I shoulda known that was a brook stickleback, I have two as pets, and I just stared at one for like an hour :lol:


----------



## Fishguy28

Tick Tock


----------



## BlackShark11k

African Tigerfish


----------



## Fishguy28

Sorry wrong answer.


----------



## blairo1

Clue!!!!

I'm thinking it's freshwater and definately looks like a mean African fish....

Right tracks?


----------



## Fishguy28

Fresh- yes.

African- yes.

Mean- probably.

Hope it helps.

Blairo, shoulda made you guess before the clue. Oh well  .


----------



## iceblue

Haplochromis sp. "Dayglow" female?


----------



## Fishguy28

Uh, no sorry


----------



## Guest

OB (Dimi.) Compressiceps?


----------



## Fishguy28

Sorry also wrong.

I will give you another clue: It is a fish with a very specialized diet from west of the Great Rift.


----------



## NorthShore

Pungu maclareni


----------



## Fishguy28

DING, DING! We have a winner :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Well, NorthShore?


----------



## NorthShore




----------



## BlackShark11k

Some kind of African Mbuna?


----------



## blairo1

I'm guessing _Altolamprologus compressiceps_?


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Some kind of African Mbuna?


Nope.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Golden Trimara Flowerhorn?


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> I'm guessing _Altolamprologus compressiceps_?


Nope. 

You guys are on the wrong continent altogether. :wink:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it Asian? Because Blairo1 guessed an African Cichlid, I guessed a Central American/South American cichlid- so that leaves the

Orange Chromide
Yellow Chromide
Texas Cichlid

And I think maybe some madagascaran cichlids...


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Golden Trimara Flowerhorn?


Nope.


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Is it Asian?


Nope. 



artemis1 said:


> Because Blairo1 guessed an African Cichlid, I guessed a Central American/South American cichlid- so that leaves the
> 
> Orange Chromide
> Yellow Chromide
> Texas Cichlid
> 
> And I think maybe some madagascaran cichlids...


Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## NorthShore

The fish I chose is not a hybrid either.  One continent. Not Madagascar either.


----------



## blairo1

Man that could be a whole load of different things!

Heros sp. Rotkeil?


----------



## justin323

Is it it a.....................fish?
Yeah I won


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> Man that could be a whole load of different things!
> 
> Heros sp. Rotkeil?


Nope.


----------



## NorthShore

justin323 said:


> Is it it a.....................fish?
> Yeah I won


Yes, it's a fish, but you need to be a little more specific than that to win.


----------



## NorthShore

I realize you guys might be too shy to ask for another pic, so here you go.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it an albino form of something???

M.Greshaki?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Could you at least tell us what continet it came from?

Asia?
Africa?
South America?
Central America?
North America?
Europe?
Antartica?


----------



## blairo1

_Cleithracara maronii _


----------



## BlackShark11k

_Doyoureallyecpect ustoguessthisthingernotmorecluesman sp._


----------



## bernie comeau

Mesonauta festivus


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Pterophyllum scalare, or maybe P. leopoldi


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Is it an albino form of something???
> 
> M.Greshaki?


Nope.


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Could you at least tell us what continet it came from?
> 
> Asia?
> Africa?
> South America?
> Central America?
> North America?
> Europe?
> Antartica?


South America


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> _Cleithracara maronii _


Nope.


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> _Doyoureallyecpect ustoguessthisthingernotmorecluesman sp._


Oh, so close!


----------



## NorthShore

bernie comeau said:


> Mesonauta festivus


Red hot! :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Pterophyllum scalare, or maybe P. leopoldi


Nope, and nope.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

NorthShore said:


> bernie comeau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mesonauta festivus
> 
> 
> 
> Red hot! :thumb:
Click to expand...

Mesonauta guyanae or M insignis then


----------



## NorthShore

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernie comeau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mesonauta festivus
> 
> 
> 
> Red hot! :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mesonauta guyanae or M insignis then
Click to expand...

Well, which one? :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

NorthShore said:


> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernie comeau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mesonauta festivus
> 
> 
> 
> Red hot! :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mesonauta guyanae or M insignis then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, which one? :lol:
Click to expand...

Mesonauta guyanae would be my guess, but if you say no, then its the other 1


----------



## BlackShark11k

Mesonauta Insingus


----------



## NorthShore

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernie comeau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mesonauta festivus
> 
> 
> 
> Red hot! :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mesonauta guyanae or M insignis then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, which one? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mesonauta guyanae would be my guess, but if you say no, then its the other 1
Click to expand...

It's insignis....


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Mesonauta Insingus


Artemis got it right as well.... :?

We need a ruling!! Who actually wins it?

Did Psychotic win by virtue of elimination or does Artemis win?


----------



## Fishguy28

My vote goes to my fellow Stickleback lover Artemis. :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Fishguy28 said:


> My vote goes to my fellow Stickleback lover Artemis. :thumb:


Yeah! Sticklenacks Rule!


----------



## NorthShore

Psychotic actually guessed Mesonauta guyanae, so artemis wins! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yeah! I win 

Here ya go. This probably the hardest one yet  








I will need the common name, and the scientific name. Not to mention the variety


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Silver arowana, 
Osteoglossum bicirrhosum
platinum or albino??

having said that, the fin seems rather fleshy for it. but throwing it in there anyway


----------



## AnnaFish

Is it a type of eel?

Conger cinereus

for a random guess that is too easy to be right


----------



## Fishguy28

It's definitely not an eel it has scales.

I think is a Osphremus Goramy( hope your not judging on spelling) aka the Giant Pink Gourami.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Sorry, but no. Now where near.

Here's a clue- it lives on the bottom- but isn't a bottom feeder. Oh, and it's freshwater.


----------



## Fishguy28

I am going to guess that it's an albino Protoperus Annectens/ African Lungfish.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

agree on the lungfish suggestion. that dorsal fin is very fleshy, like on the lungfish

thinking it might be a Neoceratodus forsteri, or Australian lungfish, albino variety


----------



## Fishguy28

If it is an Australian Lungfish I'm gonna freek :lol: . That was my original thought but I couldn't get the scientific name


----------



## shovelnose

Leucistic Australian Lungfish ???


----------



## Fishguy28

Why not? Odder things have happened, we were told it wouldn't be easy.


----------



## AnnaFish

Some eels have scales... 

But I know it isn't an eel.


----------



## BlackShark11k

It is not an African Lungfish-

For your guyse's other guesses- I need a scientific name too.

And it isn't an eel.


----------



## bernie comeau

Neoceratodus forsteri
Australian lungfish (leucostic morph)


----------



## BlackShark11k

bernie comeau said:


> Neoceratodus forsteri
> Australian lungfish (leucostic morph)


Correct!

The only leucostic morph in the world. The fishes name is snowy.


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Fishguy28

shouldn't it be the Psychotic Madman's turn :-?


----------



## bernie comeau

Fishguy28 said:


> shouldn't it be the Psychotic Madman's turn :-?


 Yeah, I think your right. Didn't see the previous guesses, just Artemis 1's statement that it wasn't an African lungfish. There is a distinction between leucistic and albino, though generally leucistic animals are commomnly called albino.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

bernie comeau said:


> Fishguy28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't it be the Psychotic Madman's turn :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think your right. Didn't see the previous guesses, just Artemis 1's statement that it wasn't an African lungfish. There is a distinction between leucistic and albino, though generally leucistic animals are commomnly called albino.
Click to expand...




> Leucism is a condition characterized by reduced pigmentation in animals. Unlike albinism, it is caused by a reduction in all types of skin pigment, not just melanin.


snakehead of some description,


----------



## Fishguy28

Eleotris sp. the Water Cow.


----------



## bernie comeau

Fishguy28 said:


> Eleotris sp. the Water Cow.


Nope. Very similar kind of fish, though.


----------



## Fishguy28

Let's shoot for the South American Wolf fish, Hoplias Malabaricus.


----------



## bernie comeau

Nope.


----------



## Fishguy28

Well I am quite stumped at the moment.


----------



## Fishguy28

I it is similar to the Water Cow how about Eleotris Oxycephala

What the heck happened to everybody else???


----------



## bernie comeau

Wrong genus. Hint: In the wild it can get over 2 FT. From where it is from, it is much sought after and is probably the highest priced freshwater food fish.


----------



## Fishguy28

Is it a bottom dweller?


----------



## bernie comeau

Fishguy28 said:


> Is it a bottom dweller?


Most definately. But it is a piscivore.


----------



## Fishguy28

I must give you 2 thumbs up for difficulty on this one.

Is it a Murry Cod?


----------



## bernie comeau

No, now your getting much colder. Wrong family. Eleotris species was right family, but wrong genus.


----------



## blairo1

_Oxyeleotris marmorata_


----------



## bernie comeau

blairo1 said:


> _Oxyeleotris marmorata_


 That is correct.Your turn blairo1. Marbled goby is suposedely the largest goby in the world.Mine got around 18-20" and very, very seldom ever moved,. Ever! I fed it using a 1" tube and it was basically like an extra large rock in the tank. As it was not fed every day, I actually forgot all about him one summer ( my very bad) and it died. It lived over 15 years ---quite unlike some small gobies which have a very short life span!


----------



## Fishguy28

I was searching through the whole of that family and gave up on it passing on Oxyeleotris twice. I guess it's always the last place you would look


----------



## blairo1

It was a good one, took some thinking about.

In comparison, I think mine should be a bit easier.... (Quickfire round :lol


----------



## Fishguy28

Is it freshwater?


----------



## justin323

Oxyeleotris lineolatus also known a sleepy cod, Australian I believe.


----------



## blairo1

It is FW, yes.

Sorry Justin, that's not it.


----------



## justin323

yeah that guess was for the last fish, but it was wrong anyway :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

I thought you were a bit far off.

:lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: 
Checkerboard fish?


----------



## blairo1

Nope.

It is not _Dicrossus filamentosus_, the checkerboard cichlid.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I mean the checkerboard minnow.


----------



## blairo1

Nope.


----------



## NorthShore

Geezus, I had to pull out my zoom lens to see that pic, Blair. :lol:

I'm thinking it's some kind of killifish.....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Flagfish?
Gardeni's Killifish?
Halfbeak?


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

Care to expand your guess at all Gerry....


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Care to expand your guess at all Gerry....


I'm making coffee and feeding the tanks first. But yes, I'll be on it shortly.


----------



## blairo1

Hahaha!


----------



## blairo1

Sorry artemis, no common names.

It's not any of those either.


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> Sorry, no common names.


What's with setting new rules after the game's begun? :x :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Well,

Gerry,

If you can find a common name for it, then you can post it, hows that.....



(ps I've never accepted common names, only latin. It's because I like being difficult :lol:.)


----------



## Fishguy28

Is it African or South American?


----------



## blairo1

It's a South American.


----------



## Fishguy28

Is it Simpsonichthys Delucai?


----------



## blairo1

Good guess, but no.


----------



## blairo1

You guys aren't stumped by this one are you!

Seasonal pools in Brazil.......

A peaceful, short lived, annual species.

1.5" L

Doesn't have a common name (as far as I am aware).


----------



## NorthShore

Simpsonichthys magnificus


----------



## blairo1

No not Simpsonichthys.










If you're trying to Google this, good luck, there are about three pics of it on the net that I could find with relative ease.

Family - Cyprinodontidae


----------



## NorthShore

Well then how in the heck are we supposed to find it? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Just threw an extra clue in there :lol:.

Hey there have been much harder ones than this, I suspect someone might kick themselves. Three more guesses then I'll give you a full shot.


----------



## NorthShore

nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus


----------



## blairo1

Nope, sorry!


----------



## blairo1

Have fun! I don't think we'd make three more guesses at this rate :lol:.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Now you're just makin' it easy.

_Cualac tessellatus_


----------



## BlackShark11k

...or possibley a cyprinidon of some sort.


----------



## blairo1

> _Cualac tessellatus_


Nope.


----------



## BlackShark11k

DANG!

But is it a member of the cyprinidon genus?


----------



## NorthShore

Leptolebias minimus "Iona"


----------



## blairo1

Gerry,

I'm tempted to let you have that.

It's very close, because there is such little information on this fish, I am going to give you the a fraction of the name - _Cynopoecil.._.

Fill in the last two letters to find the first part of the name, which will let you find the right fish and win the game.


----------



## NorthShore

Cynopoecilia melanotaenia


----------



## blairo1

Nope!


----------



## NorthShore

Cynopoecilus aureoguttatus


----------



## blairo1

Now you're getting closer.


----------



## NorthShore

Cynopoecilus fractifasciatus


----------



## NorthShore

Cynopoecilus cruzi


----------



## NorthShore

Cynopoecilus fluminensis


----------



## NorthShore

:lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:

Nope, nope and nope!

Man, you must be narrowing it down :lol:.


----------



## NorthShore

@#$%^%[email protected]*&@&^#!!

Cynopoecilus opalescens

:x

:lol:


----------



## blairo1

Nope.


----------



## blairo1

Maybe you're looking too hard :lol:.

Try an easier method of looking and you might have less of a headache.

That's kind of a clue!?


----------



## NorthShore

Cynopoecilus ladigesi


----------



## Fishguy28

****! This is what I get for working late. Northshore got to my answer first. :x


----------



## blairo1

You got it Gerry. You certainly earnt it! :lol:.

You're up.....


----------



## NorthShore

Oh my God......

Okay, give me a few minutes to find something good......Muah ahahhahahahaa


----------



## NorthShore




----------



## BlackShark11k

Is that a cichlid?

To bad I was outside catchin' snakes and frogs, I could've got that one :x :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Is that a cichlid?
> 
> To bad I was outside catchin' snakes and frogs, I could've got that one :x :lol:


Nope.


----------



## blairo1

Haha, arty, you said it was easy when I gave you the full pic. If it was so easy, why didn't you get it first (you were still posting then.)

I call BS, friendly BS, but BS non-the less . It's always easy when someone else figures it out. I think with Gerry's process of elimination lol it wasn't all that easy after all.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Haha that one's for me is it Gerry.

I was just thinking, oh and mine was small huh, then read the image info and :lol:'d out loud.

I can't see squat but I'm going to make a random guess here.

Juvenile _'Cichlasoma' octofasciatum _.

I don't think it is, but it looks like something along those lines.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Blair, you better get it soon- NorthShore says so :lol:

New World
or Old World.

Oh wait ,considering you said it wasn't an African- my guess is new so-

Amphilophous Cintrillus- Barred variety?

Ooh, ooh, it could be a Beani's cichlid.


----------



## blairo1

:lol:


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Blair, you better get it soon- NorthShore says so :lol:
> 
> New World
> or Old World.
> 
> Oh wait ,considering you said it wasn't an African- my guess is new so-
> 
> Amphilophous Cintrillus- Barred variety?
> 
> Ooh, ooh, it could be a Beani's cichlid.


I didn't say it wasn't african, I said it wasn't a cichlid. :wink:


----------



## NorthShore

blairo1 said:


> Haha that one's for me is it Gerry.
> 
> I was just thinking, oh and mine was small huh, then read the image info and :lol:'d out loud.
> 
> I can't see squat but I'm going to make a random guess here.
> 
> Juvenile _'Cichlasoma' octofasciatum _.
> 
> I don't think it is, but it looks like something along those lines.


Blair, I said it wasn't a cichlid. :lol: Read my post above. 8)


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Blair, you better get it soon- NorthShore says so :lol:
> 
> New World
> or Old World.
> 
> Oh wait ,considering you said it wasn't an African- my guess is new so-
> 
> Amphilophous Cintrillus- Barred variety?
> 
> Ooh, ooh, it could be a Beani's cichlid.


Old world, and no to the Cintrillus. :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Oops, missed that :lol:.


----------



## NorthShore




----------



## NorthShore




----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Dalmatian Molly : Poecilia latipinna??

wild guess there.


----------



## NorthShore

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Dalmatian Molly : Poecilia latipinna??
> 
> wild guess there.


Nope.


----------



## Fishguy28

Is it tropical or coldwater?


----------



## NorthShore

Fishguy28 said:


> Is it tropical or coldwater?


It's tropical, from the continent of africa and not a cichlid.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I'm assuming it's a mid-water fish belonging to the "perciformes" group because of the spiny dorsal fin.


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> I'm assuming it's a mid-water fish belonging to the "perciformes" group because of the spiny dorsal fin.


That is correct.


----------



## NorthShore

NorthShore said:


> Fishguy28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it tropical or coldwater?
> 
> 
> 
> It's tropical, from the continent of africa and not a cichlid.
Click to expand...

My apologies for I made an assumption without checking. It is in fact found in *sub-tropical* climates.


----------



## NorthShore

Ha! I am the one who finally presented a fish that cannot be identified!  8)

Thank you and have a nice day! :lol:


----------



## justin323

Not yet, you haven't even gone over a page. :roll: Many more suggestions to come.  :lol:


----------



## Fishguy28

What is this fish that caused my headache :x ?


----------



## justin323

It looks like my chewed up SRT's tail(I didn't say logical suggestions) :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

It looks dead ta me :? :lol:


----------



## Fishguy28

Artemis, I had the same thought about it being dead. The coloration just screams I'm dead doesn't it?


----------



## rockincichlid

I vote that its dead also!!!


----------



## NorthShore

I assure you it's not dead. :lol:


----------



## Fishguy28

Is it a Cyprinid?


----------



## NorthShore

Fishguy28 said:


> Is it a Cyprinid?


Nope.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it a live bearer?


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Is it a live bearer?


Nope. 

Here's a clue. The male guards the eggs.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Cichlid?

Ananbatoid?


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Ananbatoid?


Ding ding ding!!! :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Anabas testudineus : climbing perch


----------



## NorthShore

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Anabas testudineus : climbing perch


Nope.  But one heck of a good guess!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Paradisefish?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Sandelia bainsii : Eastern Cape Rocky


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Paradisefish?


Nope.


----------



## NorthShore

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Sandelia bainsii : Eastern Cape Rocky


Ding ding ding! We have a winner!  Well done!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

here we go then


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is that a tail?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yeah


----------



## Fishguy28

Aulunocara Jacobfreibergi 'Lemon Jake'


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## BlackShark11k

Here's my wild card:

Yellow Lab


----------



## rockincichlid

is it a livebearer?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no and no


----------



## Fishguy28

Is it a Rift lake cichlid?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yes


----------



## Rift485

Seems like these would be too easy but Aulonocara Baenschi or Maleri?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it a peacock or a peacock relative???


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

not a peacock, but technically a relative as all Malawi's have a common ancestor.


----------



## Fishguy28

Tropheops macropthalmus 'Kirondo'?


----------



## iceblue

Protomelas taeniolatus (Boadzulu Is.)?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no and no

a clue

It is an Mbuna


----------



## iceblue

This is a tough one. How about Metriaclima sp. "Aurora Yellow"?


----------



## Fishguy28

Metriaclima Barlowi?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

neither, but your close


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it a metriaclima?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

or maylandia, (still not certain which is definitely correct)

BTW, do I win the hardest fish pic yet based purely on how long its taking to guess it.

and its a common fish as well, you will kick yourselves


----------



## BlackShark11k

I just forgot all about this thread :lol: which is why i haven't posted recently...is it in the profiles of this site???


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

most definitely


----------



## BlackShark11k

Metriaclima Estherae?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yup.

told you it was easy.


----------



## BlackShark11k




----------



## BlackShark11k

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb14 ... ssWhat.jpg


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

ddanio/devario sp??


----------



## TheFishGuy

Something from the amazon?


----------



## BlackShark11k

I dunno. Are rasboras from the amazon? Wooooops...


----------



## NorthShore

Emerald Dwarf Rasbora. (Microrasbora erythromicron)


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yup. :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

Woah, blast from the past!

I'd forgotten all about this...


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## NorthShore

Okay, let's keep it easy....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Are you looking for a scientific name? Isn't that the newly discovered shark? Do I win? :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

TheFishGuy said:


> Are you looking for a scientific name? Isn't that the newly discovered shark? Do I win? :lol:


Did you win? How can you win without naming it? :lol:

And no, in this case a scientific name is not required. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Am I close?


----------



## rockincichlid

ummm i think its saltwater  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

TheFishGuy said:


> :lol: Am I close?


Well, you're right that it's a shark....but what kind of shark?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Frilled Shark?


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> Frilled Shark?


Ding ding ding! :thumb:

Take it away, Artie! :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Thankyou!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Here's another (sigh) easy one:


----------



## Fishguy28

Is it fresh or saltwater? Even looking at the large scaled fish in the bottom right corner you can't tell if it's a Tarpon or Arrowana.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

its a ray of some sort, fairly certain a marine type, but no clue genus or sp wise


----------



## TheFishGuy

Frilled..... :? It was on the tip of my toung :lol:

That's a fresh water sting ray.... as to which kind.... who knows.......


----------



## NorthShore

TheFishGuy said:


> Frilled..... :? It was on the tip of my toung :lol:


And here I thought you knew the answer all along... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Nope... My wife had sent me the article via e-mail a while back and I just couldn't remember it's name.... I've decided to play this game on memory only, no research....


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> :lol: Nope... My wife had sent me the article via e-mail a while back and I just couldn't remember it's name.... I've decided to play this game on memory only, no research....


I have done no research whatsoever in playing this game so far  Which is why earlier in the game I hardly got any :lol: but now I'm on a roll...

I guess the only way to figure it out is too randomly guess freshwater/marine stingrays. There's only so many...


----------



## BlackShark11k

I won't say whether it's FW or salt, sorry. 

Fishguy28, the other fish in the pic is _Osteoglossuum bichirrsum_, let's see if you know your latin :lol: I guess that tells you whether it's FW or salt though...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Potamotrygon sp

doubt its motoro, but i havent seen any others with markings underneath, like this 1 has


----------



## Fishguy28

Potamotrygon Orbignyi?


----------



## BlackShark11k

madman got it :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

meant to get a photo for this a while back. but then went away, and stuff.

but anyway.

here we go










alas its a little fuzzier than I wanted with the crop, but it can be fixed later with a less cropped image


----------



## TheFishGuy

We had to wait 12 days for THAT! :lol:

It's a minnow


----------



## BlackShark11k

It is a characin? For some reason it reminds me of a vampire tetra...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no and no.

well I had a fish show to go to.

and then I forgot.

and then had to catch up on the stuff I missed over the weekend.

and I then had to do my tanks,

then was nagged to do some baking (made a particularly nice passion cake, if I do say myself)


----------



## BlackShark11k

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> then was nagged to do some baking (made a particularly nice passion cake, if I do say myself)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Was the sun in your eyes too? Were your shoes untied LOL Just bustin' your chops bud :thumb: 8)


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> Was the sun in your eyes too? Were your shoes untied LOL Just bustin' your chops bud :thumb: 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I just made some nice flapjacks n all. you lot are just jealous that you have to make do with the nasty shop bought stuff....

BTW, its freshwater


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

You guys have issuses gezz, it goes from fish to cakes to pancakes whats next steak? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Tuna steak...


----------



## rockincichlid

yuumm


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

thought you'd have got it by now










its fresh water. lives on the American continent (not saying north or south) and grows to 3.5cm male and 4.5cm female (according to fishbase. I've seen bigger)


----------



## iceblue

Not a minnow huh. :? Is it a big eyed guppy?


----------



## iceblue

I think I got it. It's a mesquito fish.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no and no


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think it's a small fish.... Can I win?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

lol

it is a small fish, but no you cant win


----------



## TheFishGuy

But. But. But. It's a small fish.... and really hard to identify :?


----------



## rockincichlid

Is it a tetra of some sort?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it a live bearer?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yup, its a livebearer


----------



## TheFishGuy

GUPPIE... GUPPY?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

NOPE.... NOPE!!!!

thought I'd do it in a over the top manner


----------



## TheFishGuy

You make me feel so small....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

TheFishGuy said:


> You make me feel so small....


you can do modelling for the other tshirt sizes now...


----------



## thinking_fish

Im thinking.............Ataeniobius toweri/splitfins


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

not Ataeniobius toweri


----------



## TheFishGuy

I will have the answer within a day.


----------



## iceblue

TheFishGuy said:


> I will have the answer within a day.


Good luck with with such a small shirt.


----------



## rockincichlid

Do you consider an endlers livebearer a guppy?
Thats my guess.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

endlers are a related species, but their not a guppy.

and no


----------



## soupy1977

Could it be a Poeciliidae Limia?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## rockincichlid

Alfaro cultratus?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nope


----------



## rockincichlid

arrg :!:

Is anyone even close?

Cnesterodon carnegiei ?
Cnesterodon raddai ?
Micropanchax scheeli ?
Tomeurus gracilis ?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it an Ataeniobius?


----------



## soupy1977

My second guess is a Quintana Atrizona.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

none of the above species or genuses for that matter


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh c'mon! How's about some hints?


----------



## iceblue

Is it the fry of some species?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

there, whole fish for you. all 3cm of it.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Oh!!! I know!!!  It's on the tip of my tongue!!! Just give me second :-?


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's not a killi fish is it?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

artemis1 said:


> Oh!!! I know!!!  It's on the tip of my tongue!!! Just give me second :-?


I should hope not, I just said good night to them in the tank upstairs. (well I didn't say goodnight to them, just checked they were all there)


----------



## BlackShark11k

Ok. i forgot it...it's in my fishes of the world book! Is it from mexico by any chance???


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yeah


----------



## BlackShark11k

I know what it is man, i left the book in penslyvania at my brothers house **** this sucks


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

am I allowed to laugh. please...

anyway 3.13am, time for bed I think, see whether TFG can poke his head out the tiny tshirt and guess this 1 by 2morow.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope.... :? Although I vowed to not do research for the little guessing games....


----------



## cole

TheFishGuy said:


> That's not a killi fish is it?


Certainly would appear that way...

Fundulus heteroclitus

Cole~


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> Nope.... :? Although I vowed to not do research for the little guessing games....


Same here. Or i would get out my _other_ fishes of mexico book. :lol:


----------



## soupy1977

Ameca Splendins? Common name Butterfly Goodeid


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no.

but it is a goodeid.


----------



## soupy1977

This is the only other goodeid I know so is it the Ilyodon Whitei? Common name Balsas Goodeid.


----------



## rockincichlid

Xenotoca eiseni?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Goodied! That's the name i was thinking of. It's only a matter of time before i get you now, unless of course rockincichlids got it...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nope


----------



## soupy1977

Am I close?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yes it is one of those species


----------



## soupy1977

Is the fish in question Native to Mexico or was it introduced?
Next guess is Ilyodon cortesae?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

native,

and no


----------



## soupy1977

Am I in the right genus Ilyodon? :-?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: I love it....


----------



## soupy1977

I'll bet it's one of these. http://www.livingfish.co.uk/livebearers/goodealist.htm :lol: Now if I could only figure out which one.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

it is one of those species.

I'll give an unhelpful clue.

there are less than 4 species in its genus (not saying how many exactly)


----------



## TheFishGuy

OMG!!! Make it stop!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Hmmm. Is it Hubbsina turneri?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nah


----------



## soupy1977

Is it a Chapalichthys pardalis?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## soupy1977

Well at least you'll be able to find out how many different ways there are to say no before we get the right answer.. :lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

AHHHHHHHHHH

This is driving me crazy :x


----------



## TheFishGuy

Please God, let someone guess this fish and I swear I'll be a good boy


----------



## BlackShark11k

_Alloophorus Regalis_


----------



## soupy1977

Zoogoneticus Tequlia?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

do i take it you've given up

you will kick yourselves when you realise how close you've come


----------



## BlackShark11k

NO! I haven't given up! Is it the common goodied by any chance?

Or possibley
_Zoogoneticus quitzeoensis_?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

*artemis1*

you got it.

I currently have most of the original group I bought (lost some to a massive tank breakdown while I was on holiday) though I do have 4 new babies (at the last count) who seem to be doing well (don't look like their going get eaten by the others anyway.)


----------



## soupy1977

Thank you Artemis, that was driving me crazy. :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yay 

I'll give you guys a break and post an easy one


----------



## Ceelo

Oscar fish! my fav! Astronotus ocellatus


----------



## Ceelo

easy one ya?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Etroplus canarensis


----------



## soupy1977

The last image isn't working for me. So here is another one to guess at. http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z89/ ... 1195426413


----------



## BlackShark11k

Ummm. The pic i posted ISN't A.Oceeltus. You were incorrect...sorry.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Astronotus orbiculatus or Astronotus obicullaris (though thats the synonym argument there)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Saw that comin' from a mile a way.... :lol: You've got to wait for approval from the person who posted the pic before you move on people...


----------



## 24Tropheus

So what fish are we trying to guess? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Art's got to get back to psycho...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Psycho was right


----------



## soupy1977

Sorry about jumping the gun.  I meant no offense. What's next?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I gotta think of something...

oh yay


----------



## TheFishGuy

You can always nominate someone to go for you....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

afraid the decent sharp images were too small to crop. so this is a slightly fuzzy photo I dragged from wiki (they got nice big pictures,) and corroborated on other sites (to check its authenticity)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Salt water?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yes


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm out... :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:

sheephead?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nope


----------



## soupy1977

Is this a fish that can be kept in a normal home aquarium?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

if by that you mean flooding your home with salt water, yes,

if you mean a 400g then no


----------



## soupy1977

Is this a Giant Trevally?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## BlackShark11k

Humpheaed wrasse?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no

clues from fishbase.

Order: Perciformes (perch-likes)

Class: Actinopterygii (ray-finned fishes)

Max. size: 120 cm TL (male/unsexed,

Environment: reef-associated; marine; depth range 2 â€" 30 m

Climate: tropical; 24 â€" 28Â°C; 30Â°N - 30Â°S

Importance: fisheries: minor commercial; gamefish: yes; aquarium: commercial; price category: very high; price reliability: very questionable: based on ex-vessel price for species in this family

Resilience: Very low, minimum population doubling time more than 14 years (Preliminary K or Fecundity.)

Vulnerability: Very high vulnerability (75.85), based on Lmax and K

Biology: Occurs in the vicinity of sand or rubble patches of exposed outer reef flats, lagoon reefs, and seaward reefs (Ref. ), often in semi-exposed surge zones (Ref. ). Adults solitary. Juveniles common in shallow tide pools (Ref. ). Feeds mainly on hard-shelled invertebrates including crustaceans, mollusks and sea urchins


----------



## TheFishGuy

Wow... a hint would be nice :lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

Well that narrows it down to what like 4000 species. :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

never said it would be easy


----------



## rockincichlid

Pasific ocean?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

from the point map on fish base it occurs mainly in the pacific, heavily concentrated around Australia and Indonesian and Japanese islands.

though occasionally found in the Atlantic and Indian ocean, as well as Gibraltar straights (if my geography is correct)


----------



## rockincichlid

I got the answer.  I pm'd psyco and got it.

I want to see how long it takes u guys. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

See, now why would you do that.... make us wait and all...? :lol:


----------



## rockincichlid




----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> See, now why would you do that.... make us wait and all...? :lol:


Yeah, why don't ya just say it and get it before we do! :lol:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Green humphead parrotfish, Bolbometopon muricatum?


----------



## rockincichlid

artemis1 said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, now why would you do that.... make us wait and all...? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why don't ya just say it and get it before we do! :lol:
Click to expand...

I want to see how good you are at guessing so i guess you have to find it or wait! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

24Tropheus said:


> Green humphead parrotfish, Bolbometopon muricatum?


no


----------



## BlackShark11k

rockincichlid said:


> artemis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, now why would you do that.... make us wait and all...? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why don't ya just say it and get it before we do! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to see how good you are at guessing so i guess you have to find it or wait! :lol:  :lol:
Click to expand...

Right... :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

more fun


----------



## BlackShark11k

Do we have to be specific? Can i just say, "It's a living animal", or "it's one of God's creations" and be done  :lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

Since no one got it :zz: here ya go its a Coris aygula.  AKA clown coris

here ya go its an easy one for ya


----------



## rockincichlid

Hers some valuble hints

Class: Actinopterygii
Order: Cypriniformes

freshwater

native to Europe


----------



## rockincichlid

Guess no one knows.


----------



## rockincichlid

Bump


----------



## BlackShark11k

Who's up? rockincichlid?


----------



## NorthShore

The thread that never dies! :lol:

Okay, someone bring a pic! :thumb:


----------



## giffler

okay here's one should be easy


----------



## rockincichlid

Hey i have a pic up on page 127 :x 
No one has guessed it yet. :x

Here it is again


----------



## BlackShark11k

Sure beats me. Pike?


----------



## NorthShore

rockincichlid said:


> Hey i have a pic up on page 127 :x
> No one has guessed it yet. :x
> 
> Here it is again


Well, if no one got it before, you'll have to do something other than showing the same pic again. :lol:

A new hint maybe?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh brother........ NUKE IT...


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

> Oh brother........ NUKE IT...


 :x :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

:lol: Nope not a pike.

Heres a couple more hints from fish base.

They get 21 pounds  and 150 centimeters.

Their eggs are poisonis.

It is in the *Cyprinidae* family of carps and minnows.


----------



## TheFishGuy

My ex-wife?


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

> My ex-wife?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

She better not find out


----------



## rockincichlid

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now that was funny!!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

I went all the over to MFK to copy the emoticon :lol:

Is it like the Eurapean equivalent of a carp?


----------



## rockincichlid

I guess you could say that.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Then i win


----------



## rockincichlid

i want to no the latin name mister. :!:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:? :roll:

Augh! Latin :zz:


----------



## rockincichlid

Good Luck
 :lol:


----------



## iceblue

Cyprinus carpio.


----------



## rockincichlid

nope


----------



## pilau

rockincichlid said:


> Hey i have a pic up on page 127 :x
> No one has guessed it yet. :x
> 
> Here it is again


Is it a Schizothorax?


----------



## rockincichlid

No but you are getting close!!


----------



## smirgol

Catostomidae family? looks a little skinny for _Moxostoma macrolepidotum_ but everything else looks close from what I can make out in that pic... can't tell if those are scales or spots...


----------



## smirgol

oops... hadn't been following thread, _Moxostoma_ is North American. maybe something like _Gobio gobio_?


----------



## rockincichlid

nope and nope


----------



## nces519

Barbus barbus


----------



## rockincichlid

Wow great job *nces519* i didnt think anyone would get that!

Well your up!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Because nces519 hasn't posted another picture yet...will anyone else?


----------



## rockincichlid

Here you go









Ill give hints later.


----------



## TheFishGuy

clarius or something or other....


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> clarius or something or other....


My exact guess...clarius clarius AKA walking catfish.


----------



## rockincichlid

Very close wrong species.

I knew this would be an easy one.


----------



## TheFishGuy

batrachus


----------



## rockincichlid

nope


clarius ?????


----------



## NorthShore

Clarias gariepinus


----------



## TheFishGuy

Let's say I just listed all the variants....


----------



## BlackShark11k

_Clarias nilotica_


----------



## rockincichlid

no and no

This is fun :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it possibley within a different genus within the family clariidae?

Perhaps _Gymnallabes_ or maybe _Heterobranchus_???

:zz:


----------



## rockincichlid

Nope deffinantly clarais. 

no and no :lol:

Heres where its found from fish base.

Asia: Thailand to Viet Nam. Introduced to China, Malaysia, Guam and the Philippines.

Its one of the rarer species. 8)


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Clarias meladerma (synonyms C. melanosoma, C. melasoma)


----------



## BlackShark11k

_Siluris Glanni_? I know it's not a clarius, but it looks excatly like the pic you posted. :?


----------



## rockincichlid

no sorry but it does look like it.

The species starts with a M.

Comon this shold be easy.


----------



## rockincichlid

Wow psyco your close
8)


----------



## jimw

How about Clarias macrocephalus (broadhead catfish)


----------



## rockincichlid

Good job your up :thumb:


----------



## jimw

Heres an easy one then


----------



## rockincichlid

Otopharynx lithobates :-?


----------



## jimw

No


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Copadiochromis Verduyni


----------



## jimw

Well done Psycho


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

very few pictures that I could find.

If I see these in the shops I WILL be buying them. clues to follow


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

hmmm.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Old world or new world?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

new world


----------



## TheFishGuy

Bocourti?


----------



## bernie comeau

'Cichlasoma' beani


----------



## TheFishGuy

bernie comeau said:


> 'Cichlasoma' beani


No way.... Really?..... You really think so?


----------



## rockincichlid

Hm i dont see beani at all .


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no and no.

It is a cichlid


----------



## bernie comeau

Australoheros facetum


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yes.

I bet you saw the Uruguay thread on the other forum. with me going on about wanting them...


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry to get off subject, but on the National Geographic channel is airing a few shows starting at 7:00 pm eastern New Years day. The first show is fishzilla, snakehead invasion, then a couple of monster fish shows after that. One of the shows has the mekong catfish in it.. Just thought I'd let you all know to watch 

And I've seen that picture before... :?


----------



## rockincichlid

Ok give some hints. :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau

Go ahead and guess :lol: If you can't get it then I'll give hints.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Tuba


----------



## bernie comeau

Nope, its not CA.


----------



## BlackShark11k

It isn't? Madagascar?

Looks like CA body type to me.


----------



## bernie comeau

Not Madagascarean.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Salt water?


----------



## bernie comeau

No, freshwater. It's a cichlid.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt

a really really really sick frontosa?  (just kidding, don't know it)


----------



## bernie comeau

Not a Tanganyika


----------



## BlackShark11k

KoenEeckhoudt said:


> a really really really sick frontosa?  (just kidding, don't know it)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

This is really bugging me because I swear I've seen that picture before..... :?


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

> This is really bugging me because I swear I've seen that picture before.....


Check your tank you may have one and its just hiding :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Don't laugh... I've actually had fish in tanks that I completly forgot I even had :roll:


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt

TheFishGuy said:


> Don't laugh... I've actually had fish in tanks that I completly forgot I even had :roll:


You shoudl think about smaller tanks then


----------



## imrandy85

some kind of geophagus?


----------



## TheFishGuy

KoenEeckhoudt said:


> You shoudl think about smaller tanks then


Never........


----------



## rockincichlid

TheFishGuy said:


> KoenEeckhoudt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shoudl think about smaller tanks then
> 
> 
> 
> Never........
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

Can you at least give what country its from??????


----------



## bernie comeau

Congo, Democratic Republic of Congo, Cameroon.


----------



## bernie comeau

Hints: Juveniles and younger fish have a long black stripe from the gill to the start of the tail fin. It is the only member of its genus.


----------



## rockincichlid

is it a species of Tilapia????


----------



## bernie comeau

rockincichlid said:


> is it a species of Tilapia????


Nope. It is the only member of its genus. This might give it away: it is NOT a member of the subfamily Pseudocrenilabrinae.


----------



## bernie comeau

bernie comeau said:


> rockincichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it a species of Tilapia????
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It is the only member of its genus. This might give it away: it is NOT a member of the subfamily Pseudocrenilabrinae.
Click to expand...

It is peculiar amongst African cichlids. It is the only African cichlid that is not classified as belonging to the subfamily Pseudocrenilabrinae. I think it sort of resembles a Tilapia. But it is suposed to be more closely related to SA cichlids.


----------



## imrandy85

Etia nguti


----------



## bernie comeau

imrandy85 said:


> Etia nguti


Etia nguti is one very odd African cichlid that's for sure! And it does come from Cameroon and is the only member of it's genus. But nope, that's definately not it.Etia nguti has a very strange dorsal fin and a large scaleless spot beside its gill and also a very different look and body shape compared to this fish. Etia nguti has not been placed in any tribe but does belong to the subfamily Pseudocrenilabrinae (at least by some ichthyologists).

However Etia nguti and Tylochromis species do share one trait in common with the mystery fish ---they differ from all other Africans in having two supraneural bones. Not sure that helps much though :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Heterochromis multidens?


----------



## becadavies

Wheres my MOD badge? ;-)


----------



## bernie comeau

becadavies said:


> Heterochromis multidens?


Yes, that's correct. Your turn becadavies.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Hey, welcome back becadavies, haven't seen you in here for a long time


----------



## becadavies

indeed... My MOD badge must've got lost in the postal strike we had a while back cant think of any other reason WHY i dont hav MOD under my Name! :lol: how we all doin?


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: Funny, how most of the people who post in this thread are now mods :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

Is there a connection, Artie? :lol:

Okay, is there a new fish pic to guess at?!? 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes:


----------



## becadavies

Whoever wants to go


----------



## BlackShark11k

TFG posted a pic, It's a **** sapies x some fish


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nah, that's a transformer fish :lol:


----------



## NorthShore

TheFishGuy said:


> Nah, that's a transformer fish :lol:


Good guess! You get to go again!! :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

I just watched transformers, it was actually a pretty good movie. Okay, post another pic TFG...we're all eagerly anticipating what you'll post next


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I'll be back in a minute or so....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok ,this is one of my fish. If you know me, it should be easy...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

`Cichlasoma` octofasciatum/ Rocio octofasciata (JD)

or 1 of your blue convicts (Archocentrus nigrofasciatus/Amatitlania nigrofasciata)


----------



## SamanthaL

convict


----------



## TheFishGuy

No, and nope...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

could it be

bob

aka Amphilophus robertsoni


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep  That's his anal fin from this picture:


----------



## NorthShore

Nice fish! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, Bob's the man, he's been around a while... We'll keep em :lol:


----------



## soupy1977

That is indeed a beautiful fish TFG. So who's up with the next pic??


----------



## Basolisk

Try this one boys and gals, sorrey but it is small.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Umm...Isn't psychotic madman up? He guessed TFG's fish(well, actually I got it first, but TFG deleted my post :? :x :lol: )


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I got 1, took me a bit longer, as I couldnt find what I was originally after.

so here you go










Basolisk, thats so small that magnifying it so its the size of my thumbnail makes it too blurry, but at a guess Bangai Cardinal (Pterapogon kauderni)


----------



## Basolisk

No sorrey your wrong. And yes I do aggree that it is a little small so here is the fish, I will post a better one latter. One of my own.








It is a Aequidens plagiozonatus

by the way yours almost looks like a snakehead.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no. (only just noticed the guess I'm afraid)

clues Via fishbase
Environment: benthopelagic; non-migratory; freshwater; pH range: 6.5 â€" 7.0; dH range: 5
Climate: tropical; 23 â€" 25Â°C


----------



## soupy1977

Is it a Betta??


----------



## BlackShark11k

Jardini Arowana, Scleropages Jardini.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no and no


----------



## TheFishGuy

I hope you guys are ready for my next time out.... I just got the atlas of fresh water fishes and you will all be doomed :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Ah, but i have fishbase on my side :lol:

Is it an african aro, herotic noticlus? (not sure how to spell that right). Is it even an osteoglossiform?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no

more clues

Africa: Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone.
Occurs in coastal swamps and shallow waters of the coastal areas


----------



## BlackShark11k

Well, i got the area right. here's a random guess- ornate bichir, polypterus ornatepinnis?( i think that's it's scientific name...could be wrong. i often am :lol: )


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## bernie comeau

Pseudepiplatys annulatus


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

alas you got it again


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## TheFishGuy

Port?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Krobia sp. 'Rio Xingu'??


----------



## bernie comeau

TheFishGuy said:


> Port?


Yes, it is a port acara  . Either Cichlasoma portalgrensis or Cichlasoma bimaculatum.

Your turn, TFG.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: pulled that one out of a hat...

Ok, try this:


----------



## bernie comeau

Stickleback, Gasterosteus aculeatus.


----------



## TheFishGuy

yep :? Some day I _will_ stump you :? :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## TheFishGuy

Five star general. Hemichromis elongatus


----------



## bernie comeau

TheFishGuy said:


> Five star general. Hemichromis elongatus


Oh, that's very, very close but the little black spots :lol: distinguish this species from H. elongatus.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hemichromis fasciatus?


----------



## bernie comeau

TheFishGuy said:


> Hemichromis fasciatus?


Yes, that is correct :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, here's one I'd like to have one day:


----------



## bernie comeau

Sand goby, Pomastoschistus minutus?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Round goby, Neogobius melanostomus


----------



## TheFishGuy

Art got it... Apparently those things have invaded lake erie... I've got to go catch a few. I hear they've got the same temperment as some of the cichlids we like so much.... which ish why they can't control them...


----------



## BlackShark11k

I kept some in an aquarium once...pretty pacid fish in my experiance, my cichlids killed them all :roll: They fought amongst themselves alot though. I've caught them on multiple occasion in michagan, actually, they're 80% of what you catch now adays :roll: :?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Here ya go:


----------



## C.Casaceli

i think somebody has REALLY big feet.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Gigas 

Arapaima gigas


----------



## BlackShark11k

yep


----------



## TheFishGuy




----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Bumblebee Goby : Brachygobius sp. (possibly Hypogymnogobius sp, as I just read that thats what Brachygobius got moved to)

to the species level no idea, even the experts cant tell them apart, the three species mentioned under the name bumblebee goby were doriae, xanthozonus and nunus


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

Yep looks like a Bumblebee Goby


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I'll think of something by tomorrow, been busy all day so forgot all bout it


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I struggled to think of 1, and as I have no names for any of the killifish photos I had to do something different,

so here you go


----------



## BlackShark11k

Scleropages formosuss?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nope

I'll start on the clues tomorrow. might add another small snapshot of the fish as well


----------



## bernie comeau

Oreochromis niloticus?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no.

I'm glad I've broken your run of getting mine in the first go. will go do another crop in a bit


----------



## NorthShore

Glossolepis incisus, aka Irian Rainbow


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

again no








not as clear as I would have liked however. need a real macro lens


----------



## bernie comeau

Cherry barb, Puntius titteya?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## soupy1977

Is it the Hyphessobrycon eques=Serpae Tetra?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no


----------



## bernie comeau

Banded rainbowfish, Melanotaenia trifasciata?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Barbus nigrofasciatus or barbus nigrofasciatus x something. First pic leads me to beleive it's some sort of barb.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

all no


----------



## NorthShore

Barbus Conchonius


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

afraid not.

gonna have to dig into fishbase clues now...


----------



## soupy1977

Could it be the Hasemania Nana, AKA Silver-Tipped Tetra???


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no.

pasted all I can from fishbase without giving it away

Order: Characiformes (characins)
Class: Actinopterygii (ray-finned fishes)
Max. size: 3.4 cm SL (male/unsexed;
Environment: benthopelagic; freshwater; pH range: 5.8 â€" 7.5; dH range: 20
Climate: tropical; 24 â€" 28Â°C
Importance: aquarium: commercial; price category: not marketed/unknown
Resilience: High, minimum population doubling time less than 15 months(Preliminary K or Fecundity.)

South America: Essequibo, Corantijn and Suriname River basins.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

short of posting the full picture, theres no more clues I can give you. no more guesses??


----------



## bernie comeau

Rosy Tetra, Hyphessobrycon rosaceus


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yup


----------



## Rift485

Well done


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## crazycanuck

a wild green terror????


----------



## TheFishGuy

Would that be a Osphronemus goramy? Wierd angle :thumb: Makin' us work 8)


----------



## BlackShark11k

oreochromis aureaus


----------



## bernie comeau

artemis1 said:


> oreochromis aureaus


Yup, you got it! :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

Oh wow this thing is still going! Haven't been around for a while, glad to see it's still alive :lol:.


----------



## BlackShark11k

bernie comeau said:


> artemis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oreochromis aureaus
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you got it! :thumb:
Click to expand...

  sweet

Here ya go








Not many people on here seem to have these :?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Datnioides microlepis, possibly D. pulcher.

aka Siamese tiger fish


----------



## BlackShark11k

Close, very close  :wink:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Datnioides campbelli

Datnioides undecimradiatus

Datnioides polota (previously quadrifasciatus)

those are the only other options, though campbelli would be the closest looking there,


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Which one is it   :lol:

it's one of those, i'll give you that


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

the only one shown with 2 dots on the base of the caudal fin is polota, however yesterday that photo looked a lot more yellow


----------



## BlackShark11k

It's polota  Your up :thumb:

I got the pic from www.datnioides.com


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

artemis1 said:


> It's polota  Your up :thumb:
> 
> I got the pic from www.datnioides.com


lol, thats were I found the various species, missed that pic though...

now to go find something to post


----------



## soupy1977

Where's the :fish: ?


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:

it has been a while madman :wink:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I hadn't found anything that caught my eye. some1 else take my turn...


----------



## soupy1977




----------



## BlackShark11k

wolffish skull? hoplias sp.?

Or rhita catfish?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I've edited it o the photo shows up.

as for what it is, fairly well stumped.

snakehead skull??? (long shot)


----------



## soupy1977

no no and no. If I posted any portion of the fish that this skull belongs to it would give it away.
Clues. It is from North America, and is a freshwater fish. Good luck :fish:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Pike


----------



## soupy1977

Nope.


----------



## bernie comeau

Looks like a trout. Rainbow trout?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Bowfin.


----------



## soupy1977

Artemis is now on the clock  . Bring on the next :fish:


----------



## BlackShark11k

So i didn't get it?


----------



## soupy1977

Sorry my post wasn't more clear  . Yes you did get it  . I put you on the clock to get another picture up.


----------



## eric

opcorn:


----------



## BlackShark11k

oh. sweet


----------



## Guest

Red tail catfish and tiger shovelnose catfish hybrid?


----------



## soupy1977

Marduk, I think that the proper term would be Red Tiger Tail Catfish  .


----------



## Guest

soupy1977 said:


> Marduk, I think that the proper term would be Red Tiger Tail Catfish  .


:lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:

Marduk got it :thumb:


----------



## Guest




----------



## BlackShark11k

_Lates calcafer_ AKA Baramundi

I hope :lol: Kinda dark pic, could be an african tiger fish for all I know :lol:


----------



## Guest

No, but VERY close...


----------



## BlackShark11k

_Lates niloticus_ AKA nile perch


----------



## Guest

artemis1 said:


> _Lates niloticus_ AKA nile perch


No, but still close.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Dang :?

_Lates macrophthalmus _? It's lates right?


----------



## Guest

artemis1 said:


> Dang :?
> 
> _Lates macrophthalmus _? It's lates right?


:lol: Still no, and yes it's a Lates.


----------



## BlackShark11k

_Lates Japonicus_?


----------



## Guest

artemis1 said:


> _Lates Japonicus_?


Yep .

Here's where I got it from: http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Photos/Pic ... at=species

According to that site the fish was 33kg.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Cool 8)

Here ya go: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 1202944498

Couldn't get the image to work, so you'll have to click on the link


----------



## Leviathan25

Ameiurus serracanthus, spotted bullhead?


----------



## Rift485

Is that the same guy in both pictures :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leviathan25

guess until we're right?

Synodontis acanthomias


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nope and nope. Clue: Native to South America. Has 8-10 dorsal fin rays. Very rare in the aquarium.



Rift485 said:


> Is that the same guy in both pictures :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## MetalHead06351

tiger shovelnose?


----------



## bernie comeau

Luciopimelodus pati


----------



## ACC in NC

Leiarius longibarbis


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nope.

Last one was close though. In the pimelid family


----------



## Guest

Leiarius pictus?


----------



## duchie12

paco,family of the pirraha :fish:


----------



## BlackShark11k

No and no...


----------



## bernie comeau

Perrunichthys perruno


----------



## BlackShark11k

bernie comeau said:


> Perrunichthys perruno


Got it :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## TheFishGuy

Brown trout


----------



## CichlidAndrew

Salvelinus namaycush aka Lake Trout


----------



## bernie comeau

CichlidAndrew said:


> Salvelinus namaycush aka Lake Trout


Yup, that is correct.

Fisherman are from Illinois but the fish was caught in Lake Tazin in northern Saskatchewan. It is the provincial record for a Lake Trout on rod and reel at almost 51" and an estimated 70 lbs.


----------



## CichlidAndrew

NICE FISH. I gotta get my dad to take us up fishing in Canada for northerns and lake trout.
OKay, now to find a fish.


----------



## CichlidAndrew




----------



## BlackShark11k

Looks like some sort of goodied...


----------



## CichlidAndrew

nope


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Cyprinodon nevadensis

fairly certain its a pupfish of some discription, working out which species is harder.


----------



## Guest

Desert Pupfish. I have seen two descriptions, one as Cyprinodon sp., and Cyprinodon macularius.


----------



## CichlidAndrew

Marduk said:


> Desert Pupfish. I have seen two descriptions, one as Cyprinodon sp., and Cyprinodon macularius.


Got it :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Aborichthys kempi

very odd, there was a photo there just a second ago


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Aborichthys kempi
> 
> very odd, there was a photo there just a second ago


I took that one down and put up a new one. And your guess was wrong by the way for the old photo ;p.


----------



## BlackShark11k

_Siluris glanis_ AKA The wells.


----------



## Guest

artemis1 said:


> _Siluris glanis_ AKA The wells.


yep


----------



## BlackShark11k

here ya go


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Oxydoras sifontesi


----------



## TheFishGuy

A small red "X"


----------



## BlackShark11k

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Oxydoras sifontesi


Did you copy the image adress :wink:

Yep your up :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

artemis1 said:


> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oxydoras sifontesi
> 
> 
> 
> Did you copy the image adress :wink:
> 
> Yep your up :thumb:
Click to expand...

no, didn't think people would still use the original hosts for the immage...

I knew it was an Oxydoras, though I had been thinking O. niger. went and checked the other sp just in case, and realised the pics were identical (no surprise now...)


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:

Yeah, don't really have time to mask the IMG code, so i don't bother...

Your up


----------



## BlackShark11k

Have a photo yet?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

took me a while to think of a species I have photos of.

I need to go to the LFS ASAP


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no guesses then...

Max. size: 4.0 cm SL (male/unsexed; Ref. 44894); 3 cm SL (female)
Environment: demersal; freshwater; pH range: 6.0 â€" 8.0; dH range: 5 - 12
Climate: tropical; 26 â€" 30Â°C; 5Â°S - 10Â°S

Feeds mostly on diatoms and micro-crustaceans.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is it a livebearer species???


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

no. as far as I can tell its an egg scatterer, couldn't find much info on them


----------



## BlackShark11k

What happened to this thread? :-?

EDIT: oh wait, thought it was gone longer than just a month? :?


----------



## Rift485

I think it would be safe to say everyone was stumped


----------



## BlackShark11k

I would agree :lol:


----------



## Guest

All I know is it looks like it could be a rainbow fish...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

threadfin rainbow : Iriatherina werneri


----------



## Guest

*PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn*
Are you going to ask another question?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nope
because that would me trawling around for another image, that wouldn't be to easy, and I dont have the energy to do so

so free for whoever wants a go


----------



## CichlidAndrew




----------



## Rift485

A big *** Salmon?


----------



## CichlidAndrew

Salmon family


----------



## Guest

The taimen fish


----------



## CichlidAndrew

Got it Marduk :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I'll put a picture up tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Someone take my turn, I can't think of anything interesting.

~Ed


----------



## BlackShark11k




----------



## NorthShore

Rainbow cichlid.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Works for me.


----------



## BlackShark11k

This thread keeps dying...

Let's let it live! New rule: If someone doesn't post a pic in the next 24 hours someone else can go...that is, if anyone wants too...


----------



## Guest

This one should be easy for people familiar with large fish...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

White Sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus)??


----------



## BlackShark11k

Beluga sturgeon?


----------



## Guest

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> White Sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus)??


Yep.

Here's the article about it with more pictures....apparently that sturgeon is over 100 years old... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... stone.html


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

oh yay, now I got to think of a fish to put up....

pretty easy one for now.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Crenicichla sp. "Cobra"


----------



## NorthShore

artemis1 said:


> This thread keeps dying...
> 
> Let's let it live!


 :lol: booooooooo :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

artemis1 said:


> Crenicichla sp. "Cobra"


that'd be the one. need to go to the LFS and get some new shots. I've run out of photos to use...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Here's an easy one. Can't find anything good.


----------



## morzan280

ok... i no what it is... its a fish!


----------



## kingpoiuy

Silver Arwana?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nope. Close.


----------



## kingpoiuy

Hope I'm allowed to post twice in a row for the answer.

Northern Arwana - Scleropages jardinii?


----------



## crotalusfan

Looks right to me. You should post a new picture.


----------



## kingpoiuy

Ok, Not sure how easy this one is. But here it goes!


----------



## BlackShark11k

crotalusfan said:


> Looks right to me. You should post a new picture.


He was right.. But, your supposed to wait for verification from the poster of the photo.


----------



## kingpoiuy

Sorry art,


----------



## BlackShark11k

It's fine. You were right, so let's keep the game going before it dies again :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike

_Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi_??


----------



## kingpoiuy

Correct Genus :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor

some1 else post, as I have no new photos of any worth


----------



## kingpoiuy

Yep, multicolor. Dwarfpike could post then since you have no photos.


----------



## dwarfpike

Hmmmm ... don't have too many saved ... so this probably won't be too hard.


----------



## Darkside

Crenicichla regani?


----------



## dwarfpike

To quote Kingpoiuy, Correct Genus ... wrong species though.  [/i]


----------



## kingpoiuy

I've been quoted for the first time ever! I think I have a tear in my eye...


----------



## dwarfpike

:lol:


----------



## dwarfpike

Any last guesses before we give it to darkside for the right genus?


----------



## edburress

_Crenicichla notophthalmus _


----------



## dwarfpike

*edburress* for the win with the prettist dwarf pike. Were you able to make out the seperate dorsal spikes out of curiousity?


----------



## Barbie

Dangnabbit, I could have won this one if I'd looked sooner! :lol:

Barbie


----------



## edburress

dwarfpike...I wish I could say that :lol: Ignorance helped me out, I am only familiar with three dwarf species and knew it wasnt regani or compressiceps. At first I wasn't sure because it didn't have dorsal spots but then I thought I remembered that is only a female trait.

I'll see what I can dig up...


----------



## edburress

Sorry for the extreme delay...


----------



## iceblue

Satanoperca pappaterra?


----------



## edburress

Not quite!


----------



## iceblue

Satanoperca cf. leucosticta ?


----------



## edburress

You're in the correct sub-family (sorry no significant hints yet!)...


----------



## iceblue

I'll try one more time. Satanoperca lilith?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

not an obvious geophagus to ID.

could almost be a washed out Tapajos OH,


----------



## edburress

Well I didn't want it to be easy :lol:

Yeah they had been in the quarantine for only minutes when I took the pic, and they are only 6cm TL, so no adult colors. Not a TOH.

It is a described Geophagus...


----------



## edburress

If no one gets it by tomorrow I will post the origin, but that will mostly give it away.


----------



## dwarfpike

_Geophagus altifrons_


----------



## edburress

Closer dwarfpike!

Ok.... Rio Orinoco


----------



## blairo1

_Geophagus abalios_


----------



## edburress

Your turn Blair :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

Hehe, I have been waiting for this one......

I'll start nice and easy, are we doing whole fish or are we still up for the segments, gradually expanding to the full pic?


----------



## blairo1




----------



## blairo1

Shoot, this may be a tricky one, but I'm sure someone will get it straight off. Three guesses gets the whole picture up.


----------



## Dutch Dude

I know what specie it is  Since Blair does have some other things to do this weekend I will take the honor to check up on the posts made abouth this specie. It looks like a very common fish but be aware,....this one might be a diferent specie as you are probably thinking.


----------



## blairo1

Well I'm back and I must say I'm astonished no-one has got it yet!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

well I was thinking it looks barblike, but the adipose fin makes me think its a tetra, but cant find any that match the pattern/bodyshape


----------



## blairo1

> but the adipose fin makes me think its a tetra


Very good, you're certainly looking at it the right way......

Two more guesses and the whole image goes up.


----------



## Paleo fish

Oneline tetra.
Nannaethiops unitaeniatus.


----------



## blairo1

:thumb: Congratulations! I'm surprised no-one got it sooner!










The One-Lined African Characin, awesome fish.


----------



## Paleo fish

Here you guys go. :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Lampeye Killifish, Aplocheilichthys kingii


----------



## Paleo fish

Close but nope.


----------



## blairo1

_Aplocheilichthys normani_ would be my first bet, but I have kept them.

So, whoever can get there image up next can go, _if _I do indeed have it right.


----------



## Paleo fish

Well you got it right :thumb:


----------



## edburress

I'll go ahead and take Blair's turn


----------



## Guest

Is it Satanoperca cf leucosticta?


----------



## edburress

You got it :thumb:


----------



## Guest




----------



## kingpoiuy

VC-10 AKA Molimo?


----------



## Guest

kingpoiuy said:


> VC-10 AKA Molimo?


No but you are on the right track, it is Malawian.


----------



## bigfishferd

Protomelas spilonotus.


----------



## Guest

bigfishferd said:


> Protomelas spilonotus.


Nope.

Do you guys need hints?


----------



## fishwolfe

Protomelas ornatus?


----------



## Guest

fishwolfe said:


> Protomelas ornatus?


No. Wrong genus too :fish:

I'll give a hint...It's a pretty rare hap, at least in the hobby, and I don't think it has been imported in North America but I am unsure.


----------



## kingpoiuy

Wow, i see it now. It's the stripes instead of the blotches. Other than that it looks just like my molimo.

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk29/kingpoiuy/n1239387339_57365_9996.jpg


----------



## Guest

...Here's a hint...a BIG hint in my opinion too.

This fish in the wild eats parasites off the throats of other cichlids, and rips eggs and larvae out of mouth brooding females's mouths.


----------



## fishwolfe

ohh man i read that somewhere too......


----------



## fishwolfe

Caprichromis liemi?


----------



## Guest

fishwolfe said:


> Caprichromis liemi?


Yes! You're up! I'm surprised it took all you guys so long to figure it out...the jaws of this guy should've been a dead giveaway...


----------



## fishwolfe

i actually thought it was this one but was thrown of by your


> No but you are on the right track


ok im not sure if this qualifies since i didn't read all 150 pages.


----------



## clgkag

barramundi?


----------



## fishwolfe

no, but they do resemble each other.


----------



## kingpoiuy

L. niloticus


----------



## fishwolfe

L. niloticus aka the nile perch,nope.


----------



## BlackShark11k

chinese perch?


----------



## fishwolfe

not a perch.if you want a hint just ask.


----------



## BlackShark11k

some lates or relative...


----------



## fishwolfe

it shares its name with a famous comedian.


----------



## Guest

fishwolfe said:


> it shares its name with a famous comedian.


How famous is this comedian?


----------



## fishwolfe

very.he's been in lots of movies.
another hint, its cousin is a cold water fish thats commercially harvested.


----------



## fishwolfe

in its native habitat its the largest fresh water fish.


----------



## fishwolfe

after further review    
we have a winner!clgkag :thumb: 
i didn't look to close at the barramundi sites. i know it as a murray cod.(bill murray).but its the same fish  
so your next clgkag


----------



## BlackShark11k

gawk!


----------



## BlackShark11k

clgkag, gunna post a fish? :wink:


----------



## becadavies

Bumped for old time sake


----------



## fishwolfe

someone pick up the ball and run with it


----------



## Rift485

Ok I'm up










No hints on this one


----------



## becadavies

tut tut, Ryan always gotta take things literally ... :lol:

Baseballersi playerus?


----------



## blairo1

My team is fish related.......

Flawda Marlins (my team because the first baseball match I went to was in miami, marlins vs rockies and as a kid heck I liked the big spikey fish and blue hats , we won too.)


----------



## Rift485

Sorry beca, you'll have to be more specific to get the nod on this one.

My post is fish related. I wouldn't want to go against the rules


----------



## becadavies

Dasnhviuvishueil.jpg-eous


----------



## blairo1

Gotta be.... angel fish.....


----------



## becadavies

Lol, i swore i wouldn't get dragged back into this game....

..m.u.s.t......b.e......s.t.r.o.n.g..... :wink:


----------



## Rift485

This game is like late night tv. So pointless yet so addicting :lol:

Angel fish, I like that. But only good for an above average incorrect answer.

Some of its subspecies live in fresh water and some in salt water.


----------



## becadavies

_Oncorhynchus sp_
From the family Salmonidae


----------



## Rift485

Hmmmmm I think for that guess we need to go to the judges...

I think it's funny that with 2,000+ posts in this topic and who knows how many individual posters the only 2 ppl guessing at the name of an American Baseball player are from the U.K. Can one of my fellow westerners lend a hand for god's sake?? :x :lol:


----------



## fishwolfe

they still play baseball in America?


----------



## becadavies

His name is Tim Salmon is it not?

What more do you want... :x


----------



## Rift485

That's all I want, his name!

:thumb:

=D>

Congratulations beca, you're so deep into it now that you're up to post a pic.


----------



## becadavies

You got No chance!

Im divorcing myself as of now......think i saw another "little" guessing game over in general cichlid discussion :lol: (just a _little_ one it says!!)

xxx


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

becadavies said:


> You got No chance!
> 
> Im divorcing myself as of now......think i saw another "little" guessing game over in general cichlid discussion :lol: (just a _little_ one it says!!)
> 
> xxx


thats no fun.

come on, you know you want to...


----------



## becadavies

Benjamin bunny, your supposed to be moderating this and im being strong-armed into posting a picture.... i'm CrAcKiNg under the pressure! :drooling:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

I'm applying the thumbscrews.

go on, you know you want to.......


----------



## becadavies

okay, my other passion other than African cichlids:










Nice and easy :thumb: I want more than the species though!!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Koi - Cyprinus carpio.

as far as I can tell a Konjo Asagi. its part of the Asagi group though.


----------



## becadavies

:thumb:

Your up :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

was I right to the sub-group???

yay, got to browse through my old photos


----------



## becadavies

the pic is just asagi, The konjo asagi's are a dark blue on top but that pic does look pretty dark so :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

dont think I've posted this one before. and given how slow it is with threads with photos in I've not gone through to check


----------



## fishwolfe

coelacanth :-?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

nope


----------



## becadavies

Arowana?


----------



## blairo1

Arapaima, pirarucu, or paiche - _Arapaima gigas_.

e2a I'm sure you've posted some part or other of an Arapaima in the thread, not sure if it was this (if it is even arapaima!) but might well have been!?


----------



## becadavies

Im sure *** seen it too, but you'll be buggered if you think im going thru 154 pages to find it lol...

Blair's nailed it me thinks :wink:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

yeah. twas arapima gigas.

need to get the macro lens. and after the fish show will have hundreds of photos for this thread.

plus I will be noting down the sp name next to each photo. which I didn't do last time hence having to ID a lot of them before I could use them


----------



## blairo1

:thumb:










Shouldn't be too hard?


----------



## blairo1

Ok you guys aren't stuck already are ya?!


----------



## fishwolfe

i am


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

was thinking catfish, but couldnt see it fitting any of the photos on PC.


----------



## blairo1

Your thinking is along the right lines....

Here's a little more help:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

had been thinking along the lines of clarius, or loach catfishes like Amblyceps foratum . however the head is the wrong shape for both of those


----------



## becadavies

_Mastacembelus sp _or _Macrognathus sp_?


----------



## blairo1

Nope, afraid not!


----------



## blairo1

It can survive in temps of up to 40C.... Does that help any? :lol:

(Probably not, right!)


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Neosilurus gloveri

the only one that came up on Planet catfish as surviving up to 40c. though the photo doesn't look right


----------



## blairo1

Very good but not quite, the gloveri are Ozzies, this is more of an Asiatic :lol:.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

couldn't find any other sp that could survive up to 40c on PC. 32c seemed to be the max for the rest...

not quite Asia, but New Guinea 


> Asia and Oceania: New Guinea.


Oloplotosus mariae

however the markings are off for that sp

marking wise (and from the same family) I'd consider Plotosus lineatus, however PC states 27c as max


----------



## becadavies

Im thinking _Mystus nemurus_?


----------



## blairo1

All very good guesses but I'm afraid not, Psych is coming close with the morphology, but location is killing you guys.... I didn't mean this to be quite so awkward, sorry!

Ok lets amp it up a bit:









Maybe I confused the issue with mentioning that they survive up to 40C, the general range is 22 â€" 26Â°C as may be listed on PlanetCatfish - if that is what you're referencing against.

A few other bits of info - 
An omnivore with nocturnal feeding habits.
Adults occur mainly in swamps and similar still, often turbid waters. - Think about this one for a while it might help.
Enter brackish water.


----------



## becadavies

nevermind the "location is killing you guys".....*Your* killing _ME_ man... I promised myself i wouldn't get involved.. WHY i ask you, WHY!!! :wink:


----------



## becadavies

_Clarias batrachus_ LOL


----------



## blairo1

So very, very close, still not there though...... Wrong genus, if you get the family you'll get the genus....

Their name translated literally means, "other breath"......


----------



## becadavies

_Clarias gariepinus_?

No forget that.......... :?


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Answering yourself now are ya!

Ok, full pic:









If you don't get it soon I'll have to tell you which location it is endemic to.....


----------



## blairo1

It's endemic to the land of the Tigers, and I _don't_ mean the animal.... I hope you know a little something about _conflict_, it might help you get it.


----------



## becadavies

_Heteropneustes microps_? -small asian stinging catfish...

It was in my book the whole goddamn time :?


----------



## blairo1

The Sri Lanken Airsac Catfish, you got it.

What was it - the Tamil Tigers gave it away eh?









Original image from:
http://www.arkive.org/media/70A2CAB6-2A ... /photo.jpg


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

come on beca, your up

next week I'll be ok, I'll be off armed with a macro lens to the UK's biggest fish show. so should have a few interesting sp to use.


----------



## Guest

Someone want to go in beca's place?


----------



## fishwolfe

ok,


----------



## bernie comeau

Paretroplus nourissati ( originally called Lamena nourissati)


----------



## fishwolfe

dang!
your up :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau

[IMG]http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/48880021.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Cichlasoma' salvini.

though given the out of focus and underexposed fish I'm purely guessing...


----------



## bernie comeau

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Cichlasoma' salvini.
> 
> though given the out of focus and underexposed fish I'm purely guessing...


Yup. Correct. Your Turn. But whatta ya mean "uderexposed" :lol: Given the body shape and the color of the belly, it was pretty easy and obvious what the fish is


----------



## edburress

It's been over a month, I have a pic to get this thread active again...


----------



## bernie comeau

Crenicichla lugubris juvies?


----------



## edburress

Nope... they are juveniles, about 3.5" TL


----------



## bernie comeau

Crenicichla celidochilus?


----------



## edburress

Yep :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## BlackShark11k

uh.. keyhole? nic? cupid?

maybe a side shot would help :lol:


----------



## bernie comeau

artemis1 said:


> uh.. keyhole? nic? cupid?
> 
> maybe a side shot would help :lol:


Nope, and no I am not going to post a full body shot as there shouldn't be any need for it:lol:


----------



## Guest

artemis1 said:


> uh.. keyhole? nic? cupid?
> 
> maybe a side shot would help :lol:


----------



## jack lover

convict?washed out blood parrot?


----------



## bernie comeau

jack lover said:


> convict?washed out blood parrot?


Well, which is it? :lol: Cause it's definately not both :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

marduk, whats the pic for?? its still Bernie's go, strongly thinking yours is a midas though.

I have to admit that at first glance I thought it was an albino blood parrot, though I wouldn't have thought they were Bernie's sort of fish (might have got that wrong, had you down as a purist on cichlids,) (personally wont touch hybrids deliberately (got a few that I bought as pure sp, and been disappointed afterwards))

the problem is it could be any number of albino cichlid, theres nothing I see in the photo that gives any sort of idea as to what species it is.


----------



## clgkag

It is a convict. Someone throw a pic up for my turn.


----------



## bernie comeau

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> marduk, whats the pic for??


Artemis1 asked for a side shot, so Marduk posted it. Exact same fish. I didn't want to post a side shot becuase I figured the fish was obvious enough from a frontal shot :lol:.

No, it's not a Midas, though mature males do sometimes resemble one. Although this particular fish is only 2 yrs. and 4 months old.


----------



## bernie comeau

clgkag said:


> It is a convict. Someone throw a pic up for my turn.


Yes, correct.


----------



## Guest

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> marduk, whats the pic for?? its still Bernie's go, strongly thinking yours is a midas though.


I found that picture on bernie's photobucket of the same fish and posted it. It isn't mine.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Marduk said:


> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> marduk, whats the pic for?? its still Bernie's go, strongly thinking yours is a midas though.
> 
> 
> 
> I found that picture on bernie's photobucket of the same fish and posted it. It isn't mine.
Click to expand...

NP, just seemed odd you posting what looked to be a reply to the side picture request (have to admit to checking IP's, as 1 of the forums I go on is rife with multi ID's ...)


----------



## BlackShark11k

and here we go...


----------



## zugbug

artemis1 said:


> and here we go...


N.Polystigma?


----------



## Snakes to Cichs

N. Livingstoni????


----------



## Paleo fish

It's Haplochromis polystigma.


----------



## zugbug

Paleo fish said:


> It's Haplochromis polystigma.


Haplichromis Polystigma= Nimbichromis polystigma or N.Polystigma


----------



## BlackShark11k

Snakes to Cichs said:


> N. Livingstoni????


Correct...and I apologize for the long wait.


----------



## josmoloco

Im just gunna budge in


----------



## Rift485

At first looks like one of the standard "shiner" minnows but the tail looks too forked... No idea :thumb:


----------



## josmoloco

Nope, not a shiner..... HAHA good luck... (and if I have told you already, don't guess)


----------



## jfly

i had one of these and my lfs called them red finned shark.. i found out it wasnt, but mine got HUGE and i have him away as my mbunda were nipping him


----------



## jfly

except mine had alot redder fins.. maybe my water parameters were better


----------



## jfly

sorry to chime in again but its a type of barb if i remember correctly


----------



## josmoloco

I doubt your water params were better(nirtite0 amonia0 nitrate 15), lol, this was a long time ago, and now he has much redder fins........ So same fish, wrong name, I'm looking for the scentific name, not some lfs knock off.....


----------



## jfly

:lol: i swear :lol: did i touch a nerve???


----------



## morningsky

Leptobarbus hoevenii ?


----------



## jfly

yep thats it ... it was called red fin cigar shark when i bought it they get up to two feet.. finally gave mine away being that i have a mbuna tank..not a community tank :thumb:


----------



## edouthirt

how about...


----------



## edouthirt

woops... i just went back and realized I was supposed to correctly guess the last one before i posted one.

sorry.


----------



## josmoloco

Leptobarbus hoevenii Is correct!

edouthirt is it a Salvini?


----------



## edouthirt

Nope... 

a couple more guesses and if nobody gets it... I'll spill the beans.


----------



## clgkag

edouthirt--is it a loiselle?


----------



## edouthirt

nope...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

Neolamprogus brichardi


----------



## BRANT13

Neolamprologus pulcher "Daffodil"


----------



## edouthirt

Brichardi... correct!


----------



## josmoloco

I was pretty set on salvini, except for eye color,it was way off.........


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

someone else go, not got any photos for the time being.


----------



## BlackShark11k




----------



## 24Tropheus

Oncorhynchus nerka? Wild guess but is it a Oncorhynchus of some sort?


----------



## BRANT13

walleye?....i saw it in ure other post :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Walleye / Pickerel, Sander vitreus? Well I was miles off. :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

BRANT13 said:


> walleye?....i saw it in ure other post :wink:


Yep


----------



## BRANT13

sorry all i have no pics so whoever wants it can have it :thumb:


----------



## josmoloco




----------



## thinking_fish

Synanceia verrucosa (stonefish)?


----------



## josmoloco

nope  !


----------



## SidGuppy

but it's a relative

some kind of scorpioenfish it is, no idea wich species though.

Stonefish have wee little eyes and often the eyes are like opal or pearl; there's this weird coloration.

some scorpionfish have regular eyes, like this one









but I don't know if it's the same species as the one up.


----------



## thinking_fish

well the color thing is a throw off because they try to blend in for ambushing the prey


----------



## SidGuppy

these guys are perfectly camouflaged......

the coral and growth they hide in are all bright red as well.

we've been looking for them at my last diving trip and found none _until one of these lurked on a purple sponge_....

otherwise it would be invisible!
there's a lot of red orange and lighter colored stuff on the reef, and most of it is hairy as well.

stonefish and Cuttlefish (squid) and octopus are even worse.

sometimes we were lucky with camouflaged fish when using a narrow beam. the eyes reflect!
and occasionally in a certain light one would be clamped vertically on a rock and you can only spot it by checking the silouette of rocky outcrops on the side.

but despite these pictures, these guys are completely invisible

even Wobbegongs are easier to find and I found my first Wobbegong on the GB reef the classic way; by -almost- stepping on it during a shallow water dive. :lol:


----------



## josmoloco

The common name is a Red Irish Lord


----------



## SidGuppy

I suck at common names

must be because 
welllllll
let me think

ah yes!

perhaps me, being a non native English speaker, know a lot of common names, but they are in my home language.....

yeah, that's probably it

to me this is a "Rode Zeedonderpad"


----------



## 24Tropheus

The Stonefish/Scorpionfish
Hemilepidotus hemilepidotus?
Though I think looking up the common name might be cheating?


----------

